# Baa-ble Hat (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits

Stranded Color Work, Scandinavian Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting, Charted Color Knitting, Color Motif Knitting, Faroese Color Knitting, Color-Coded Pattern Knitting, Lice Patterned Knitting, Damask Knitting, Swedish Knitting, Nordic Knitting, Selbu Knitting, Icelandic Knitting, Korsnas, Lopapeysa (Lopi), Lusekofte, Delsbo, Bjuraker, Nattrojer, Bohus, Korsnas, Tvaandsstickning, Halsingland Knitting, Islanders, Twined Knitting, Fisherman's Color Knitting, Color Knitting....... and many more.

All names for using multiple colors in a project.

While I appreciate the history of these styles/techniques, I realize I am no expert in identifying the differences and labeling each piece I knit accurately. I will leave the "labeling" to those who claim to be "experts" on the subject! As long as I get to do the knitting and wear my new hat out on the slopes on Saturday!😄

I knit this hat to match my ski outfit. I used some baby alpaca in my stash to knit this one. The pattern was well written (no errors) and was a quick, easy knit. I knitted it this afternoon because the sweater I knitted this week is still wet, waiting to be sewn after blocking. 🙄

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat

Thanks for looking!


----------



## 44gram

Great looking hat. Have fun on the slopes!


----------



## Nanknit

I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'. 

I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!

That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.

Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


----------



## BBatten17

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


 Perfectly stated! :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Cute hat, love the sheep and the colours...


----------



## Revan

Beautiful! Love your colors.


----------



## yona

Beautiful hat Amy. Your did a great job on it and would love to see your finished mitts and sweater as well.

Have fun on the slopes with all your great knitting.


----------



## Loistec

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


I have to agree here, if you're going to give out knitting advice on a DAILY basis, you better have your facts straight, otherwise you're making yourself a target for well-deserved ridicule! .....Common sense!


----------



## dachsmom

Nice hat!


----------



## jvallas

Loistec said:


> I have to agree here, if you're going to give out knitting advice on a DAILY basis, you better have your facts straight, otherwise you're making yourself a target for well-deserved ridicule! .....Common sense!


Gosh, I'd better quit contributing. I don't go research every answer I give here, yet when I'm not 100% on the nose, I don't remember anyone ever ridiculing me.


----------



## jvallas

Amy, those colors look so good together - what a cute hat!


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

Baa-yootiful! Really like this hat


----------



## MrsB

Kuddos on the hat. The color combinations are lovely and the crown looks great.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I love the hat! I love the colors too. I saw the mitten pattern last night. They will be so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Baa-yootiful! Really like this hat


 :-D


----------



## GardenGirl

Your hat's technique by any other name would look as sweet! 
There is an undeniable overlap in techniques from different geographical/historical settings, so even the so-called experts do not always agree. It's not worth bleating over, that's for sure, but that's a specialty department of the Knitting Police, so you're wise to keep your head down!


AmyKnits said:


> Stranded Color Work, Scandinavian Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting, Charted Color Knitting, Color Motif Knitting, Faroese Color Knitting, Color-Coded Pattern Knitting, Lice Patterned Knitting, Damask Knitting, Swedish Knitting, Nordic Knitting, Selbu Knitting, Icelandic Knitting, Korsnas, Lopapeysa (Lopi), Lusekofte, Delsbo, Bjuraker, Nattrojer, Bohus, Korsnas, Tvaandsstickning, Halsingland Knitting, Islanders, Twined Knitting, Fisherman's Color Knitting, Color Knitting....... and many more.
> 
> All names for using multiple colors in a project.
> 
> While I appreciate the history of these styles/techniques, I realize I am no expert in identifying the differences and labeling each piece I knit accurately. I will leave the "labeling" to those who claim to be "experts" on the subject! As long as I get to do the knitting and wear my new hat out on the slopes on Saturday!😄
> 
> I knit this hat to match my ski outfit. I used some baby alpaca in my stash to knit this one. The pattern was well written (no errors) and was a quick, easy knit. I knitted it this afternoon because the sweater I knitted this week is still wet, waiting to be sewn after blocking. 🙄
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> 
> Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nanknit

AmyKnits said:


> Apparently there ARE qualified "experts" in this area right here on KP.
> 
> I'm not sure how one gets qualified or accredited... But some claim to be. That is why I shall leave the labeling up to the experts.
> 
> As Nanknit explains... terminology differs from country to country... I am not prepared to describe every aspect of my hat as it pertains to each country's unique descriptions.... Is it even called a "hat" in all countries? Oh, my!
> 
> Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel!
> 
> I could become a "Historical Knitting Expert", (degree involved, I would guess) but I would prefer to learn and perfect my knitting instead.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!


I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


----------



## Hilary4

Nanknit said:


> I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


Love your second by-line!


----------



## GardenGirl

I do not think you were the "target" of her comment. Your points were valid, and I think she actually agreed with you... Loistec, however, followed your comment with a little jab (presumably at amyknits) about giving knitting advice on a daily basis. This follows the nitpicking on a recent topic on fair isle and stranded knitting. Some think amyknits must be "corrected" at every turn.


Nanknit said:


> I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


----------



## Caxton

Very pretty, love the colours. Thank you for the pattern link.


----------



## bp42168

Great hat. Does someone have a link to the mittens?


----------



## Donnathomp

Lovely hat. This one has been on my to do list for auite a while.


----------



## Lostie

This is nicely done, and a popular hat on KP.

Is "lice knitting" a typo? I've been looking up all the fascinating varieties of colour knitting you mention, out of interest. Please tell me it's a typo for lace, or I'll get a bee in my baa-ble hat. Pretty please :thumbup:


----------



## rujam

I love your hat.


----------



## AmyKnits

Lostie said:


> This is nicely done, and a popular hat on KP.
> 
> Is "lice knitting" a typo? I've been looking up all the fascinating varieties of colour knitting you mention, out of interest. Please tell me it's a typo for lace, or I'll get a bee in my baa-ble hat. Pretty please :thumbup:


NOT a typo! I've actually knitted several varieties of the Lice stitch on projects, myself! Lice Knitting is a type of knitting using multiple colors. Apparently a popular method/stitch pattern... A type of "Shetland Knitting" which I apparently omitted from my original list (we can include Shetland Knitting as one of my "and more" should a member of the special department of the knitting police arrive on this post!! Whew!!)

I have used Lice stitch to actually "cheat" when Steeking my projects! Shhhhh... Do not tell the special department of knitting police, please!

http://www.simplyshetland.net/resources/Lice+Stitch+Christmas+Stocking.pdf

I own several books on the subject, have knitted many of the techniques I listed, but again.... I do not qualify as an "expert".

I am told there ARE actual "experienced experts" on the subject on this site that knitters on KP consult for accurate and reliable advice.... I sure hope one of them shows up on this thread!


----------



## marilyngf

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


And...how can we possibly help people and answer their questions when they are "in hiding"?


----------



## patocenizo

Love it!!!


----------



## patocenizo

I did not realize that there are mittens that go with this hat, I'd love the link as well.


bp42168 said:


> Great hat. Does someone have a link to the mittens?


----------



## alisonarr

Beautiful work as always Amy. I for one enjoy ALL your posts and can not understand for the life of me the people that seem to enjoy going after you on a not so nice level. Most knitters I know are REALLY nice people who appreciate all the work and time and love that goes into each piece. All I can think is that they are really jealous at not only how beautiful all your work is but how FAST you must be able to knit! I started that hat yesterday and am only 30 rows into it and that's after about 3 hours of knitting! Please don't let them stop you posting. I think your work is stylish and well thought out and I shamelessly copy many of the things you post! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## AmyKnits

patocenizo said:


> I did not realize that there are mittens that go with this hat, I'd love the link as well.


There is a mitten pattern available, but I am not using one. I am just using the motif incorporated into my "favorite" mitten pattern.

The pattern is called Sheepy Mitts and is listed on Ravelry.

My device is not allowing me to post a link right now.... So sorry.


----------



## Lostie

Thank you for the "lice" advice Amy. Fun! Oh, langages, languages ......these I call "peeries". Another one for the long terminology list


----------



## knitnut1939

Great work


----------



## frani512

Great hat. Love the colors!


----------



## jeannietta

Cute!


----------



## misellen

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


I can relate to your confusion. What we now call hanks were skeins when I was much younger and holding them on my arms for my Mother to wind into balls.

And I have trouble remembering what mm our number system is so I have to constantly look it up. some needles have both marked on them.

As far as ply, it would be nice if the manufacturers would use the same ply for various weights but they don't. As a result worsted weight from one company is finer or heavier than worsted from another company.

It is all confusing.


----------



## misellen

Cute hat. I saved the pattern to try myself when I get just a bit better at stranded work.

I haven't done much fair isle but I love doing it, just need more practice.


----------



## misellen

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Nancyn

Very nice


----------



## Emmy Cat

Thats great, thanks for sharing, i want to make one now.


----------



## maggie20736

GardenGirl said:


> I do not think you were the "target" of her comment. Your points were valid, and I think she actually agreed with you... Loistec, however, followed your comment with a little jab (presumably at amyknits) about giving knitting advice on a daily basis. This follows the nitpicking on a recent topic on fair isle and stranded knitting. Some think amyknits must be "corrected" at every turn.


The Biddie gang follow Amyknits every post on KP, looking for a way to harass her. These ladies spend all day (and some half the night) on KP. They claim they are not obsessed with AK, but they spend hours and hours of time jeering at her trying to get her to argue with them. Amyknits won't respond to their constant jabs at her and that is driving them crazy. Now this post will drive them crazy and they will attack me. Cyberbullying on a knitting forum, can't get much more exciting than that!


----------



## Tessa28

Thank you for the lovely hat pattern, its really cute. Tessa28


----------



## misellen

Nanknit said:


> I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


Ravelry described this hat as "fair isle" and "stranded".


----------



## gr8knitwit2

It's a shame that you see Loistec's advice as a 'jab' - don't go looking for things that aren't there 'cos it just stirs the pot and that is not necessary.



GardenGirl said:


> I do not think you were the "target" of her comment. Your points were valid, and I think she actually agreed with you... Loistec, however, followed your comment with a little jab (presumably at amyknits) about giving knitting advice on a daily basis. This follows the nitpicking on a recent topic on fair isle and stranded knitting. Some think amyknits must be "corrected" at every turn.


----------



## Nanknit

misellen said:


> Ravelry described this hat as "fair isle" and "stranded".


Thanks for that information misellen, I guess they are interchangeable knitting terms...it just gets more confusing doesn't it? Lol!! Enjoy your day. Jen.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Can you not just post your pics and enjoy being part of a forum instead of trying to goad?



AmyKnits said:


> NOT a typo! I've actually knitted several varieties of the Lice stitch on projects, myself! Lice Knitting is a type of knitting using multiple colors. Apparently a popular method/stitch pattern... A type of "Shetland Knitting" which I apparently omitted from my original list (we can include Shetland Knitting as one of my "and more" should a member of the special department of the knitting police arrive on this post!! Whew!!)
> 
> I have used Lice stitch to actually "cheat" when Steeking my projects! Shhhhh... Do not tell the special department of knitting police, please!
> 
> http://www.simplyshetland.net/resources/Lice+Stitch+Christmas+Stocking.pdf
> 
> I own several books on the subject, have knitted many of the techniques I listed, but again.... I do not qualify as an "expert".
> 
> I am told there ARE actual "experienced experts" on the subject on this site that knitters on KP consult for accurate and reliable advice.... I sure hope one of them shows up on this thread!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

You perhaps should think about ceasing this method of stirring the pot - a pot which really has gone off the boil.



maggie20736 said:


> The Biddie gang follow Amyknits every post on KP, looking for a way to harass her. These ladies spend all day (and some half the night) on KP. They claim they are not obsessed with AK, but they spend hours and hours of time jeering at her trying to get her to argue with them. Amyknits won't respond to their constant jabs at her and that is driving them crazy. Now this post will drive them crazy and they will attack me. Cyberbullying on a knitting forum, can't get much more exciting than that!


----------



## Wroclawnice

Beautiful hat enjoy.


----------



## trish2222

misellen said:


> Ravelry described this hat as "fair isle" and "stranded".


I don't pretend to be an expert but I'd call this simply stranded. In the eighties it came under the heading 'picture knitting'.
It's a nice pattern whatever. Fair Isle it's not!


----------



## AmyKnits

misellen said:


> Ravelry described this hat as "fair isle" and "stranded".


It was explained recently here on KP (by a resident (experienced expert) that those two are very different techniques......

That is why I chose not to use any "terminology" to describe my knitting.

I am still waiting for the experienced experts to join, offer their credentials and clarify the techniques used. If not... I simply label it a hat.

I am sure some "expert" will argue if it is/not fair isle or stranded knitting and/or vice versa! Semantics to me, but very important to some here... It "irks" the experts to have knitters use incorrect (according to their Mom OR their expertise) terminology. I sure do not wish to rub the "experts" the wrong way..... I'm just a simple knitter.... Not a proclaimed expert nor qualified authority prepared (or interested in) to argue the point.

I am uninterested in correcting semantics in describing terminology as it clearly differs from knitter to knitter, country to country and even amongst ACTUAL experts.


----------



## chrisjac

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

It ain't happening - why don't you thank those who have complimented your work instead of trying and trying to get someone irked???? Please - so juvenile.



AmyKnits said:


> It was explained recently here on KP (by a resident "experienced expert") that those two are very different techniques......
> 
> That is why I chose not to use any "terminology" to describe my knitting.
> 
> I am still waiting for the experienced experts to join, offer their credentials and clarify the techniques used. If not... I simply label it a hat.
> 
> I am sure some "expert" will argue if it is/not fair isle or stranded knitting. Semantics to me, but very important to some here... It "irks" the experts to have knitters use incorrect (according to their Mom OR their expertise) terminology.


Edited typo


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> Ravelry described this hat as "fair isle" and "stranded".


 :thumbup: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
This pattern is available for free.

This is the official pattern for Shetland Wool Week 2015 and can be downloaded for free from the website.

It is knitted in Shetland Aran weight yarn making a warm and cosy hat, good for keeping your ears warm in the Shetland wind!

It is a quick knit and it makes an ideal introduction to Fair Isle / colour work knitting.
...........................................................................

And had a ribbed brim to begin with as per pattern (not a rolled brim that was changed).
http://www.shetlandwoolweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/SWW-2015-Leaflet-Aug-2.pdf
.


----------



## misellen

Nanknit said:


> Thanks for that information misellen, I guess they are interchangeable knitting terms...it just gets more confusing doesn't it? Lol!! Enjoy your day. Jen.


I think "stranded" is a generic term covering the different types of knitting with more than one color in a row (fair isle, norwegian, and all the others that I won't try to name) where you carry the yarn along at the back of the work.


----------



## misellen

trish2222 said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert but I'd call this simply stranded. In the eighties it came under the heading 'picture knitting'.
> It's a nice pattern whatever. Fair Isle it's not!


I was wondering about that myself but I am not very knowledgeable about it at all. It seems as though the different forms are being blended together into something just called stranded.


----------



## maggie20736

gr8knitwit2 said:


> You perhaps should think about ceasing this method of stirring the pot - a pot which really has gone off the boil.


Hahaha, I would think that stalking a KPer would be considered "stirring the pot". Your gang does not like anyone pointing out their Amyknit obsession! You all just can't get enough!


----------



## misellen

AmyKnits said:


> It was explained recently here on KP (by a resident (experienced expert) that those two are very different techniques......
> 
> That is why I chose not to use any "terminology" to describe my knitting.
> 
> I am still waiting for the experienced experts to join, offer their credentials and clarify the techniques used. If not... I simply label it a hat.
> 
> I am sure some "expert" will argue if it is/not fair isle or stranded knitting and/or vice versa! Semantics to me, but very important to some here... It "irks" the experts to have knitters use incorrect (according to their Mom OR their expertise) terminology. I sure do not wish to rub the "experts" the wrong way..... I'm just a simple knitter.... Not a proclaimed expert nor qualified authority prepared (or interested in) to argue the point.
> 
> I am uninterested in correcting semantics in describing terminology as it clearly differs from knitter to knitter, country to country and even amongst ACTUAL experts.


Amy, did you start this thread simply to keep the quarrel going? Several people (including myself) have complemented your hat and have tried to have a nice discussion, but your anger is showing with your comments.


----------



## galaxycraft

"Lice Patterned Knitting" - nothing found in various searches for this technique.

Because the word is used in the name of a pattern, does not mean that it is a technique.
Does look like spots of 'lice' on the fabric.
Didn't even find a 'lice' stitch for knitting.
Though did find "Norwegian "lice" pattern"
.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

The only ones who are 'obsessed' are the ones deliberately commenting in a way to try and goad people - just enjoy this for what it is. A hat's been posted, people have commented, but not yet thanked, let it go.



maggie20736 said:


> Hahaha, I would think that stalking a KPer would be considered "stirring the pot". Your gang does not like anyone pointing out their Amyknit obsession! You all just can't get enough!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Really cute!


----------



## trish2222

Oh good grief :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> I think "stranded" is a generic term covering the different types of knitting with more than one color in a row (fair isle, norwegian, and all the others that I won't try to name) where you carry the yarn along at the back of the work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

misellen said:


> Amy, did you start this thread simply to keep the quarrel going? Several people (including myself) have complemented your hat and have tried to have a nice discussion, but your anger is showing with your comments.


I knitted a hat and posted in the pictures section. I started this thread to post a hat and pattern.

I thought it was clear that I am uninterested in/prepared to discuss semantics/terminology .... Not my area of expertise or interest.

I am not "angry" in the least!

Thank you for your earlier compliment.


----------



## maureenb

Beautifully done,love your choice of colors,too!Happy skiing!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

About time with the compliment but Misellen's right.



AmyKnits said:


> I knitted a hat and posted in the pictures section.
> 
> I thought it was clear that I am uninterested in/prepared to discuss semantics.... I am not "angry" in the least!
> 
> Thank you for your earlier compliment.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter

Wow, you knit a sweater in a week? I've been working on a cardigan since September 9th, and I am only 75% done. One row around the body of the cardigan, from left front, around back (sleeves were designed from the top bottom, and I'm under the arm pits now), and then right front, (and going back and forth)... one of these rows takes me 22-24 minutes!!! 

I'm pathetic!!


----------



## AmyKnits

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Wow, you knit a sweater in a week? I've been working on a cardigan since September 9th, and I am only 75% done. One row around the body of the cardigan, from left front, around back (sleeves were designed from the top bottom, and I'm under the arm pits now), and then right front, (and going back and forth)... one of these rows takes me 22-24 minutes!!!
> 
> I'm pathetic!!


Not pathetic.... It's a process.

I designed this one, my first cuff to cuff... Half the seaming.... No comparison!

I hope to finish tomorrow and post (writing up pattern to share). You can also knit a quick one! 👍🏻👍🏻😉😉


----------



## soneka

Beautiful hat, love the colors and the sheep!


----------



## WindingRoad

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


So you only have skeins no hanks. Cuz RH comes in skeins and LL comes in hanks. They are different.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> So you only have skeins no hanks. Cuz RH comes in skeins and LL comes in hanks. They are different.


They are different now but, before pull skeins came out, a skein was what are now called hanks. I am talking about in the 40s when I was a girl. Sometime in the 50s the pull skeins came out and I think (but am not sure) it was during that time the terminology changed.


----------



## AmyKnits

galaxycraft said:


> "Lice Patterned Knitting" - nothing found in various searches for this technique.
> 
> Because the word is used in the name of a pattern, does not mean that it is a technique.
> Does look like spots of 'lice' on the fabric.
> Didn't even find a 'lice' stitch for knitting.
> Though did find "Norwegian "lice" pattern"
> .


You are proving my point.👍👍

My book refers to "Lice Patterned Knitting" under techniques. Some have already insisted on correcting the designer of the hat's own description......

I understand there are experts that enjoy this discussion on semantics. I just do not happen to be one of them. I prefer knitting.

I am off to work.......

Thank you for the compliments on my work... Those that took a look and cared to comment on my hat!😄


----------



## jumbleburt

I love the hat! Your color choices are wonderful.


----------



## cah

Nanknit said:


> I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


She's so diplomatic, isn't she? :lol: Cares only about what's in her own backyard, the rest of the world can go screw themselves. Let her call it whatever she wants, then she can talk to herself, because she'll be the only one who will understand what she's talking about.


----------



## AmyKnits

Nanknit said:


> I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


That is precisely why I stated up front that I do not know (or care to research/debate as it all depends on your source) describe this style of knitting..... I do not know what this is called. I realize there are experts on the subject... I stated up front that I am not one.

I do not have the answer to your question...what the "correct technical knitting terminology" is for this project as I clearly stated in my post.

Even knitting historians and experts disagree.... I am simply a knitter posting a hat under the photo section.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

trish2222 said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert but I'd call this simply stranded. In the eighties it came under the heading 'picture knitting'.
> It's a nice pattern whatever. Fair Isle it's not!


Some designers have simply gone to the term "colorwork". While I agree this is not Fair Isle, it's certainly not Intarsia either, as there is a "pattern" of colors, worked throughout the item. Stranded would cover it, as would colorwork.

At the end of the day the terminology applied to a particular method doesn't really matter. At least not to me. The results are what count. Terminology in knitting is ever evolving, not something I'm going to lose sleep over.

I agree with Amy on this point. What one will call this type of knitting is going to vary, depending on who you are having the discussion with.
edited


----------



## Bobglory

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


Perfectly stated!


----------



## galaxycraft

My note to others (as was my other posts).... and this one to include the OP as well ----
If you do not know, do not want to 'debate/discuss' -- then why even throw it out there for discussion?
That is what I am seeing the responses as --- a discussion -- but if one wants to take the responses as personal attacks -- so be it ....
Bottom line ---- mean what you say -- and say what you mean.
Why all the hoopla in the opening post --- no need for all the 'reading of minds', half truths, and throwing land mines into the commentaries.
Colorwork is colorwork when showing your finished projects.
'nuf


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yup! 


galaxycraft said:


> My note to others (as was my other posts).... and this one to include the OP as well ----
> If you do not know, do not want to 'debate/discuss' -- then why even throw it out there for discussion?
> That is what I am seeing the responses as --- a discussion -- but if one wants to take the responses as personal attacks -- so be it ....
> Bottom line ---- mean what you say -- and say what you mean.
> Why all the hoopla in the opening post --- no need for all the 'reading of minds', half truths, and throwing land mines into the commentaries.
> Colorwork is colorwork when showing your finished projects.
> 'nuf


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

galaxycraft said:


> My note to others (as was my other posts).... and this one to include the OP as well ----
> If you do not know, do not want to 'debate/discuss' -- then why even throw it out there for discussion?
> That is what I am seeing the responses as --- a discussion -- but if one wants to take the responses as personal attacks -- so be it ....
> Bottom line ---- mean what you say -- and say what you mean.
> Why all the hoopla in the opening post --- no need for all the 'reading of minds', half truths, and throwing land mines into the commentaries.
> Colorwork is colorwork when showing your finished projects.
> 'nuf


I have this pattern in my library and in the highlighted "key words", the following are listed: Fairisle, stranded, colorwork, stripes. That pretty much covers all bases. Though I wouldn't use stripes as a description.


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> My note to others (as was my other posts).... and this one to include the OP as well ----
> If you do not know, do not want to 'debate/discuss' -- then why even throw it out there for discussion?
> That is what I am seeing the responses as --- a discussion -- but if one wants to take the responses as personal attacks -- so be it ....
> Bottom line ---- mean what you say -- and say what you mean.
> Why all the hoopla in the opening post --- no need for all the 'reading of minds', half truths, and throwing land mines into the commentaries.
> Colorwork is colorwork when showing your finished projects.
> 'nuf


It's a sheep hat, done by many Kpers and she's going skiing. That about sums it up for me.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> It's a sheep hat, done by many Kpers and she's going skiing. That about sums it up for me.


With all this skiing and knitting and basketball and husbands when does she have time to birth babies. Ok I'm making oatmeal and eating it in the shed.


----------



## Sierrakj

Very cute. I do like your brim!


----------



## chrisjac

WindingRoad said:


> With all this skiing and knitting and basketball and husbands when does she have time to birth babies. Ok I'm making oatmeal and eating it in the shed.


Who cares. I'll bring the maple syrup for the oatmeal- see ya.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> With all this skiing and knitting and basketball and husbands when does she have time to birth babies. Ok I'm making oatmeal and eating it in the shed.


I should have gone snowboarding yesterday! Though I did get up in the middle of the night and applied fresh wax, don't suppose that counts though. I'll have my Greek yogurt and Belvita crackers in the shed with you...just keep the oatmeal away from me.


----------



## dolllady42

Great looking hat. Good job. I made one of these hats and the pattern was pretty easy and worked out great.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I should have gone snowboarding yesterday! Though I did get up in the middle of the night and applied fresh wax, don't suppose that counts though. I'll have my Greek yogurt and Belvita crackers in the shed with you...just keep the oatmeal away from me.


Oh I love my oatmeal. The thicker the better. Getting my iron today put some raisins in it for good measure.

Hey you might be interested in this.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383497-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean

dolllady42 said:


> Great looking hat. Good job. I made one of these hats and *the pattern was pretty easy* and worked out great.


Thanks for that information! It's on my list of tops to work on the headband of the 1898 Hat.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Any pics?? Would love to see them - in fact, there are loads of this easy project shown on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/jamiesons-shetland-heather-aran/projects

... I especially like to see the young ones wearing it! 



dolllady42 said:


> Great looking hat. Good job. I made one of these hats and the pattern was pretty easy and worked out great.


----------



## cduren

great you do beautiful work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... a *pot which* really *has gone off the boil*.


Thank you for this turn of phrase! I'd not seen or heard it before, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Look at this first timer's result: 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383302-1.html


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for that information! It's on my list of tops to work on the headband of the 1898 Hat.


Good idea! I've got this pattern in my library, the yarn set aside to make it...I might get to it in July or August!


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Good idea! I've got this pattern in my library, the yarn set aside to make it...I might get to it in July or August!


Why hurry. Oops I forget to tell you I got a wi-fi connection like you read about. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Look at this first timer's result:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383302-1.html


Fabulous, and as I said, this hat has been done by many good Kpers and she's going skiing. That sums it up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Oh I love my oatmeal. The thicker the better. Getting my iron today put some raisins in it for good measure. ...


Thanks for the idea! Raisins in oatmeal; for no reason at all, I've always added them to cold cereal, but never to my oatmeal. Time to make my breakfast!


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the idea! Raisins in oatmeal; for no reason at all, I've always added them to cold cereal, but never to my oatmeal. Time to make my breakfast!


Been doing for years!


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the idea! Raisins in oatmeal; for no reason at all, I've always added them to cold cereal, but never to my oatmeal. Time to make my breakfast!


Hard one's you are gonna throw out work the best. They soften right up and plump up too. Yummy. And some good Vermont Maple Syrup. To die for. Oops I better get back in the shed. Maine Maple syrup is just as good. LOL


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Ha! You're welcome! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for this turn of phrase! I'd not seen or heard it before, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## chrisjac

WindingRoad said:


> Hard one's you are gonna throw out work the best. They soften right up and plump up too. Yummy. And some good Vermont Maple Syrup. To die for. Oops I better get back in the shed. Maine Maple syrup is just as good. LOL


That's the way my kids ate theirs and they are now in their 30's


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Why hurry. Oops I forget to tell you I got a wi-fi connection like you read about. LOL


I only use wifi for the TV in my bedroom...perhaps because I know too much about it to trust or depend on it.

What most people don't realize is that when you get service from your internet service provider...that unit (modem/router) also broadcasts a public wifi hot spot, that anyone can connect to. It's not a security risk but if people in your neighborhood connect to that, it can slow down your connection. I disable that function in mine but have activated it when a neighbor lost their internet during an "outage" with their company. Most of the time I ask customers if they'd like me to disable that and explain why it can negatively impact their connection.

One woman called me hysterical, we had disabled her public wifi hot spot. She had to activate it due to a death in her family and relatives coming into town. Then she found people standing in her front yard connecting their phones to her hot spot! They had used up so much of her bandwith that she couldn't open emails. I shut it down and told her to get her garden hose and spray the mooches down.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I only use wifi for the TV in my bedroom...perhaps because I know too much about it to trust or depend on it.
> 
> What most people don't realize is that when you get service from your internet service provider...that unit (modem/router) also broadcasts a public wifi hot spot, that anyone can connect to. It's not a security risk but if people in your neighborhood connect to that, it can slow down your connection. I disable that function in mine but have activated it when a neighbor lost their internet during an "outage" with their company. Most of the time I ask customers if they'd like me to disable that and explain why it can negatively impact their connection.
> 
> One woman called me hysterical, we had disabled her public wifi hot spot. She had to activate it due to a death in her family and relatives coming into town. Then she found people standing in her front yard connecting their phones to her hot spot! They had used up so much of her bandwith that she couldn't open emails. I shut it down and told her to get her garden hose and spray the mooches down.


Mine has a firewall.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Mine has a firewall.


Firewall doesn't matter. They ALL have firewalls. The wifi hot spot has no security on it at all and it comes right out of your modem/router. Disable it.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Firewall doesn't matter. They ALL have firewalls. The wifi hot spot has no security on it at all and it comes right out of your modem/router. Disable it.


Not this one.


----------



## Lostie

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Look at this first timer's result:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383302-1.html


Loved that one :thumbup: I did a toddler one, based on a poster's suggestion of casting on 60 sts (thank you poster). I think it's a good way of starting on stranded colourwork.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Not this one.


If it broadcasts a public wifi hot spot you may not even be aware of it. You'll have to call your provider, ask for "wifi support, advanced level", ask if yours is broadcasting a public wifi hotspot. If it is, ask that it be disabled. These hotspots pose no security risk to you but CAN be responsible for slow connectivity if people in your area are using it.

I work with literally every modem/router on the market, they all are capable of broadcasting a wifi hotspot..depends on your ISP.

IF you see, in your list of available networks anything with the name of your ISP like "XfinityWifi" or "CenturyLinkWifi", etc. and it's a strong signal, you are broadcasting a wifi hotspot. Arris, Motorola, Technicolor, SMC, NetGear, Linksys, Sony, etc. they all do it. Even the Apple Airport's.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If it broadcasts a public wifi hot spot you may not even be aware of it. You'll have to call your provider, ask for "wifi support, advanced level", ask if yours is broadcasting a public wifi hotspot. If it is, ask that it be disabled. These hotspots pose no security risk to you but CAN be responsible for slow connectivity if people in your area are using it.
> 
> I work with literally every modem/router on the market, they all are capable of broadcasting a wifi hotspot..depends on your ISP.
> 
> IF you see, in your list of available networks anything with the name of your ISP like "XfinityWifi" or "CenturyLinkWifi", etc. and it's a strong signal, you are broadcasting a wifi hotspot. Arris, Motorola, Technicolor, SMC, NetGear, Linksys, Sony, etc. they all do it. Even the Apple Airport's.


I hope you've heard of WPA2


----------



## cindye6556

GardenGirl said:


> I do not think you were the "target" of her comment. Your points were valid, and I think she actually agreed with you... Loistec, however, followed your comment with a little jab (presumably at amyknits) about giving knitting advice on a daily basis. This follows the nitpicking on a recent topic on fair isle and stranded knitting. Some think amyknits must be "corrected" at every turn.


Well yes, when she gives out misinformation.


----------



## vjh1530

Loistec said:


> I have to agree here, if you're going to give out knitting advice on a DAILY basis, you better have your facts straight, otherwise you're making yourself a target for well-deserved ridicule! .....Common sense!


I looked at your Pinterest pages using the link on your signature line. Great pages, I can't wait to go through them all. Thanks!


----------



## Browniemom

One beautiful and warm hat. Enjoy!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> I hope you've heard of WPA2


WPA2 is merely one of many encryption/security modes..there's WPA2/PSA(AES) and (TKIP) in addition to WPA/PSA (both AES and TKIP) all are secure but the wifi hotspots have none. To sign into a private WIFI network you need one of the WPA passwords (unique to the network). To sign into a public wifi hotspot you don't need that password. Yet the same modem/router or router that broadcasts the private network also broadcasts the security free public hot spot. This is what I work with everyday.


----------



## altogirl

galaxycraft said:


> "Lice Patterned Knitting" - nothing found in various searches for this technique.
> 
> Because the word is used in the name of a pattern, does not mean that it is a technique.
> Does look like spots of 'lice' on the fabric.
> Didn't even find a 'lice' stitch for knitting.
> Though did find "Norwegian "lice" pattern"
> .


"The Norwegian sweaters we think of today -- with snowflake motifs and lice patterning -- originated in the Setesdal region of Norway. The lice pattern, with single stitches of a contrasting color worked over a solid background, is much easier and faster to knit than complicated color patterns, but it still adds extra warmth to a garment" http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw13/FEATw13EK.php
I believe "lice" is pronounced "leese" in Norwegian.


----------



## bane

chrisjac said:


> Been doing for years!


That's what I do. I get the oats and add my own fruit, nuts and seeds. I have this cold in the summer and piping hot in the winter. Nutritious and tasty. Hubby thinks it looks like bunny food though. 😏


----------



## galaxycraft

altogirl said:


> "The Norwegian sweaters we think of today -- with snowflake motifs and lice patterning -- originated in the Setesdal region of Norway. The lice pattern, with single stitches of a contrasting color worked over a solid background, is much easier and faster to knit than complicated color patterns, but it still adds extra warmth to a garment" http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw13/FEATw13EK.php
> I believe "lice" is pronounced "leese" in Norwegian.


Thank you.  :thumbup:
I have been doing the 'lice' patterning for many years, but never knew a name associated to it.
I just like the single speck look.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintersolverv
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintersolverv/people
Love the projects. 

And this is just a drop in the bucket of patterns and popularity.


----------



## LizR

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Any pics?? Would love to see them - in fact, there are loads of this easy project shown on Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/jamiesons-shetland-heather-aran/projects
> 
> ... I especially like to see the young ones wearing it!


There are loads pictures of them here on KP too. Members have been posting pictures for months now. It really is a great looking hat and not difficult to make.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> That's the way my kids ate theirs and they are now in their 30's


My two liked a small scoop of vanilla ice cream on theirs to cool it down. At least that was their story.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> WPA2 is merely one of many encryption/security modes..there's WPA2/PSA(AES) and (TKIP) in addition to WPA/PSA (both AES and TKIP) all are secure but the wifi hotspots have none. To sign into a private WIFI network you need one of the WPA passwords (unique to the network). To sign into a public wifi hotspot you don't need that password. Yet the same modem/router or router that broadcasts the private network also broadcasts the security free public hot spot. This is what I work with everyday.


Well why have WPA2 if you don't have a 14 character password?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

LizR said:


> My two liked a small scoop of vanilla ice cream on theirs to cool it down. At least that was their story.


Mine only liked oatmeal in cookies!


----------



## AmyKnits

altogirl said:


> "The Norwegian sweaters we think of today -- with snowflake motifs and lice patterning -- originated in the Setesdal region of Norway. The lice pattern, with single stitches of a contrasting color worked over a solid background, is much easier and faster to knit than complicated color patterns, but it still adds extra warmth to a garment" http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw13/FEATw13EK.php
> I believe "lice" is pronounced "leese" in Norwegian.


Interesting... I have several books on these knitting techniques/terminology and history. I find the knitting to be fun to do and attractive to wear.

The terminology is just a bit much, varies from source to source and there are those who love to discuss..It becomes a bit much when those who are clearly not experts claim others are wrong and wish to argue! 🙄🙄....... I prefer to knit!😉

I do small items like hats and mittens, the yoke or trim of a sweater... but not an "all over" patterned sweater... Just way too much going on for my style.

The all over patterned sweaters were popular years ago, I understand and still are for some people.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Well why have WPA2 if you don't have a 14 character password?


The WPA passwords are for the private network(s) that are broadcast only..not for the wifi hotspots that come out of the same modem/router or router. A WPA password doesn't need to be 14 characters, that's just the "default" password assigned to that particular unit. You can go into the administrator function of any unit and customize the password, shorten it, lengthen it, etc..

OK, some devices do not work with certain encryption/security modes. Older Toshiba's (laptops) come to mind. In order for those to connect, the mode has to be changed to one that will accommodate them but it's no less secure than one of the WPA2 types. Older Apple devices also can have this issue (depending upon the particular model).
edited


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Here's an example of a sweater that is described as "stranded" but "lice" might be a better term.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pixelated-pullover


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yes, you're right! I'd seen one or two. 


LizR said:


> There are loads pictures of them here on KP too. Members have been posting pictures for months now. It really is a great looking hat and not difficult to make.


----------



## galaxycraft

Original


AmyKnits said:


> Interesting... I have several books on these knitting techniques/terminology and history. I find the knitting to be fun to do and attractive to wear. The terminology is just a bit much and there are those who love to discuss... I prefer to knit!😉
> 
> I do small items like hats and mittens, the yoke or trim of a sweater... but not an "all over" patterned sweater... Just way too much going on for my style.
> 
> The all over patterned sweaters were popular years ago, I understand and still are for some people.


Edited to add slams


AmyKnits said:


> Interesting... I have several books on these knitting techniques/terminology and history. I find the knitting to be fun to do and attractive to wear.
> 
> The terminology is just a bit much, *varies from source to source* and there are those who love to discuss...*especially when those who are clearly not experts claim others are wrong!* 🙄🙄. I prefer to knit!😉
> 
> I do small items like hats and mittens, the yoke or trim of a sweater... but not an "all over" patterned sweater... Just way too much going on for my style.
> 
> The all over patterned sweaters were popular years ago, I understand and still are for some people.


Was best to let it go without editing ---- 
:roll: slamming --- :roll:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yes, it's very on trend! 


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's an example of a sweater that is described as "stranded" but "lice" might be a better term.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pixelated-pullover


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Yes, it's very on trend!


On trend and if you know how to do it!


----------



## trish2222

galaxycraft said:


> Original
> 
> Was best to let it go without editing ----
> :roll: slamming --- :roll:


I take it I'm 'clearly not an expert' as this whole thing is aimed at me and two others. None of us ever claimed to be experts - just experienced in colour work. :lol:


----------



## trish2222

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's an example of a sweater that is described as "stranded" but "lice" might be a better term.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pixelated-pullover


I like that - never heard the term 'lice' before. Always learning!


----------



## galaxycraft

trish2222 said:


> I take it I'm clearly not an expert as this whole thing is aimed at me and two others. None of us ever claimed to be experts - just experienced in colour work. :lol:


Thought the person may have been turning a corner for the betterment of all.
Pfffttt ......


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Yes, it's very on trend!


It's on my "bucket list". The way the colors are worked, is very slimming to the waist area, while still being interesting.


----------



## edithann

Lovely hats!
:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> I take it I'm clearly not an expert as this whole thing is aimed at me and two others. None of us ever claimed to be experts - just experienced in colour work. :lol:


It's obvious your work and Lostie's work isn't worth anything.Perhaps the work hasn't been viewed?


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> It's obvious your work and Lostie's work isn't worth anything.Perhaps the work hasn't been viewed?


Probably not.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

galaxycraft said:


> Original
> 
> Was best to let it go without editing ----
> :roll: slamming --- :roll:


Yup...."especially when those who are clearly not experts claim others are wrong! 🙄🙄."

Unnecessary.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

It's certainly a very common/popular pattern! 



LizR said:


> There are loads pictures of them here on KP too. Members have been posting pictures for months now. It really is a great looking hat and not difficult to make.


----------



## Lostie

Not an expert. Just done it with a degree of success. As I said before, nice hat, very popular.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

YKW trying to hump the rainbow again? 


galaxycraft said:


> Original
> 
> Was best to let it go without editing ----
> :roll: slamming --- :roll:


----------



## brdlvr27

Beautiful hat Amyknits and thank you so much for your comments on making it.

Maggie20736 - You are so right! Really like how you put that, could not have said it better!


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> Not an expert. Just done it with a degree of success. As I said before, nice hat, very popular.


ditto.


----------



## Maryhm

"Oh I love my oatmeal. The thicker the better. Getting my iron today put some raisins in it for good measure."
I love my oatmeal with honey, cinnamon and walnuts. Great healthy breakfast.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Lostie said:


> Not an expert. Just done it with a degree of success. As I said before, nice hat, very popular.


I didn't see anyone claim to be an "expert", though many with experience and success. Personally I admire and respect that experience and success, self described expert or not.

Though what defines an "expert"? Publishing? Experience? Success? A friend of mine is probably in the realm of experts when it comes to both spinning and knitting, though she doesn't describe herself as such.


----------



## Susan from NC

Great Hat and I can't wait to see the mittens. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Artbarn

WindingRoad said:


> Hard one's you are gonna throw out work the best. They soften right up and plump up too. Yummy. And some good Vermont Maple Syrup. To die for. Oops I better get back in the shed. Maine Maple syrup is just as good. LOL


Yum. I love raisins in my cereal.

Whenever I'm going to bake with raisins, I soak them in warm water first to plump them up.

I like maple syrup on pancakes and waffles, but not usually in anything else. I think that Vermont, upstate New York, Maine, and Canada all make really good maple syrup. There are probably other states with a similar climate and maple trees that do as well. I mostly know about Vermont, as you would expect.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Artbarn said:


> Yum. I love raisins in my cereal.
> 
> Whenever I'm going to bake with raisins, I soak them in warm water first to plump them up.
> 
> I like maple syrup on pancakes and waffles, but not usually in anything else. I think that Vermont, upstate New York, Maine, and Canada all make really good maple syrup. There are probably other states with a similar climate and maple trees that do as well. I mostly know about Vermont, as you would expect.


Michigan too. My late brother-in-law used to tap and make syrup. Sinful on ice cream with nuts!


----------



## Artbarn

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I only use wifi for the TV in my bedroom...perhaps because I know too much about it to trust or depend on it.
> 
> What most people don't realize is that when you get service from your internet service provider...that unit (modem/router) also broadcasts a public wifi hot spot, that anyone can connect to. It's not a security risk but if people in your neighborhood connect to that, it can slow down your connection. I disable that function in mine but have activated it when a neighbor lost their internet during an "outage" with their company. Most of the time I ask customers if they'd like me to disable that and explain why it can negatively impact their connection.
> 
> One woman called me hysterical, we had disabled her public wifi hot spot. She had to activate it due to a death in her family and relatives coming into town. Then she found people standing in her front yard connecting their phones to her hot spot! They had used up so much of her bandwith that she couldn't open emails. I shut it down and told her to get her garden hose and spray the mooches down.


I always learn so much from you, Rocky. I thought that you had to do something to activate the hotspot, but maybe that's because our installer de-activated it. When we have company, we just give them our password. If we don't trust them, they wouldn't be staying with us. I doubt that we have a neighbor close enough to get a signal from us and if someone parks in front of our house, we check them out because they're likely lost or broken down.


----------



## k moore

beautiful hat. I hope one day to be able to tackle a hat like this. call it anything you want its beautiful friends please just be nice enjoy your knitting and others dont take away from the fun


----------



## galaxycraft

Found these baby mitts with the sheep. $5
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-baabaa-mittens
...........
All you need to do is take the chart from the hat pattern and apply it to any mittens pattern you like.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Artbarn said:


> I always learn so much from you, Rocky. I thought that you had to do something to activate the hotspot, but maybe that's because our installer de-activated it. When we have company, we just give them our password. If we don't trust them, they wouldn't be staying with us. I doubt that we have a neighbor close enough to get a signal from us and if someone parks in front of our house, we check them out because they're likely lost or broken down.


You'd be surprised at how far that signal can go, though it does vary from device to device. The hotspot doesn't make your home/personal network any less secure but it can slow down your connection if others connect to it. You can activate or disable that hotspot yourself. All you need is the numerical "address" of your modem/router, then just log in and take care of it yourself. Word of caution though, if the hotspot has been disabled and you ever have to use the "reset" button on the back of the modem/router, all of the settings will return to default. That will result in the hotspot being activated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> That's the way my kids ate theirs and they are now in their 30's


I must have done something wrong. Neither of mine will touch oatmeal cereal, though they do like oatmeal cookies.


----------



## AmyKnits

AmyKnits said:


> There is a mitten pattern available, but I am not using one. I am just using the motif incorporated into my "favorite" mitten pattern.
> 
> The pattern is called Sheepy Mitts and is listed on Ravelry.
> 
> My device is not allowing me to post a link right now.... So sorry.


http://knittedbliss.com/modification-monday-sheepy-mitts/


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> Found these baby mitts with the sheep. $5
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-baabaa-mittens
> ...........
> All you need to do is take the chart from the hat pattern and apply it to any mittens pattern you like.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Hard one's you are gonna throw out work the best. They soften right up and plump up too. Yummy. And some good Vermont Maple Syrup. To die for. Oops I better get back in the shed. Maine Maple syrup is just as good. LOL


Throw out hard raisins?? I can't say as I ever have, even when they're old. Eat 'em all I do!


----------



## AmyKnits

Quoting my earlier post to add link......

AmyKnits wrote:
There is a mitten pattern available, but I am not using one... I am just using the motif from the hat pattern incorporated into my "favorite" mitten pattern.

The pattern is called Sheepy Mitts and is listed on Ravelry.

I am posting the mitten pattern previously mentioned.... My computer at work will allow me to add the link... Enjoy!!😄

http://knittedbliss.com/modification-monday-sheepy-mitts/


----------



## Miltongirl

Very pretty Amy!


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> Found these baby mitts with the sheep. $5
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-baabaa-mittens
> ...........
> All you need to do is take the chart from the hat pattern and apply it to any mittens pattern you like.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Throw out hard raisins?? I can't say as I ever have, even when they're old. Eat 'em all I do!


Once you've broken a molar you'll sing a different tune. LOL OUCH.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

galaxycraft said:


> Found these baby mitts with the sheep. $5
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-baabaa-mittens
> ...........
> All you need to do is take the chart from the hat pattern and apply it to any mittens pattern you like.


Yup, that's exactly what the "sheepy knits" is all about, using the chart with a mitten pattern.


----------



## galaxycraft

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greenway-sheep


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

You can apply any colorwork chart to just about any knitted item. Knitters have been doing it for ages.


----------



## galaxycraft

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You can apply any colorwork chart to just about any knitted item. Knitters have been doing it for ages.


:thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You'd be surprised at how far that signal can go, though it does vary from device to device. The hotspot doesn't make your home/personal network any less secure but it can slow down your connection if others connect to it. You can activate or disable that hotspot yourself. All you need is the numerical "address" of your modem/router, then just log in and take care of it yourself. Word of caution though, if the hotspot has been disabled and you ever have to use the "reset" button on the back of the modem/router, all of the settings will return to default. That will result in the hotspot being activated.


OK, thanks. I'll look into it. We got a new modem/router a couple of months ago and our speed is very good.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Newbie61 said:


> That's what I do. I get the oats and add my own fruit, nuts and seeds. I have this cold in the summer and piping hot in the winter. Nutritious and tasty. Hubby thinks it looks like bunny food though. 😏


Cold oatmeal??? The idea reminds me of the wallpaper paste my grandmother made; it was based on oatmeal. Smelled great when cooking, not so great when applying.

What is it with men anyway? Mine needs to be starving before he'll touch a bowl of oatmeal. Our son would rather starve.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Artbarn said:


> OK, thanks. I'll look into it. We got a new modem/router a couple of months ago and our speed is very good.


Go to Speedtest.net and check your speed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gr8knitwit2 said:


> YKW trying to *hump the rainbow* again?


_That_ twist gives me some bizarre visuals!


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Go to Speedtest.net and check your speed.


I must have a super duper wi-fi My location is listed over 100 miles from where I am at the present time...


----------



## Aunty M

AmyKnits said:


> NOT a typo! I've actually knitted several varieties of the Lice stitch on projects, myself! Lice Knitting is a type of knitting using multiple colors. Apparently a popular method/stitch pattern... A type of "Shetland Knitting" which I apparently omitted from my original list (we can include Shetland Knitting as one of my "and more" should a member of the special department of the knitting police arrive on this post!! Whew!!)
> 
> I have used Lice stitch to actually "cheat" when Steeking my projects! Shhhhh... Do not tell the special department of knitting police, please!
> 
> http://www.simplyshetland.net/resources/Lice+Stitch+Christmas+Stocking.pdf
> 
> I own several books on the subject, have knitted many of the techniques I listed, but again.... I do not qualify as an "expert".
> 
> I am told there ARE actual "experienced experts" on the subject on this site that knitters on KP consult for accurate and reliable advice.... I sure hope one of them shows up on this thread!


Your hat is very beautiful. The colours are lovely together.

Silly QuestionTime: If I was to knit the Lice stitch pattern on a hat, would I then have "head lice"?  :-D

(Sorry, couldn't help myself).


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> I must have a super duper wi-fi My location is listed over 100 miles from where I am at the present time...


The location doesn't matter, it's not an indication of how well or poorly the speed of your connection is. Check it again in a hour and the location will change or even 10 minutes.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Your hat is very beautiful. The colours are lovely together.
> 
> Silly QuestionTime: If I was to knit the Lice stitch pattern on a hat, would I then have "head lice"?  :-D
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't help myself).


Someone else posted that the pronunciation is actually "leese".


----------



## Lostie

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You can apply any colorwork chart to just about any knitted item. Knitters have been doing it for ages.


Very true :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth

Amazing Ami! Love it.


----------



## Aunty M

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Someone else posted that the pronunciation is actually "leese".


Yes, thanks, I saw that (Altogirl, pg8). 
Unfortunately my sense of humour is in serious need of an upgrade. My family cringes at most of my attempts at humour. Doesn't stop me trying, though.


----------



## TexasKnitem

I particularly like the colors.


----------



## AmyKnits

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Yes, thanks, I saw that (Altogirl, pg8).
> Unfortunately my sense of humour is in serious need of an upgrade. My family cringes at most of my attempts at humour. Doesn't stop me trying, though.


I rolled my eyes when I read your reply... Does that count? Lol

You and I get very similar responses to our attempts at humor! 😜😜


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

TexasKnitem said:


> I particularly like the colors.


I like the original colors that the pattern calls for. All that red sort of makes me think of "Silence of the Lambs". To each his own as they say.


----------



## jvallas

This is why I and others complain about the crap on KP. A perfectly decent post I was going to follow, but I'm on page 3 and see the rancor is going on for 12 pages so far, so it's another one I'll unwatch because it's such a big bloated waste of time. 

This is why people leave this site or quit contributing. All the schoolyard bullying and name calling and trying to be too clever by half.


----------



## altogirl

AmyKnits said:


> Quoting my earlier post to add link......
> 
> AmyKnits wrote:
> There is a mitten pattern available, but I am not using one... I am just using the motif from the hat pattern incorporated into my "favorite" mitten pattern.
> 
> The pattern is called Sheepy Mitts and is listed on Ravelry.
> 
> I am posting the mitten pattern previously mentioned.... My computer at work will allow me to add the link... Enjoy!!😄
> 
> http://knittedbliss.com/modification-monday-sheepy-mitts/


Eeek, they're adorable! I made several Baa-ble hats for Christmas, must make these mittens!


----------



## AmyKnits

jvallas said:


> This is why I and others complain about the crap on KP. A perfectly decent post I was going to follow, but I'm on page 3 and see the rancor is going on for 12 pages so far, so it's another one I'll unwatch because it's such a big bloated waste of time.
> 
> This is why people leave this site or quit contributing. All the schoolyard bullying and name calling and trying to be too clever by half.


I agree..... Imagine how I feel having to constantly UNWATCH my own topics and have them go to the attic so the nasties can have them all to themselves!

I'm UNWATCHING with you.... Enough insults for me!

"I like the original colors that the pattern calls for. All that red sort of makes me think of "Silence of the Lambs". To each his own as they say."


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

jvallas said:


> This is why I and others complain about the crap on KP. A perfectly decent post I was going to follow, but I'm on page 3 and see the rancor is going on for 12 pages so far, so it's another one I'll unwatch because it's such a big bloated waste of time.
> 
> This is why people leave this site or quit contributing. All the schoolyard bullying and name calling and trying to be too clever by half.


What name calling? It's a discussion, with many points of view regarding terminology, what constitutes an expert, etc..


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

AmyKnits said:


> I agree..... Imagine how I feel having to constantly UNWATCH my own topics and have them go to the attic so the nasties can have them all to themselves!
> 
> I'm UNWATCHING with you.... Enough insults for me!
> 
> "I like the original colors that the pattern calls for. All that red sort of makes me think of "Silence of the Lambs". To each his own as they say."


Stating an opinion, I DO like the original colors. Is that a crime?


----------



## cah

I'm jonesing for some oatmeal now


----------



## WindingRoad

jvallas said:


> This is why I and others complain about the crap on KP. A perfectly decent post I was going to follow, but I'm on page 3 and see the rancor is going on for 12 pages so far, so it's another one I'll unwatch because it's such a big bloated waste of time.
> 
> This is why people leave this site or quit contributing. All the schoolyard bullying and name calling and trying to be too clever by half.


And none of it directed at you. In a year will you even remember this?


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> I'm jonesing for some oatmeal now


I got fresh raisins.......


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> I got fresh raisins.......


I have some dried cranberries. I think those will work too. Seriously, I'm going to make oatmeal for dinner. I love having breakfast for dinner.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

I love them!! In fact, my favourites on her Etsy page are the Robin mittens and hat - so cute! 


galaxycraft said:


> Found these baby mitts with the sheep. $5
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-baabaa-mittens
> ...........
> All you need to do is take the chart from the hat pattern and apply it to any mittens pattern you like.


----------



## Cyber Granny

WindingRoad said:


> With all this skiing and knitting and basketball and husbands when does she have time to birth babies. Ok I'm making oatmeal and eating it in the shed.


Never mind the birth of babies, she is supposed to be expecting a baby herself and going skiing, makes you think doesnt it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

maggie20736 said:


> How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!


That was particularly uncalled for.


----------



## canuckle49

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That was particularly uncalled for.


Methinks this is headed upstairs soon. Just sayin'


----------



## maggie20736

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That was particularly uncalled for.


Aw, too bad, you all can dish it out, but you sure can't take it!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Hahaha! You make me smile! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Throw out hard raisins?? I can't say as I ever have, even when they're old. Eat 'em all I do!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

maggie20736 said:


> Aw, too bad, you all can dish it out, but you sure can't take it!!


Have you been in her home? What was the purpose of bringing rat droppings into the conversation? I see you are not being an angel again.


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> I have some dried cranberries. I think those will work too. Seriously, I'm going to make oatmeal for dinner. I love having breakfast for dinner.


I got fresh cranberries too. Well sorta I'm planning on making cranberry nut bread soon.........


----------



## cindye6556

maggie20736 said:


> How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!


Can you go any lower?


----------



## WindingRoad

maggie20736 said:


> How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!


What is your problem? You're worried about this going to the ATTIC with that post. Worry no more.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So funny! Hahaha! 


WindingRoad said:


> Once you've broken a molar you'll sing a different tune. LOL OUCH.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> I got fresh cranberries too. Well sorta I'm planning on making cranberry nut bread soon.........


So, said cranberries have been allocated to a different project. You have them, just have other plans for them.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> So, said cranberries have been allocated to a different project. You have them, just have other plans for them.


Am I supposed to let them spoil?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cindye6556 said:


> Can you go any lower?


Oh I'm betting she can and that she will.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yup! 


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You can apply any colorwork chart to just about any knitted item. Knitters have been doing it for ages.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

JJ - I am so shocked!!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> _That_ twist gives me some bizarre visuals!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Aunty M

AmyKnits said:


> I rolled my eyes when I read your reply... Does that count? Lol
> 
> You and I get very similar responses to our attempts at humor! 😜😜


If I didn't at least get an eye roll, I'd think I was having an 'off' day. My great-niece calls them 'Aunty' jokes, and she doesn't mean that in a good way. :lol:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Am I supposed to let them spoil?


No not at all but the bread will be just as good with a few less if you opted to put some in your oatmeal or cornflakes.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> No not at all but the bread will be just as good with a few less if you opted to put some in your oatmeal or cornflakes.


I'm making bread today. Oatmeal tomorrow or maybe eggs and bacon. Depends if we have power....


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Oh I'm betting she can and that she will.


Me too.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Hahaha! 


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I like the original colors that the pattern calls for. All that red sort of makes me think of "Silence of the Lambs". To each his own as they say.


----------



## cah

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Oh I'm betting she can and that she will.


Me three.

Wait for it  she'll say FY to somebody. It's her exit line. :roll:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... that she has - many, many times.


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Oh I'm betting she can and that she will.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cah said:


> Me three.
> 
> Wait for it  she'll say FY to somebody. It's her exit line. :roll:


Well everyone has to be talented in something!


----------



## arkynana

Wonderfully Knit :thumbup:


----------



## cah

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well everyone has to be talented in something!


 :lol: :XD: :lol:


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well everyone has to be talented in something!


To bad that's her's. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## galaxycraft

Well the thing had a post deleted from page 1 or 2.
This is on page 2 .....


----------



## kimmyz

Great color combo, Amy. Almost 4000 people have knit this on Ravelry so far, and no two are exactly the same. It's fun to see each person's take on this cute pattern. At this point, I imagine that Donna wishes she'd charge a little for her pattern! Just goes to show that sometimes the best things in life are still free. Have fun on the slopes, and take special care of those awesome "knitting hands".


----------



## Artbarn

Jessica-Jean said:


> _That_ twist gives me some bizarre visuals!


According to the Urban Dictionary: "To make comments or actions that provide no value to a conversation or event other than to invite argument or bickering among the participants.

See: Stirring the pot."


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cindye6556 said:


> To bad that's her's. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Don't be too critical now...remember someone had to provide the dialog for the movie "The Last Detail", it takes a lot of talent to swear like that!


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> Well the thing had a post deleted from page 1 or 2.
> This is on page 2 .....


Snapshot page 1 ---


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

galaxycraft said:


> Snapshot page 1 ---


Amazing how that happens.


----------



## Deri

AmyKnits said:


> Stranded Color Work, Scandinavian Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting, Charted Color Knitting, Color Motif Knitting, Faroese Color Knitting, Color-Coded Pattern Knitting, Lice Patterned Knitting, Damask Knitting, Swedish Knitting, Nordic Knitting, Selbu Knitting, Icelandic Knitting, Korsnas, Lopapeysa (Lopi), Lusekofte, Delsbo, Bjuraker, Nattrojer, Bohus, Korsnas, Tvaandsstickning, Halsingland Knitting, Islanders, Twined Knitting, Fisherman's Color Knitting, Color Knitting....... and many more.
> 
> All names for using multiple colors in a project.
> 
> While I appreciate the history of these styles/techniques, I realize I am no expert in identifying the differences and labeling each piece I knit accurately. I will leave the "labeling" to those who claim to be "experts" on the subject! As long as I get to do the knitting and wear my new hat out on the slopes on Saturday!😄
> 
> I knit this hat to match my ski outfit. I used some baby alpaca in my stash to knit this one. The pattern was well written (no errors) and was a quick, easy knit. I knitted it this afternoon because the sweater I knitted this week is still wet, waiting to be sewn after blocking. 🙄
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Beautiful hat. I really like the way you did the brim.


----------



## WindingRoad

marilyngf said:


> And...how can we possibly help people and answer their questions when they are "in hiding"?


What does where I live have to do with answering a question?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Artbarn said:


> Yum. I love raisins in my cereal.
> 
> Whenever I'm going to bake with raisins, I soak them in warm water first to plump them up.
> 
> I like maple syrup on pancakes and waffles, but not usually in anything else. I think that Vermont, upstate New York, Maine, and Canada all make really good maple syrup. There are probably other states with a similar climate and maple trees that do as well. I mostly know about Vermont, as you would expect.


Sad to say, but - until global warming wipes out the Quebec sugar bush - Vermont is only the number two producer: http://www.maplesyrupworld.com/pages/Top-Regions-Producers-of-Maple-Syrup.html


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> What does where I live have to do with answering a question?


I've wondered that myself! Does it go like this:
You: What is the best bind off to use for a sweater knit from the top down?
Them: Gee I can't tell you because I don't know where you live. You'll have to provide me with your zip code so I can provide the appropriate answer.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've wondered that myself! Does it go like this:
> You: What is the best bind off to use for a sweater knit from the top down?
> Them: Gee I can't tell you because I don't know where you live. You'll have to provide me with your zip code so I can provide the appropriate answer.


I guess so. Had this discussion with another member. Said I should know about yarn shops in NJ because that's where she lives. I listed Michael's JoAnn's, A.C. Moore and Hobby Lobby. I don't think I missed many. I look at it this way. I live in BFE. So I don't need no answers.


----------



## Artbarn

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Go to Speedtest.net and check your speed.


I did, but I have nothing to compare it to. 8.33 mpbs download, 12.13 mpbs upload.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sad to say, but - until global warming wipes out the Quebec sugar bush - Vermont is only the number two producer: http://www.maplesyrupworld.com/pages/Top-Regions-Producers-of-Maple-Syrup.html


Well according to this it's just around the corner...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383497-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Go to Speedtest.net and check your speed.


OK. But it means nothing to me.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. But it means nothing to me.


And for the life of me I can't figure out how to interpret it from that website. Doesn't if have to do with the speed of your connect anyway.


----------



## cah

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've wondered that myself! Does it go like this:
> You: What is the best bind off to use for a sweater knit from the top down?
> Them: Gee I can't tell you because I don't know where you live. You'll have to provide me with your zip code so I can provide the appropriate answer.


No no, sometimes it's helpful to know what country people are from when, for example, they ask "can you suggest a yarn?". If someone from the UK asks that question, it makes sense for someone from the UK to answer.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Snapshot page 1 ---


What does godspel mean???


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> What does godspel mean???


The same thing as grabdmother? :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Yes, thanks, I saw that (Altogirl, pg8).
> Unfortunately my sense of humour is in serious need of an upgrade. My family cringes at most of my attempts at humour. Doesn't stop me trying, though.


Let them cringe! You only voiced what others were already thinking!


----------



## Montana Gramma

trish2222 said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert but I'd call this simply stranded. In the eighties it came under the heading 'picture knitting'.
> It's a nice pattern whatever. Fair Isle it's not!


My little 5 year old GS said "I like your picture hat Gramma" when he saw the Star Wars hat for his cousin. I rather like the terms little ones say and I understood him immediately. Someday I will actually learn the correct terms but so far only put the methods into hat and mitten patterns people offer here on KP and lazy researcher that I am I certainly appreciate being able to utilize everyone's info here on KP.
Will try a little guys sweater in Bohus being as I now understand that term and is one of my favourite sweater patterns.
If we added up all the years of experience here we would shock the socks off all we knitters/crocheters! Thanks all.


----------



## galaxycraft

cah said:


> The same thing as grabdmother? :XD:


Just goes to prove the thing can not last more than 2 weeks of 'good'.
:roll: :? :evil: :roll: :thumbdown:

Will no longer give it the benefit of the doubt and no more olive branches ----
..............................................................................

Thought the person may have been turning a corner for the betterment of all.
Pfffttt ......

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383413-6.html#8530719
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383413-9.html#8531250
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383413-14.html#8531976
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383413-15.html#8532008
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383413-15.html#8532031


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Artbarn said:


> I did, but I have nothing to compare it to. 8.33 mpbs download, 12.13 mpbs upload.


OK, what speed tier are you paying for? Wifi speed is 1/2 the speed of hardwire (Ethernet) connection. So let's say you are paying for a 15mbps speed tier, WIFI speed would be 7.5mbps Download (tops). If you are paying for 150 mbps, wifi speed speed would top out at 75mbps, Download.

With the upload speed you got on the speed test, that tells me that you should be getting a much higher download speed. That upload speed is more indicative of a speed that should be at least 75mbps on hardwire and around 30 - 35 mbps on wifi.

Speed will be impacted by the number and type of devices connected (even if they are not being used, believe it or not), plus a host of other things that I will list here
surrounding electronics
the modem/router being surrounded by metal or at floor level
proximity of cordless phones
object that hold water, like fish tanks and hot water heaters.
Construction material in your home (particularly metal) 
"Crowding" by other wifi networks
Microwaves...will explain this. This doesn't just apply to your microwave oven. Microwaves are used for communication devices such as those used by delivery companies, RC devices (toy cars, planes etc.) and devices used by meter readers.

Have I confused you enough? Call your internet service provider...I'm betting that you are not getting the speed you are paying for based on the upload speed you posted.

OK I'm a total geek!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> What does godspel mean???


Gospel? Gobsmacked? Godspeed?


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> OK, what speed tier are you paying for? Wifi speed is 1/2 the speed of hardwire (Ethernet) connection. So let's say you are paying for a 15mbps speed tier, WIFI speed would be 7.5mbps Download (tops). If you are paying for 150 mbps, wifi speed speed would top out at 75mbps, Download.
> 
> With the upload speed you got on the speed test, that tells me that you should be getting a much higher download speed. That upload speed is more indicative of a speed that should be at least 75mbps on hardwire and around 30 - 35 mbps on wifi.
> 
> Speed will be impacted by the number and type of devices connected (even if they are not being used, believe it or not), plus a host of other things that I will list here
> surrounding electronics
> the modem/router being surrounded by metal or at floor level
> proximity of cordless phones
> object that hold water, like fish tanks and hot water heaters.
> Construction material in your home (particularly metal)
> "Crowding" by other wifi networks
> Microwaves...will explain this. This doesn't just apply to your microwave oven. Microwaves are used for communication devices such as those used by delivery companies, RC devices (toy cars, planes etc.) and devices used by meter readers.
> 
> Have I confused you enough? Call your internet service provider...I'm betting that you are not getting the speed you are paying for based on the upload speed you posted.
> 
> OK I'm a total geek!


Download 18.02 and upload 0.84


----------



## Mercygirl76

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Some designers have simply gone to the term "colorwork". While I agree this is not Fair Isle, it's certainly not Intarsia either, as there is a "pattern" of colors, worked throughout the item. Stranded would cover it, as would colorwork.
> 
> At the end of the day the terminology applied to a particular method doesn't really matter. At least not to me. The results are what count. Terminology in knitting is ever evolving, not something I'm going to lose sleep over.
> 
> I agree with Amy on this point. What one will call this type of knitting is going to vary, depending on who you are having the discussion with.
> edited


 :thumbup: I agree with you on this one, Rocky as well as with Amy. I will also add that I have seen the term "Lice" knitting with respect to Norwegian colorwork. I have also seen that stitch in my fair isle books referenced as paeries. To me, a better term would be simply "stranded colorwork."


----------



## Jessica-Jean

canuckle49 said:


> Methinks this is headed upstairs soon. Just sayin'


And just whose fault might it be if/when that happens? Just maggie20736's. Type up an insult, then go back and edit it into non-existence, except Rocky quoted it before the edit. Oops!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cah said:


> I have some dried cranberries. I think those will work too. Seriously, I'm going to make oatmeal for dinner. *I love having breakfast for dinner.*


Me too!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Download 18.02 and upload 0.84


Not a good speed at all, unless you are paying for a very small service plan. The smallest service plans from ANY company should be providing at LEAST 3mbps of upload speed.

So gee, here I am on my day off and I'm going to give some tips on how to bring speed up on your own..if these don't work THEN call your service provider.

Delete: Cache, Cookies, Browsing history and Temporary Internet files
Repeat speed test.

If no improvement do the following.
If using a wifi connection, disconnect from your wifi network and turn your computer completely off, leave it off.

DO NOT UNPLUG the modem/router...

Turn the Modem/Router around, somewhere on the back (varies depending on mfg) there will be a recessed, reset button. Use a toothpick or other non metallic device to hold that button in for a full 45 seconds. Release the button and give that modem/router a full 10 minutes to fully reset.

Turn computer on, make a new connection to your wifi network.
Run Speed test at least twice...first results may not show a difference.

If you are still running slow, call tech support and ask that a "provisioning signal" be sent. This will update the firmware in the modem/router. Make sure your computer is disconnected from the wifi network and turned off while this is being done.

check your latest bill to see exactly what you are paying for...10mbps download, 50, 100, 250? What are you paying for and what are you getting. Remember though, wifi speed is 1/2 (download) when using a wifi connection.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

It seems we have several conversations going on at once. So I'll continue on with internet speed and wifi speed.

For the most part, we really don't know how to shop for or purchase internet service. When I say "we" I mean the general public. How much do you need? How much do you use? Is having too little worse or is having too much worse.

For the most part I could send any one of you to the store and ask you to purchase enough ingredients to make a meatloaf to serve four. You'd all do just fine. Though if I sent you to purchase internet service for a family of four, you might struggle. Most of the public does.

How many devices does your household use? What kind of devices are you using?

We used to just connect computers. Today we connect phones, TV's, Streaming Devices (Like Roku or Chromecast), gaming devices, security systems, DVR's, tablets and so much more.

The level of service you purchased just a few years ago may not be meeting your needs today. That's a two way street though, I see people paying for way more service than they actually need.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Rocky you are too much, but love having you helping others its very gracious of you. Thank you.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> And just whose fault might it be if/when that happens? Just maggie20736's. Type up an insult, then go back and edit it into non-existence, except Rocky quoted it before the edit. Oops!


I don't believe there was an edit. Just saying.....hMMMMMMM


----------



## Cyber Granny

How can a woman who is suppose to be pregnant and due in Feb/ go skiing in her new hat. Mmmmmm food for thought.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Not a good speed at all, unless you are paying for a very small service plan. The smallest service plans from ANY company should be providing at LEAST 3mbps of upload speed.
> 
> So gee, here I am on my day off and I'm going to give some tips on how to bring speed up on your own..if these don't work THEN call your service provider.
> 
> Delete: Cache, Cookies, Browsing history and Temporary Internet files
> Repeat speed test.
> 
> If no improvement do the following.
> If using a wifi connection, disconnect from your wifi network and turn your computer completely off, leave it off.
> 
> DO NOT UNPLUG the modem/router...
> 
> Turn the Modem/Router around, somewhere on the back (varies depending on mfg) there will be a recessed, reset button. Use a toothpick or other non metallic device to hold that button in for a full 45 seconds. Release the button and give that modem/router a full 10 minutes to fully reset.
> 
> Turn computer on, make a new connection to your wifi network.
> Run Speed test at least twice...first results may not show a difference.
> 
> If you are still running slow, call tech support and ask that a "provisioning signal" be sent. This will update the firmware in the modem/router. Make sure your computer is disconnected from the wifi network and turned off while this is being done.
> 
> check your latest bill to see exactly what you are paying for...10mbps download, 50, 100, 250? What are you paying for and what are you getting. Remember though, wifi speed is 1/2 (download) when using a wifi connection.


But I'm happy with the speed of my computer. I don't get a bill, paid through AMEX. I went to the the website and I'm paying for

Up to 20mbps/1mbps + 5 e-mails ( don't use) and 2 GB storage.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

maryann1701 said:


> Rocky you are too much, but love having you helping others its very gracious of you. Thank you.


Most of this stuff is pretty easy, takes longer to explain it than actually do it. You pay for electricity to come into your home and expect that all of your appliances and lights will be provided with enough electricity to do what they are intended to do. When it comes to the internet, we often settle for less than we are paying for.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> But I'm happy with the speed of my computer.


That's all that really counts and that you are getting what you are paying for.


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> I don't believe there was an edit. Just saying.....hMMMMMMM


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That's all that really counts and that you are getting what you are paying for.


I edited my post with what I am paying for.


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> That's what I was thinking!


I wonder if you get my drift.


----------



## Hilary4

WindingRoad said:


> I wonder if you get my drift.


A deletion?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

WindingRoad said:


> I edited my post with what I am paying for.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Mercygirl76 said:


> :thumbup: I agree with you on this one, Rocky as well as with Amy. I will also add that I have seen the term "Lice" knitting with respect to Norwegian colorwork. I have also seen that stitch in my fair isle books referenced as paeries. To me, a better term would be simply "stranded colorwork."


I'm sure that part of the confusion comes from terminology that has been translated from other languages too. Doesn't really matter what terminology is used or if one is an expert, in terminology, or not. The only way I see much of a difference is...do you want a hat with one sheep or many, knitted into it?


----------



## cah

Hilary4 said:


> A deletion?


That was my guess.


----------



## WindingRoad

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The location doesn't matter, it's not an indication of how well or poorly the speed of your connection is. Check it again in a hour and the location will change or even 10 minutes.


No it said my location is 100 miles from my home.


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> I don't believe there was an edit. Just saying.....hMMMMMMM


Mag did edit --- I saw and read it before the edit happened but not quick enough to snap it myself.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Mag did edit --- I saw and read it before the edit happened but not quick enough to snap it myself.


I don't think so. See if the post is in her list.....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> I edited my post with what I am paying for.


Then you're good. Monitor it from time to time. I hardwire my computer and am paying for 100 down and 12up...average 120 down and 12 - 13 up.


----------



## Hilary4

WindingRoad said:


> I don't think so. See if the post is in her list.....


She must have been *really proud* of her nasty comment!!


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> I don't think so. See if the post is in her list.....


That is not how it works --- that is not how any of this works. :? 
You know better. Only the final is in the listings. That's why all the snaps ................ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.Sleeping are we?
Mag did edit --- *I saw and read it before the edit happened* but not quick enough to snap it myself.

ETA: I stand corrected.


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> That was my guess.


Oh yeah, big time. No sign of it except for Rocky's quote.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

galaxycraft said:


> That is not how it works --- that is not how any of this works. :?
> You know better.


Yup, it's gone, not even edited, just gone. Except where I quoted it.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> That is not how it works --- that is not how any of this works. :?
> You know better. Only the final is in the listings. That's why all the snaps ................ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.Sleeping are we?


The post to JJ is not in Maggie's list. It is gone.


----------



## galaxycraft

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Yup, it's gone, not even edited, just gone. Except where I quoted it.


Okay gottacha all. :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Okay gottacha all. :thumbup:


I wonder how that happened. <<<VBG>>>


----------



## Patian

Amy, your hat is cute and the knitting looks great - but I question why you (and presumably the rest of your family) would venture out on a ski slope wearing only a knit hat! Around here - and I'm including all of the Western ski slopes - helmets are mostly required and I wouldn't dream of setting a ski on the snow without one.


----------



## Suo

Precious!


----------



## cindye6556

Patian said:


> Amy, your hat is cute and the knitting looks great - but I question why you (and presumably the rest of your family) would venture out on a ski slope wearing only a knit hat! Around here - and I'm including all of the Western ski slopes - helmets are mostly required and I wouldn't dream of setting a ski on the snow without one.


Or while pregnant.


----------



## BBatten17

AmyKnits said:


> I agree..... Imagine how I feel having to constantly UNWATCH my own topics and have them go to the attic so the nasties can have them all to themselves!
> 
> I'm UNWATCHING with you.... Enough insults for me!"


You may want to talk to your buddy Maggie20736 about being nasty. Her last post was disgusting and totally uncalled for:

"maggie20736 wrote:
How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!"


----------



## cindye6556

BBatten17 said:


> You may want to talk to your buddy Maggie20736 about being nasty. Her last post was disgusting and totally uncalled for:
> 
> "maggie20736 wrote:
> How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!"


Denial of post will be happening big time.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Hilary4 said:


> She must have been *really proud* of her nasty comment!!


She always is, go back and see what she said when I quoted her.


----------



## Susan Marie

Lovely hat!


----------



## WindingRoad

patty marie said:


> I am confused about posting pictures. I see that Marylou12 started a post on 1/14/16 at 6:57 with a very lovely Baa-ble Hat. If someone has knit this hat and wants to post their picture of it should they post it under Marylou12's posting?
> 
> I'm confused as to why AmyKnits started a new posting on the same topic on the same day. Is this what we are supposed to do? Thank you.


Not really. One-ups-man-ship. Bigger fish story. et al.


----------



## maggie20736

cindye6556 said:


> Denial of post will be happening big time.


Oh, that was my post, I take full credit. Someone reported it to Admin and that's who removed it.


----------



## WindingRoad

maggie20736 said:


> Oh, that was my post, I take full credit. Someone reported it to Admin and that's who removed it.


Imagine that????


----------



## Hilary4

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> She always is, go back and see what she said when I quoted her.


Yes, I noticed that on my way through!


----------



## Hilary4

WindingRoad said:


> Imagine that????


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> The post to JJ is not in Maggie's list. It is gone.


*That* piece of work was in response to something _I_ posted on this topic?

Since it's truly gone, that means Admin deleted it, presumably at the behest of maggie20736 herself. Would that indicate an uncomfortable twinge of conscience? Strange. I hadn't credited her with a functioning conscience; I'll have to revise my thinking.

For what it's worth, my cat wouldn't abide sharing his crunchies with any rodent.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

patty marie said:


> I am confused about posting pictures. I see that Marylou12 started a post on 1/14/16 at 6:57 with a very lovely Baa-ble Hat. If someone has knit this hat and wants to post their picture of it should they post it under Marylou12's posting?
> 
> I'm confused as to why AmyKnits started a new posting on the same topic on the same day. Is this what we are supposed to do? Thank you.


You would be better off to pose that question to her (AmyKnits), only she can tell you.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> *That* piece of work was in response to something _I_ posted on this topic?
> 
> Since it's truly gone, that means Admin deleted it, presumably at the behest of maggie20736 herself. Would that indicate an uncomfortable twinge of conscience? Strange. I hadn't credited her with a functioning conscience; I'll have to revise my thinking.
> 
> For what it's worth, my cat wouldn't abide sharing his crunchies with any rodent.


According to her it was due to the fact that someone reported it. See below.

"Oh, that was my post, I take full credit. Someone reported it to Admin and that's who removed it."


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> *That* piece of work was in response to something _I_ posted on this topic?
> 
> Since it's truly gone, that means Admin deleted it, presumably at the behest of maggie20736 herself. Would that indicate an uncomfortable twinge of conscience? Strange. I hadn't credited her with a functioning conscience; I'll have to revise my thinking.
> 
> For what it's worth, my cat wouldn't abide sharing his crunchies with any rodent.


Yes about putting raisins in your oatmeal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> OK, what speed tier are you paying for? Wifi speed is 1/2 the speed of hardwire (Ethernet) connection. So let's say you are paying for a 15mbps speed tier, WIFI speed would be 7.5mbps Download (tops). If you are paying for 150 mbps, wifi speed speed would top out at 75mbps, Download.
> 
> With the upload speed you got on the speed test, that tells me that you should be getting a much higher download speed. That upload speed is more indicative of a speed that should be at least 75mbps on hardwire and around 30 - 35 mbps on wifi.
> 
> *Speed will be impacted by the number and type of devices connected (even if they are not being used, believe it or not), plus a host of other things that I will list here
> :arrow: surrounding electronics
> :arrow:the modem/router being surrounded by metal or at floor level
> :arrowroximity of cordless phones
> :arrow: object that hold water, like fish tanks and hot water heaters.
> :arrow: Construction material in your home (particularly metal)
> :arrow: "Crowding" by other wifi networks
> :arrow: Microwaves...will explain this. This doesn't just apply to your microwave oven. Microwaves are used for communication devices such as those used by delivery companies, RC devices (toy cars, planes etc.) and devices used by meter readers.*
> 
> Have I confused you enough? Call your internet service provider...I'm betting that you are not getting the speed you are paying for based on the upload speed you posted.
> 
> OK I'm a total geek!


I LOVE total geeks!!

So, were I to run a 50 to 60' wire between the phone company's router in our son's apartment on the second floor of this century-old, steel-reinforced building and one of the computers in our place on the first floor, everything would work more smoothly/quickly??

No fish or water tanks, but our floor's heating is by cast-iron, hot-water radiators. Upstair's heating is electric baseboard units.

Devices! You're right about the multitude of them! I can't control our son or our tenant (next door to him on the second floor), but I'm forever turning off the Wi-Fi on my darling's cell phone and my tablet. My darling likes to keep his two desktops turned on or in 'sleep' mode; I'm guessing that I should convince him to turn them off. I don't remember how to see just how many 'devices' are on the network at any given time; I had that on my defunct laptop. I remember being surprised at how many were on it! And we've just added a couple of things for TV; one Roku (which has _no_ on/off switch!) and one nameless one (_with_ on/off switch).

Seriously, there are times I wish to return to only radio and broadcast TV. I could live with only a half-dozen channels, I really could!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Well according to this it's just around the corner...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383497-1.html


 Yes. Some farsighted farmers are beginning to acquire land further north to plant sugar maples.


----------



## ReRe

:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Yes about putting raisins in your oatmeal.


In that case, my answer would be


----------



## Jessica-Jean

patty marie said:


> I am confused about posting pictures. I see that Marylou12 started a post on 1/14/16 at 6:57 with a very lovely Baa-ble Hat. If someone has knit this hat and wants to post their picture of it should they post it under Marylou12's posting?
> 
> I'm confused as to why AmyKnits started a new posting on the same topic on the same day. Is this what we are supposed to do? Thank you.


Why? There is no rule instructing to check to see if there's already a similarly named topic before beginning your own. It would be impossible to enforce anyway. Two people not in live communication each create a new topic at approximately the same time. It happens more often than you imagine. I don't think it's a case of one-upmanship, but that's just me.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

A 50' - 60' Ethernet cable probably isn't going to improve the performance. You'll lose speed over the length of that cable, will it be as much as you maybe losing now? That I cannot say. The longest Ethernet cord I would suggest to a customer is about 6' in length.

You'd probably be better off to invest in a wifi extender that will extend the range of the signal being broadcast. Though you should check with your provider to find out which of the many available will work best with your modem/router.

Turning off devices doesn't really help, bandwith is being assigned even if they are not in use and are turned off. Better to disconnect from the wifi network all together. It only takes what a click or two to reconnect?

In order to see how many devices are connected to your network you need to sign into the administrator tool of your modem/router. This will be a string of numbers that you type into your address bar, then sign into the administrator log in. Normally the user name and password are "default" settings with the user name being: admin and the password is password. Don't worry it's secure and you should not change these.

How to access your modem/router will involve finding out the address that your provider uses...for instance, Comcast accounts that use rental modem/routers the address is 10.0.0.1 If you do not use a rental modem/router, then you will have to call the mfg. to get that address. Of course if you use another ISP you will have to call them to find out the address or you may be able to look that up on the providers website under the help option.

The streaming devices, such as the Roku will pull the most bandwith..generally 30mbps is needed to keep video streaming without buffering (how the heck do I remember all this crap?). So even if your Roku is connected to your "network", even though you are not using it, the network is assigning it about 30mbps...that's 30mbps that you cannot use for other devices. The problem is, disconnecting a Roku, Firestick or Chromecast and reconnecting (from and to your network) is a pain in the rear.

As long as your radiators and or hot water heater is not between the modem/router and the device being used, there won't be a problem.

I got a call one day from a frantic woman and the lower level techs couldn't figure out what was wrong. She rearranged some furniture and other items in her living room but did not touch her modem/router, though she could no longer get a wifi signal in her dining room. There was a sort of "half wall" between her living room and dining room. Finally I asked her if she had a large fishtank, she did indeed and had placed it on that half wall...successfully blocking the wifi signal from the dining room! Wifi signals cannot travel through water and signals do not go around items in the pathway.

Inquire about a wifi extender, though do your homework and don't purchase one unless you can speak directly to a knowledgeable salesperson. Purchasing them on line or somewhere like WalMart/Target can result in your not getting one that is strong enough. NetGear makes some good ones that are reliable.

good luck!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why? There is no rule instructing to check to see if there's already a similarly named topic before beginning your own. It would be impossible to enforce anyway. Two people not in live communication each create a new topic at approximately the same time. It happens more often than you imagine. I don't think it's a case of one-upmanship, but that's just me.


It may or may not be. When I post, I really don't check to see if someone else has posted the same thing.

This pattern is popular and I've seen two other topics that had member photos of it, in addition to these two.

Again, I won't answer for someone else. Two topics about the same hat though they look very different.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> A 50' - 60' Ethernet cable probably isn't going to improve the performance. You'll lose speed over the length of that cable, will it be as much as you maybe losing now? That I cannot say. The longest Ethernet cord I would suggest to a customer is about 6' in length.
> 
> You'd probably be better off to invest in a wifi extender that will extend the range of the signal being broadcast. Though you should check with your provider to find out which of the many available will work best with your modem/router.
> 
> Turning off devices doesn't really help, bandwith is being assigned even if they are not in use and are turned off. Better to disconnect from the wifi network all together. It only takes what a click or two to reconnect?
> 
> In order to see how many devices are connected to your network you need to sign into the administrator tool of your modem/router. This will be a string of numbers that you type into your address bar, then sign into the administrator log in. Normally the user name and password are "default" settings with the user name being: admin and the password is password. Don't worry it's secure and you should not change these.
> 
> How to access your modem/router will involve finding out the address that your provider uses...for instance, Comcast accounts that use rental modem/routers the address is 10.0.0.1 If you do not use a rental modem/router, then you will have to call the mfg. to get that address. Of course if you use another ISP you will have to call them to find out the address or you may be able to look that up on the providers website under the help option.
> 
> The streaming devices, such as the Roku will pull the most bandwith..generally 30mbps is needed to keep video streaming without buffering (how the heck do I remember all this crap?). So even if your Roku is connected to your "network", even though you are not using it, the network is assigning it about 30mbps...that's 30mbps that you cannot use for other devices. The problem is, disconnecting a Roku, Firestick or Chromecast and reconnecting (from and to your network) is a pain in the rear.
> 
> As long as your radiators and or hot water heater is not between the modem/router and the device being used, there won't be a problem.
> 
> I got a call one day from a frantic woman and the lower level techs couldn't figure out what was wrong. She rearranged some furniture and other items in her living room but did not touch her modem/router, though she could no longer get a wifi signal in her dining room. There was a sort of "half wall" between her living room and dining room. Finally I asked her if she had a large fishtank, she did indeed and had placed it on that half wall...successfully blocking the wifi signal from the dining room! Wifi signals cannot travel through water and signals do not go around items in the pathway.
> 
> Inquire about a wifi extender, though do your homework and don't purchase one unless you can speak directly to a knowledgeable salesperson. Purchasing them on line or somewhere like WalMart/Target can result in your not getting one that is strong enough. NetGear makes some good ones that are reliable.
> 
> good luck!


Funny you should mention a Wi-Fi extender! The machines for the TV wouldn't work until we got one. Costco had only one in the store, so I got it, and it works beautifully ... on this floor where most of our 'devices' are located. I checked in the wool-room in the cellar where my super-slow Asus notebook lives; it gets the signal from the 3rd floor router strongly, and doesn't even 'see' the extender as a possibility! That discovery prompts me to ask: does the Wi-Fi signal travel well out the second-floor window and back through another window in the basement? There are two steel-reinforced floors between router and notebook, so I'm assuming it's _not_ coming that way.

So, 'shut-down' isn't enough. I have to disconnect from the network? Fine by me, but Himself ... I'll have to try _again_ to teach him how to do that. I'd best outlive him; he'll be lost with even the easiest of 'devices'.  
Our son _should_ be our resident geek, but ... we're better off not arguing with him, and every time we say boo, he begins arguing and lecturing us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ... Two topics about the same hat though they look very different.


For what it's worth, there's a third topic begun on the same day about the same pattern, though the title differs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382937-1.html

Popular pattern here and on Ravelry.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Funny you should mention a Wi-Fi extender! The machines for the TV wouldn't work until we got one. Costco had only one in the store, so I got it, and it works beautifully ... on this floor where most of our 'devices' are located. I checked in the wool-room in the cellar where my super-slow Asus notebook lives; it gets the signal from the 3rd floor router strongly, and doesn't even 'see' the extender as a possibility! That discovery prompts me to ask: does the Wi-Fi signal travel well out the second-floor window and back through another window in the basement? There are two steel-reinforced floors between router and notebook, so I'm assuming it's _not_ coming that way.
> 
> So, 'shut-down' isn't enough. I have to disconnect from the network? Fine by me, but Himself ... I'll have to try _again_ to teach him how to do that. I'd best outlive him; he'll be lost with even the easiest of 'devices'.
> Our son _should_ be our resident geek, but ... we're better off not arguing with him, and every time we say boo, he begins arguing and lecturing us.


I assure you the wifi signal isn't traveling out one window and back in another. Wifi signal travels better in a downward path. The steel reinforcing isn't like a solid boilerplate though. Steel wall studs are more problematic actually.

Your Asus doesn't need to "see" the extender, not all devices will see the extender but the Asus benefits from the extender. Extenders used to be called "repeaters" and in essence they are nothing more than an electronic megaphone of sorts. The extender "throws" the signal further. A "megaphone" throws the cheerleaders voice further.

Wifi doesn't travel near as far as microwaves but microwaves scare the hell out of people.


----------



## cah

Jessica-Jean said:


> In that case, my answer would be ...


hahahaha!!


----------



## cindye6556

maggie20736 said:


> Oh, that was my post, I take full credit. Someone reported it to Admin and that's who removed it.


Care to repeat it in case anybody missed it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ... *Wifi signal travels better in a downward path*The steel reinforcing isn't like a solid boilerplate though. Steel wall studs are more problematic actually.
> 
> Your Asus doesn't need to "see" the extender, not all devices will see the extender but the Asus benefits from the extender. Extenders used to be called "repeaters" and in essence they are nothing more than an electronic megaphone of sorts. The extender "throws" the signal further. A "megaphone" throws the cheerleaders voice further.
> 
> Wifi doesn't travel near as far as microwaves but microwaves scare the hell out of people.


So, if the router were in the basement, its signal wouldn't be as strong on the third floor as it is now with the positions reversed? Weird!! Gravity has an effect upon ... radio waves? microwaves? What part of the 'wave' spectrum does Wi-Fi occupy?

It was only thinks to repeaters that the original (wire) telephone network was possible. I remember watching documentaries - black-and-white, of course - about the building of A.T.&T.'s Long Lines ... years before I became one of their overseas operators. Yesterday's miracles of communications! Elimination of operator handled long-distance phoning! Direct dialling! Area codes!! My career began while many intercontinental phone calls were still over undersea cable and others were still by radio only. Then there was a communications satellite, and more, and today ... I'm sure there's some organization that keeps track of all of the bits and pieces orbiting us and enabling today's fantastic technologies/devices/communications; I just don't know its name.


----------



## GardenGirl

I didn't see that one before it was deleted, but I agree: Maggie, that was inappropriate.


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That was particularly uncalled for.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, if the router were in the basement, its signal wouldn't be as strong on the third floor as it is now with the positions reversed? Weird!! Gravity has an effect upon ... radio waves? microwaves? What part of the 'wave' spectrum does Wi-Fi occupy?
> 
> It was only thinks to repeaters that the original (wire) telephone network was possible. I remember watching documentaries - black-and-white, of course - about the building of A.T.&T.'s Long Lines ... years before I became one of their overseas operators. Yesterday's miracles of communications! Elimination of operator handled long-distance phoning! Direct dialling! Area codes!! My career began while many intercontinental phone calls were still over undersea cable and others were still by radio only. Then there was a communications satellite, and more, and today ... I'm sure there's some organization that keeps track of all of the bits and pieces orbiting us and enabling today's fantastic technologies/devices/communications; I just don't know its name.


Correct, if the modem were in the basement you'd not receive as good of a signal. I want to scream every time a customer tells me that their modem/router was installed in the basement.

Wifi is really the same as radio waves...GHz, or 1 billion cycles per second. So a 2.4 Ghz, signal travels at 2.4 billion cycles per second while a 5 Ghz signal travels at 5 billion cycles per second.

Microwave: an electromagnetic wave with a length in the range 0.0010.3 m, shorter than that of a standard radio wave but longer than infrared radiation. Microwaves are used in radar, in communications, and for heating in microwave ovens in addition to other industrial purposes.

Microwaves will interfere with wifi but wifi will not interfere with microwaves. Yet both travel similarly. Shorten the wave, it becomes more dangerous. Radar guns are a prime example. Cops used to sit at the side of the road waiting for a speeding car to come along. It was easier to slip the head of the gun between the cops legs, as the cop waited for the next car to come along.....until the testicular cancer rate skyrocketed in Highway Patrol Officers!

I'm not sure anyone is keeping track of all of this!
edited


----------



## rujam

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Correct, if the modem were in the basement you'd not receive as good of a signal. I want to scream every time a customer tells me that their modem/router was installed in the basement.
> 
> Wifi is really the same as radio waves...GHz, or 1 billion cycles per second. So a 2.4 Ghz, signal travels at 2.4 billion cycles per second while a 5 Ghz signal travels at 5 billion cycles per second.
> 
> Microwave: an electromagnetic wave with a length in the range 0.0010.3 m, shorter than that of a standard radio wave but longer than infrared radiation. Microwaves are used in radar, in communications, and for heating in microwave ovens in addition to other industrial purposes.
> 
> Microwaves will interfere with wifi but wifi will not interfere with microwaves. Yet both travel similarly. Shorten the wave, it becomes more dangerous. Radar guns are a prime example. Cops used to sit at the side of the road waiting for a speeding car to come along. It was easier to slip the head of the gun between the cops legs, as the cop waiting for the next car to come along.....until the testicular cancer rate skyrocketed in Highway Patrol Officers!


How on earth did a thread about a hat get on to microwaves etc.? It's beyond me.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

rujam said:


> How on earth did a thread about a hat get on to microwaves etc.? It's beyond me.


Scope creep. The scope of conversation has crept beyond the original topic.


----------



## Artbarn

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> OK, what speed tier are you paying for? Wifi speed is 1/2 the speed of hardwire (Ethernet) connection. So let's say you are paying for a 15mbps speed tier, WIFI speed would be 7.5mbps Download (tops). If you are paying for 150 mbps, wifi speed speed would top out at 75mbps, Download.
> 
> With the upload speed you got on the speed test, that tells me that you should be getting a much higher download speed. That upload speed is more indicative of a speed that should be at least 75mbps on hardwire and around 30 - 35 mbps on wifi.
> 
> Speed will be impacted by the number and type of devices connected (even if they are not being used, believe it or not), plus a host of other things that I will list here
> surrounding electronics
> the modem/router being surrounded by metal or at floor level
> proximity of cordless phones
> object that hold water, like fish tanks and hot water heaters.
> Construction material in your home (particularly metal)
> "Crowding" by other wifi networks
> Microwaves...will explain this. This doesn't just apply to your microwave oven. Microwaves are used for communication devices such as those used by delivery companies, RC devices (toy cars, planes etc.) and devices used by meter readers.
> 
> Have I confused you enough? Call your internet service provider...I'm betting that you are not getting the speed you are paying for based on the upload speed you posted.
> 
> OK I'm a total geek!


Thanks. We do have a lot of devices, but I'll check with Comcast.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Artbarn said:


> Thanks. We do have a lot of devices, but I'll check with Comcast.


That's partially what you're paying for, technical support.


----------



## Artbarn

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That's partially what you're paying for, technical support.


You know, I never think of it that way, but you're right. And the more that customers call for tech support, we're helping to give the techs more job security!


----------



## Montana Gramma

cindye6556 said:


> Can you go any lower?


,maggie 20736, I cannot find the original post and do not jump back on me because I will not fight on line, but if you said that about rats and a filthy house, you need, IMHO, to apologize, it was totally uncalled for and mean spirited.


----------



## cindye6556

Montana Gramma said:


> ,maggie 20736, I cannot find the original post and do not jump back on me because I will not fight on line, but if you said that about rats and a filthy house, you need, IMHO, to apologize, it was totally uncalled for and mean spirited.


She did, she won't.

ETA: It was deleted by Admin after being reported, so you won't see the original message, just where it was quoted.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Montana Gramma said:


> ,maggie 20736, I cannot find the original post and do not jump back on me because I will not fight on line, but if you said that about rats and a filthy house, you need, IMHO, to apologize, it was totally uncalled for and mean spirited.


I should have read further before I clicked or else it went fast, but now that you admit it, I am sorry for your anger at the world or whatever, why else would a person say such a thing on a hat thread or anywhere else. No one I bet, even someone you are defending, albeit in a weird way, MHO, would condone that behavior. Are we in the attic yet, I never know?!?


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> I should have read further before I clicked or else it went fast, but now that you admit it, I am sorry for your anger at the world or whatever, why else would a person say such a thing on a hat thread or anywhere else. No one I bet, even someone you are defending, albeit in a weird way, MHO, would condone that behavior. Are we in the attic yet, I never know?!?


Look up we are still in pictures.


----------



## ute4kp

maggie20736 said:


> The Biddie gang follow Amyknits every post on KP, looking for a way to harass her. These ladies spend all day (and some half the night) on KP. They claim they are not obsessed with AK, but they spend hours and hours of time jeering at her trying to get her to argue with them. Amyknits won't respond to their constant jabs at her and that is driving them crazy. Now this post will drive them crazy and they will attack me. Cyberbullying on a knitting forum, can't get much more exciting than that!


I'm reading/enjoying this topic until I read your message.


----------



## Montana Gramma

cindye6556 said:


> She did, she won't.


More's the pity.


----------



## cindye6556

Montana Gramma said:


> I should have read further before I clicked or else it went fast, but now that you admit it, I am sorry for your anger at the world or whatever, why else would a person say such a thing on a hat thread or anywhere else. No one I bet, even someone you are defending, albeit in a weird way, MHO, would condone that behavior. Are we in the attic yet, I never know?!?


Page 13 of this thread you'll find a copy of what she wrote. 
This is one of Amy's defenders. She recently told someone else "f$&k you", only she wasn't as polite about as I am.


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Look up we are still in pictures.


Thanks, I think I am too dense sometimes to be on this forum!!lol!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Montana Gramma said:


> ,maggie 20736, I cannot find the original post and do not jump back on me because I will not fight on line, but if you said that about rats and a filthy house, you need, IMHO, to apologize, it was totally uncalled for and mean spirited.


She admitted it, took "credit" for it even, an apology is not going to happen as she's still justifying the comment. It's just the way she is and her excuse is, "I never said I was an angel". She made this horrible comment because someone mentioned putting raisins in their oatmeal!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> She admitted it, took "credit" for it even, an apology is not going to happen as she's still justifying the comment. It's just the way she is and her excuse is, "I never said I was an angel". She made this horrible comment because someone mentioned putting raisins in their oatmeal!


I guess I did not read that other post, I am trying to not spend so much time reading and more time quilting and knitting. I would have learned to use the report button on that one.
When I ventured into KP it was and still is the first forum I have been on. I do not like cattiness and put downs to anyone, regardless of whom is mad at whom and I have defended some comments years ago about nasty to one another and downright splaying of feelings but it did not seem to generate any heartfelt responses of kindness or apologies on either side so I just read most of the time and try to stay away from conflict.
I do not know if they are doing private PMs etc. to keep it riled up or not , so without a true picture of background I have tried to let it be.
But I can slap back harder than anyones first slap to me so best I be a good girl, keep my hands and sayings to myself and be an example to my Gkids. JMO, everyone lives their own life according to what they think is the best for them, I may disagree and form an opinion but do not have to respond to filthy language or character slamming. So much easier on my conscience.
That said , if it were a face to face, hearing the tone of conversation I would have plenty to say. And the softer my voice, the deadlier the response. After this posting, I have a feeling I had better go practice my soft voice.


----------



## chrisjac

rujam said:


> How on earth did a thread about a hat get on to microwaves etc.? It's beyond me.


I stopped reading it when it changed. Simple.


----------



## ute4kp

maggie20736 wrote:
How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That was particularly uncalled for.


I missed that comment. Who writes stuff like that about rat droppings?!


----------



## Artbarn

ute4kp said:


> maggie20736 wrote:
> How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!
> 
> I missed that comment. Who writes stuff like that about rat droppings?!


The same ugly person who accuses nice people of being drunks.


----------



## cindye6556

Artbarn said:


> The same ugly person who accuses nice people of being drunks.


The same person that says F☆☆k you to other members.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cindye6556 said:


> The same person that says F☆☆k you to other members.


The resident, "I never said I was an angel". Understatement of the century.


----------



## ute4kp

rujam said:


> How on earth did a thread about a hat get on to microwaves etc.? It's beyond me.


Many topics do the same.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

ute4kp said:


> Many topics do the same.


Couple of us got sidetracked. *sorry*


----------



## ute4kp

Thanks for your tech answers.


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Couple of us got sidetracked. *sorry*


Don't apologize, they don't have to read if they don't want to.


----------



## ute4kp

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Couple of us got sidetracked. *sorry*


It's good and full of info.


----------



## books

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I didn't see anyone claim to be an "expert", though many with experience and success. Personally I admire and respect that experience and success, self described expert or not.
> 
> Though what defines an "expert"? Publishing? Experience? Success? A friend of mine is probably in the realm of experts when it comes to both spinning and knitting, though she doesn't describe herself as such.


That's an interesting thought, Rocky. Is there a "master knitter" title, or degree? How is it earned?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

books said:


> That's an interesting thought, Rocky. Is there a "master knitter" title, or degree? How is it earned?


There is, and you 'earn' it by **paying*, knitting, mailing what you've knit, letting others judge and critique it, re-knitting if demanded, and repeat from* as needed. http://tkga.site-ym.com/store/ListProducts.aspx?catid=188087

I'd just as soon not enrich the postal systems of the US and Canada. If I lived within driving distance of their home base, I'd do it. Since I don't, I won't.


----------



## cindye6556

books said:


> That's an interesting thought, Rocky. Is there a "master knitter" title, or degree? How is it earned?


Here ya go....
http://www.tkga.com/?page=HandKnittingProgram


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Correct, if the modem were in the basement you'd not receive as good of a signal. I want to scream every time a customer tells me that their modem/router was installed in the basement.
> 
> Wifi is really the same as radio waves...GHz, or 1 billion cycles per second. So a 2.4 Ghz, signal travels at 2.4 billion cycles per second while a 5 Ghz signal travels at 5 billion cycles per second.
> 
> Microwave: an electromagnetic wave with a length in the range 0.0010.3 m, shorter than that of a standard radio wave but longer than infrared radiation. Microwaves are used in radar, in communications, and for heating in microwave ovens in addition to other industrial purposes.
> 
> Microwaves will interfere with wifi but wifi will not interfere with microwaves. Yet both travel similarly. Shorten the wave, it becomes more dangerous. Radar guns are a prime example. Cops used to sit at the side of the road waiting for a speeding car to come along. It was easier to slip the head of the gun between the cops legs, as the cop waited for the next car to come along.....until the testicular cancer rate skyrocketed in Highway Patrol Officers!
> 
> I'm not sure anyone is keeping track of all of this!
> edited


THANK YOU. I will probably not remember it all, especially not the numbers, but I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions so thoroughly.

I remember the news reports about those radar guns.  Someone messed up!

So, I guess _some_ portions of the radio spectrum are better at going up than others, or we wouldn't be able to communicate with satellites. Now, I'm glad the damned modem is upstairs. I don't recall ever hearing or reading that it's better higher up than in the basement. Thanks for the information. That last nugget _will_ remain remembered!

Thank too for the term 'scope creep'. I'll try to remember it too.


----------



## books

cindye6556 said:


> Here ya go....
> http://www.tkga.com/?page=HandKnittingProgram


No thanks, just got me thinking. A friend of mine claimed to major in tie dyeing in college, so got to wondering about fiber arts in college level. Don't want to intrude on anyone's thread. I'll go back to my corner now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

books said:


> No thanks, just got me thinking. A friend of mine claimed to major in tie dyeing in college, so got to wondering about fiber arts in college level. Don't want to intrude on anyone's thread. I'll go back to my corner now.


There _are_ fiber arts programs at some colleges. I knew a student who was in one here. It covers far more than yarny stuff, so I wasn't at all interested.


----------



## momforthree

maggie20736 wrote:
How about some rat turds in your oatmeal? You probably have some of them laying around in your filthy house!
...................
Maggie, that was nasty, nasty to the maximum! How can you talk like this to somebody? No matter who may be...

How do you know her house is filthy? You don't! Other people could say about you the same thing, would you be happy?

Just for your information, You have here a smart, educated, well accomplished woman!

The only way you can repair the wrong you did, is to apologize to her, here in public, where you insulted her.


----------



## Nelly 58

Lovely hat Amy. You do seem to be a very good speed knitter. I couldn't make that in a week what with every thing else I've got on. 
How about making a video of yourself knitting and then I can pick up some tips


----------



## gr8knitwit2

No need to apologise - it's just like any conversation amongst a group of people.


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Couple of us got sidetracked. *sorry*


----------



## LizR

gr8knitwit2 said:


> No need to apologise - it's just like any conversation amongst a group of people.


 A very good morning to you gr8. Going off at a tangent is not a bad thing. In this case it was very informative.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... Hi there LizR!! Much more so than someone whingeing about nothing! 


LizR said:


> A very good morning to you gr8. Going off at a tangent is not a bad thing. In this case it was very informative.


----------



## trish2222

Good morning chums - my mum seems to be in Godspell or am I reading wrong :XD:


----------



## books

Good Morning everybody.... the hat was nice, but the reason for the topic was meaningless (I don't know the names of the different colorwork techniques, but here's my hat) Silly.


----------



## LizR

trish2222 said:


> Good morning chums - my mum seems to be in Godspell or am I reading wrong :XD:


Hi Trish. Godspell the musical?


----------



## LizR

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... Hi there LizR!! Much more so than someone whingeing about nothing!


Very true.


----------



## LizR

books said:


> Good Morning everybody.... the hat was nice, but the reason for the topic was meaningless (I don't know the names of the different colorwork techniques, but here's my hat) Silly.


Hi books. Are you off for the weekend?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... it was a load of Baaaaaa-lony!!!!


trish2222 said:


> Good morning chums - my mum seems to be in Godspell or am I reading wrong :XD:


  :XD:


----------



## trish2222

LizR said:


> Hi Trish. Godspell the musical?


My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me

_"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_

I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....

Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:

I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


----------



## trish2222

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... it was a load of Baaaaaa-lony!!!!
> :XD:


I know but I just had to respond to the gibberish!


----------



## LizR

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


I read your 'godspel' post too quickly and missed the spelling. Thank you for posting the link. I was in awe when I first saw your pictures. Your mum was an amazing knitter and her charts are wonderful. Imagine trying to watch tv or being in a conversation and trying to keep track of all those colors. It's mind boggling to me. :shock: Yes, expert would be the correct description.


----------



## books

LizR said:


> Hi books. Are you off for the weekend?


Yes, ma'am. Got a new computer and am finding my way around it. Have a haircut planned (am so shaggy, I can't see) and am planning a Goodwill run and Starbucks sit and knit later. Plus laundry and general house cleaning (have to get rid of those pesky rat droppings)


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Now that is an expert!! 


LizR said:


> I read your 'godspel' post too quickly and missed the spelling. Thank you for posting the link. I was in awe when I first saw your pictures. Your mum was an amazing knitter and her charts are wonderful. Imagine trying to watch tv or being in a conversation and trying to keep track of all those colors. It's mind boggling to me. :shock: Yes, expert would be the correct description.


 :thumbup:


----------



## books

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


Wow, wow, wow. Never in my life could I do anything like that. It's a real treasure. Shame Mums aren't respected by the OP. Neither are grandmothers.


----------



## LizR

books said:


> Yes, ma'am. Got a new computer and am finding my way around it. Have a haircut planned (am so shaggy, I can't see) and am planning a Goodwill run and Starbucks sit and knit later. Plus laundry and general house cleaning (have to get rid of those pesky rat droppings)


Congrats on the new computer. I am muddling my way around a new laptop too. It is very different from my old one which I am using right now. Thank heavens both DD and DS are both computer literate. Sounds like you have a fun day ahead.

Have a great weekend and watch out for those rats. :lol:


----------



## books

LizR said:


> Congrats on the new computer. I am muddling my way around a new laptop too. It is very different from my old one which I am using right now. Thank heavens both DD and DS are both computer literate. Sounds like you have a fun day ahead.
> 
> Have a great weekend and watch out for those rats. :lol:


Loki makes a good guard cat.... maybe we should employ him in the attic. He would work for peanut butter and chin scritches!


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


Someone here could only wish to attempt something so beautiful. They would fail.


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> Someone here could only wish to attempt something so beautiful. They would fail.


I have seen mockery of the work of Trish's mum, and her mother. If the mocker visited the Shetland Museum they may well change their mind. That would require interest in the value of, and respect for, beautiful inventive knitting. As the original baa-ble hat was created for Shetland Week, I'm surprised at that disregard shown for the work of Trish's mother, but the eager desire to reproduce the baa-ble.


----------



## Katsch

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


She sure was Trish! Her work is beautiful and true classics are never out of style IMHO.


----------



## Artbarn

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


Your mum did amazing work, Trish. Clearly she is an expert!


----------



## misellen

cah said:


> I have some dried cranberries. I think those will work too. Seriously, I'm going to make oatmeal for dinner. I love having breakfast for dinner.


And dinner for breakfast. The other day I had meatloaf and mashed potatoes for breakfast.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> And dinner for breakfast. The other day I had meatloaf and mashed potatoes for breakfast.


Good morning misellen. How are you today? Cold pizza is always good for breakfast reminds me of when I was kid. LOL


----------



## misellen

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Couple of us got sidetracked. *sorry*


That is just the nature of conversations. It's what keeps this forum interesting IMO.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Good morning misellen. How are you today? Cold pizza is always good for breakfast reminds me of when I was kid. LOL


Morning Windy. Pizza yes, cold no LOL I love pizza at any time of day or night but it has to be hot.


----------



## chrisjac

misellen said:


> Morning Windy. Pizza yes, cold no LOL I love pizza at any time of day or night but it has to be hot.


You must be sitting next to me. Found a loaf of French bread last night, made pizza. Enjoying my coffee with a piece this morning.


----------



## misellen

chrisjac said:


> You must be sitting next to me. Found a loaf of French bread last night, made pizza. Enjoying my coffee with a piece this morning.


And your not sharing? Shame on you. Sniffle


----------



## cindye6556

misellen said:


> And your not sharing? Shame on you. Sniffle


Hey, you can go have a Cuban coffee and toast. You're not that far from Ybor.


----------



## misellen

cindye6556 said:


> Hey, you can go have a Cuban coffee and toast. You're not that far from Ybor.


So true, so true and I have more than my share of those delights. I used to work midnight shift and would head for Ybor for breakfast when I got off.

Edit: Cuban Cheese Toast and Cuban coffee YUM


----------



## cindye6556

misellen said:


> So true, so true and I have more than my share of those delights. I used to work midnight shift and would head for Ybor for breakfast when I got off.
> 
> Edit: Cuban Cheese Toast and Cuban coffee YUM


While there you can pick up Cuban sandwiches, Spanish bean soup, and flan. Supper all done. Silver Ring here I come. (I wish!)


----------



## chrisjac

misellen said:


> And your not sharing? Shame on you. Sniffle


Of course I am. Plenty left over.


----------



## ompuff

misellen said:


> So true, so true and I have more than my share of those delights. I used to work midnight shift and would head for Ybor for breakfast when I got off.
> 
> Edit: Cuban Cheese Toast and Cuban coffee YUM


Now you have me drooling down my chin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cindye6556

ompuff said:


> Now you have me drooling down my chin :lol: :lol: :lol:


Next to grits and eggs, this Tampa gal's favorite breakfast.


----------



## misellen

cindye6556 said:


> While there you can pick up Cuban sandwiches, Spanish bean soup, and flan. Supper all done. Silver Ring here I come. (I wish!)


Cuban sandwich would have to be 'pressed', Spanish bean soup to go so I can bring it home with me, and I would need at least two servings of flan (why do they make those servings so small?).

LOL truth is, I don't have to go to Ybor for any of those, their available all over the Tampa Bay area. Provided your willing to forgo the Ybor 'atmosphere'.


----------



## WindingRoad

cindye6556 said:


> While there you can pick up Cuban sandwiches, Spanish bean soup, and flan. Supper all done. Silver Ring here I come. (I wish!)


Stop already I haven't had my oatmeal yet. eeeeekkkk. I have 4 glorious days off to have oatmeal every one of them..LOL


----------



## cindye6556

misellen said:


> Cuban sandwich would have to be 'pressed', Spanish bean soup to go so I can bring it home with me, and I would need at least two servings of flan (why do they make those servings so small?).
> 
> LOL truth is, I don't have to go to Ybor for any of those, their available all over the Tampa Bay area. Provided your willing to forgo the Ybor 'atmosphere'.


So true. There used to be a little Cuban cafe in Temple Terrace, and was surprised when I was last home it was still there.

I've often wondered the same thing. Make it big enough for me to at least know I had some.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Stop already I haven't had my oatmeal yet. eeeeekkkk. I have 4 glorious days off to have oatmeal every one of them..LOL


Do you ever eat oatmeal with butter, salt and pepper instead of syrup?


----------



## Bobglory

books said:


> Good Morning everybody.... the hat was nice, but the reason for the topic was meaningless (I don't know the names of the different colorwork techniques, but here's my hat) Silly.


Especially when she has argued with others over her self proclaimed expertise on the subject.


----------



## Bobglory

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... it was a load of Baaaaaa-lony!!!!
> :XD:


And baaaaaaaat guano.


----------



## galaxycraft

Bobglory said:


> Especially when she has argued with others over her self proclaimed expertise on the subject.


Yup :roll: 
1) All hats are made the same size --- Patterns Do Not come in different sizes.
2) All hats the same style and interchangable.

So much mis-imformation coming from it's keyboard.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> Do you ever eat oatmeal with butter, salt and pepper instead of syrup?


NO... LOL Sorry didn't mean to YELL at you. LOL


----------



## misellen

cindye6556 said:


> So true. There used to be a little Cuban cafe in Temple Terrace, and was surprised when I was last home it was still there.
> 
> I've often wondered the same thing. Make it big enough for me to at least know I had some.


Cuban food is popular, you rarely see a Cuban restaurant close. Same with Thai food for that matter.


----------



## cindye6556

Bobglory said:


> Especially when she has argued with others over her self proclaimed expertise on the subject.


Hey, we all have to have some level of expertise in something. Her's just happens to be in spreading bat guano.


----------



## WindingRoad

cindye6556 said:


> Hey, we all have to have some level of expertise in something. Her's just happens to be in spreading bat guano.


And in that category she is an expert. KWIM


----------



## cindye6556

misellen said:


> Cuban food is popular, you rarely see a Cuban restaurant close. Same with Thai food for that matter.


There's a bar in town that has a sign up "Now serving Cuban sandwiches!" I stopped in to get one, and I asked did the have the bread flown in from Tampa...well no, we use soft Italian. Strike one. What do you make it with meat wise? Grilled chicken breast, and salami, with a slice of Provolone cheese. Strike two. Do you press it? No, best served cold. Strike 3. I was out of there. I didn't even attempt to explain that no way in hades was that a Cuban.


----------



## momforthree

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


Trish, I went to see your Mom's work( the link you provided), and I left you a message over there, but I post it here too, because I want to make sure you see it.

"Trish, I am speechless! From now on, when I talk about ART in knitting, my reference will be your Mom's work.
Now, I see the perfection of the Fair Isle!
I tip my hat!"

Thank you so much for bringing me sunshine in this cloudy morning, with your Mom's work.


----------



## Bobglory

trish2222 said:


> My mind is boggling. It was said in a reference to me
> 
> _"Not to mention the way "Mom" taught some being their own personal godspel"_
> 
> I think that's a very strange muddled way of saying that when my mum taught me how to recognise and knit Fair Isle I took it as gospel. Indeed I did and I call her "Mum" for future reference....
> 
> Maybe my mum was mistaken all those years that she knitted nothing but Fair Isle. :lol:
> 
> I'm not one to post my own pictures in someone else's thread so here's a link to some of my mum's knitting and she was an expert by the way albeit without a diploma or degree.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355813-1.html


Trish, those are stunning.


----------



## momforthree

Katsch said:


> She sure was Trish! Her work is beautiful and true classics are never out of style IMHO.


That's right! There are things will keep their value as long as the day and night will alternate!


----------



## Bobglory

Lostie said:


> I have seen mockery of the work of Trish's mum, and her mother. If the mocker visited the Shetland Museum they may well change their mind. That would require interest in the value of, and respect for, beautiful inventive knitting. As the original baa-ble hat was created for Shetland Week, I'm surprised at that disregard shown for the work of Trish's mother, but the eager desire to reproduce the baa-ble.


Lostie, not to change the subject, but I saw your post on connecting the Addi's.

I have the same problem with my hands. I use a fat rubber band, put one end over the metal connector at the end of the cords, the other over the base of the tip near the join, insert the tip, push and twist. As long as I have my rubber band, connect/disconnect isn't an issue. Give it a try.


----------



## ompuff

cindye6556 said:


> There's a bar in town that has a sign up "Now serving Cuban sandwiches!" I stopped in to get one, and I asked did the have the bread flown in from Tampa...well no, we use soft Italian. Strike one. What do you make it with meat wise? Grilled chicken breast, and salami, with a slice of Provolone cheese. Strike two. Do you press it? No, best served cold. Strike 3. I was out of there. I didn't even attempt to explain that no way in hades was that a Cuban.


There are many so-called Cuban sandwiches sold all over the country; those who know the real thing don't buy/eat them. If I can't have the real thing I don't want it. Another favorite for me is the stuffed potatoes-not fond of crab meat which some prefer.

Now I need to find a way to visit Ybor- SOON :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree

WindingRoad said:


> Good morning misellen. How are you today? Cold pizza is always good for breakfast reminds me of when I was kid. LOL


Winding, hot or cold, Pizza is yummmm! You right! I warm up mine by wrapping it in paper towel and microwaving it for 30 seconds.


----------



## cindye6556

ompuff said:


> There are many so-called Cuban sandwiches sold all over the country; those who know the real thing don't buy/eat them. If I can't have the real thing I don't want it. Another favorite for me is the stuffed potatoes-not fond of crab meat which some prefer.
> 
> Now I need to find a way to visit Ybor- SOON :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Accept no substitutions.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> NO... LOL Sorry didn't mean to YELL at you. LOL


LOL but the yelled NO and YUK were my reactions when I first heard of eating oatmeal that way. Then I tried it and have been eating it like that ever since. I like it both ways depending on my taste buds mood at the time.


----------



## misellen

cindye6556 said:


> There's a bar in town that has a sign up "Now serving Cuban sandwiches!" I stopped in to get one, and I asked did the have the bread flown in from Tampa...well no, we use soft Italian. Strike one. What do you make it with meat wise? Grilled chicken breast, and salami, with a slice of Provolone cheese. Strike two. Do you press it? No, best served cold. Strike 3. I was out of there. I didn't even attempt to explain that no way in hades was that a Cuban.


They should be sued for misrepresentation LOL Obviously they don't know what a Cuban sandwich is.


----------



## trish2222

Thanks everyone for the appreciation of my mum's expertise. I'm proud of her talent.


----------



## chrisjac

getting hungry again


----------



## Katsch

annacovasa said:


> That's right! There are things will keep their value as long as the day and night will alternate!


Correct the "all over patterned sweaters" as stated by Amy are the true classics and will always be fashionable. They will have minor changes as all fashion does but will always be classic and stylish. 
There have been some very accomplished knitters on KP who have knit such a sweater and posted for all to enjoy.


----------



## misellen

ompuff said:


> There are many so-called Cuban sandwiches sold all over the country; those who know the real thing don't buy/eat them. If I can't have the real thing I don't want it. Another favorite for me is the stuffed potatoes-not fond of crab meat which some prefer.
> 
> Now I need to find a way to visit Ybor- SOON :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Now you've done it, I have to go get a stuffed potato (aka potato ball) for my lunch. But I am lucky, my local Publix deli makes really good stuffed potatoes.


----------



## misellen

Hmmm the conversation seems to have strayed from the original topic again LOLOLOL


----------



## trish2222

Katsch said:


> Correct the "all over patterned sweaters" as stated by Amy are the true classics and will always be fashionable. They will have minor changes as all fashion does but will always be classic and stylish.
> There have been some very accomplished knitters on KP who have knit such a sweater and posted for all to enjoy.


 :thumbup: I'm seeing lots in the knitting magazines just now.


----------



## trish2222

misellen said:


> Hmmm the conversation seems to have strayed from the original topic again LOLOLOL


Somebody will come on with a wagging finger!


----------



## cindye6556

misellen said:


> Now you've done it, I have to go get a stuffed potato (aka potato ball) for my lunch. But I am lucky, my local Publix deli makes really good stuffed potatoes.


Out of all the things I miss from home besides the food is Publix.


----------



## books

it's just like having a conversation in real life with a group of women. The subjects go all over the place. That's what so great about KP.


----------



## cindye6556

trish2222 said:


> Somebody will come on with a wagging finger!


Well rat turds. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cindye6556

books said:


> it's just like having a conversation in real life with a group of women. The subjects go all over the place. That's what so great about KP.


I think if a thread stayed on topic the whole way through I'd probably fall over.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> LOL but the yelled NO and YUK were my reactions when I first heard of eating oatmeal that way. Then I tried it and have been eating it like that ever since. I like it both ways depending on my taste buds mood at the time.


I don't eat pepper...


----------



## chrisjac

cindye6556 said:


> I think if a thread stayed on topic the whole way through I'd probably fall over.


Nope, the poor little hat.. I wonder how it's doing on the slopes?


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Nope, the poor little hat.. I wonder how it's doing on the slopes?


Must have taken the lap top. Someone is logged on right now.


----------



## chrisjac

WindingRoad said:


> Must have taken the lap top. Someone is logged on right now.


That's quite an accomplishment, going downhill.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> That's quite an accomplishment, going downhill.


and knitting too :wink:


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> and knitting too :wink:


Wowza!


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> Wowza!


Hope she stays on the east coast for her ski adventures. We have enough problems here between the roads and avalanches.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Bobglory said:


> And baaaaaaaat guano.


Hahaha! :XD:


----------



## Bobglory

cindye6556 said:


> Well rat turds. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Wiping my screen .... again.


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> Nope, the poor little hat.. I wonder how it's doing on the slopes?


Not to mention the lil bambino ........ Tuck and roll little one .... tuck and roll.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> That's quite an accomplishment, going downhill.


If anyone can do it..........


----------



## galaxycraft

Bobglory said:


> Not to mention the lil bambino ........ Tuck and roll little one .... tuck and roll.


:XD:


----------



## Lostie

Bobglory said:


> Lostie, not to change the subject, but I saw your post on connecting the Addi's.
> 
> I have the same problem with my hands. I use a fat rubber band, put one end over the metal connector at the end of the cords, the other over the base of the tip near the join, insert the tip, push and twist. As long as I have my rubber band, connect/disconnect isn't an issue. Give it a try.


Going to give that a good go. They are such beauties that I really need to conquer it. Thank you!


----------



## cindye6556

Lostie said:


> Going to give that a good go. They are such beauties that I really need to conquer it. Thank you!


They also sell little needle gripper disks in the quilting notions section. I have a couple in my needle case. Rubber bands seem to vanish around this house.


----------



## momforthree

Katsch said:


> Correct the "all over patterned sweaters" as stated by Amy are the true classics and will always be fashionable. They will have minor changes as all fashion does but will always be classic and stylish.
> There have been some very accomplished knitters on KP who have knit such a sweater and posted for all to enjoy.


Absolutely! Classics won't be swept away by temporary fashion. Temporary fashion will bring minor changes, but classic is classic! Always valuable!
I saw some beautiful sweaters posted on KP, and I admired them very much.


----------



## Lostie

cindye6556 said:


> They also sell little needle gripper disks in the quilting notions section. I have a couple in my needle case. Rubber bands seem to vanish around this house.


The postmen round here use rubber bands to keep the letters together for each house. No shortage! I keep them and offer them back, but the posties run away squealing. They are very naughty


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> The postmen round here use rubber bands to keep the letters together for each house. No shortage! I keep them and offer them back, but the posties run away squealing. They are very naughty


Ours leave them lying on the road. You see them all over the place. Dangerous for the kitties so I pick them up and get rid of them. It's Scotland so nobody thinks twice about anybody picking something up and taking it home :lol:


----------



## LizR

cindye6556 said:


> Well rat turds. :XD: :XD: :XD:


No worries books cleaned them all up and put Loki on guard duty.


----------



## WindingRoad

maggie20736 said:


> Yes I did tell someone to f off! I did not ask the Admin to delete my rat turd remark, one of your gang went whining to Admin and he/she removed the post. Then one or two of you reposted my remark! You all need to communicate a little better. Hilarious. Oh you are not supposed to say rat turds unless you are in "The Attic", that is what my admonishment PM from Admin stated. Seems that you all think you can stalk, harass anybody you want to on KP, then you go whining to Admin. Do you all even take the time to shower before you get on KP? I have this mental image of a bunch of hags in wrinkled pajamas, with unbrushed hair and teeth, with bags under their eyes (because they stay up late on KP) furiously typing, defending their stalking and trash talk on a knitting forum! Hahahahah!


We are biddies try to get it correct. So you don't like it that someone tattled on you. Too f'ing bad. It wasn't the rat turds BTW is was calling someone's house filthy. It's none of your business. As it's none of your business if we stay up all nite, shower or brush our teeth. In case you haven't figured it out yet. YOU ain't running this show. Get over yourself.


----------



## cindye6556

maggie20736 said:


> Yes I did tell someone to f off! I did not ask the Admin to delete my rat turd remark, one of your gang went whining to Admin and he/she removed the post. Then one or two of you reposted my remark! You all need to communicate a little better. Hilarious. Oh you are not supposed to say rat turds unless you are in "The Attic", that is what my admonishment PM from Admin stated. Seems that you all think you can stalk, harass anybody you want to on KP, then you go whining to Admin. Do you all even take the time to shower before you get on KP? I have this mental image of a bunch of hags in wrinkled pajamas, with unbrushed hair and teeth, with bags under their eyes (because they stay up late on KP) furiously typing, defending their stalking and trash talk on a knitting forum! Hahahahah!


Nothing better to do today mags? Since you seem to love wallowing in the guano so much why not come over and help me muck out the chicken coops, the cow stalls, the pig pin, then unload the 2 tons of hay, and 1500 pounds of feed. Oh never mind, it's already been done.


----------



## WindingRoad

cindye6556 said:


> Nothing better to do today mags? Since you seem to love wallowing in the guano so much why not come over and help me muck out the chicken coops, the cow stalls, the pig pin, then unload the 2 tons of hay, and 1500 pounds of feed. Oh never mind, it's already been done.


And you still stayed up all night here. LOL Some people just can't get multitasking


----------



## Montana Gramma

trish2222 said:


> Thanks everyone for the appreciation of my mum's expertise. I'm proud of her talent.


I was so impressed!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

maggie20736 said:


> Yes I did tell someone to f off! I did not ask the Admin to delete my rat turd remark, one of your gang went whining to Admin and he/she removed the post. Then one or two of you reposted my remark! You all need to communicate a little better. Hilarious. Oh you are not supposed to say rat turds unless you are in "The Attic", that is what my admonishment PM from Admin stated. Seems that you all think you can stalk, harass anybody you want to on KP, then you go whining to Admin. Do you all even take the time to shower before you get on KP? I have this mental image of a bunch of hags in wrinkled pajamas, with unbrushed hair and teeth, with bags under their eyes (because they stay up late on KP) furiously typing, defending their stalking and trash talk on a knitting forum! Hahahahah!


I reposted your remark before it was removed, yes I reported it. The "report issue" option is there for a reason, it's not labeled as "whining". Any member can use that option if they feel the issue should be reported. Perhaps you should take this issue up with admin to express your concerns regarding this option.


----------



## bane

maggie20736 said:


> Yes I did tell someone to f off! I did not ask the Admin to delete my rat turd remark, one of your gang went whining to Admin and he/she removed the post. Then one or two of you reposted my remark! You all need to communicate a little better. Hilarious. Oh you are not supposed to say rat turds unless you are in "The Attic", that is what my admonishment PM from Admin stated. Seems that you all think you can stalk, harass anybody you want to on KP, then you go whining to Admin. Do you all even take the time to shower before you get on KP? I have this mental image of a bunch of hags in wrinkled pajamas, with unbrushed hair and teeth, with bags under their eyes (because they stay up late on KP) furiously typing, defending their stalking and trash talk on a knitting forum! Hahahahah!


I've been reading this thread from the sidelines. I wasn't going to comment, but, I'm a EB, and I'm really very annoyed about your description of us / me !!! I can assure you I keep myself very clean and tidy. I am not a hag with dirty clothes or dirty personal hygiene !!! How dare you suggest all this. I do not stalk or trash anyone here either. You are using the Internet to hide behind. Do you speak to people you know like this ? I might have bags under my eyes, but that's due to insomnia, ill health and nothing else. I really have taken umbrage with you and the things you have said. 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻
Edited to add, I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and try to see the good in others. You are making me rethink this. 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... she's just another saddo needing attention!



Newbie61 said:


> I've been reading this thread from the sidelines. I wasn't going to comment, but, I'm a EB, and I'm really very annoyed about your description of us / me !!! I can assure you I keep myself very clean and tidy. I am not a hag with dirty clothes or dirty personal hygiene !!! How dare you suggest all this. I do not stalk or trash anyone here either. You are using the Internet to hide behind. Do you speak to people you know like this ? I might have bags under my eyes, but that's due to insomnia, ill health and nothing else. I really have taken umbrage with you and the things you have said. 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Montana Gramma

maggie20736 said:


> Yes I did tell someone to f off! I did not ask the Admin to delete my rat turd remark, one of your gang went whining to Admin and he/she removed the post. Then one or two of you reposted my remark! You all need to communicate a little better. Hilarious. Oh you are not supposed to say rat turds unless you are in "The Attic", that is what my admonishment PM from Admin stated. Seems that you all think you can stalk, harass anybody you want to on KP, then you go whining to Admin. Do you all even take the time to shower before you get on KP? I have this mental image of a bunch of hags in wrinkled pajamas, with unbrushed hair and teeth, with bags under their eyes (because they stay up late on KP) furiously typing, defending their stalking and trash talk on a knitting forum! Hahahahah!


It is not the word Maggie, it is the insult to someone you do not even know. But I see you do not plan to apologize just yet, guess if you have anything worthwhile to offer on here no one will know because they will avoid you like the plague. Too bad, but your avatar is going to be easy to skip. I will admire the flowers and bypass you. Just know that if you tell me to f-off, I don't listen to people that swear in anonymity. Cowardice 101.


----------



## bane

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... she's just another saddo needing attention!
> 
> :thumbdown:


Re maggie20736 post.
I'm really angry that she has accused us the way she did. I'm also upset, and I don't mind admitting it. I have a fairly thick skin ( needed it with the things that have happened to me and my family over the last few years ) but this has needled me !!! 😡😡
She seemed to think her post was funny !!! Well I don't find it or her amusing 👎🏻


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Newbie61 said:


> I've been reading this thread from the sidelines. I wasn't going to comment, but, I'm a EB, and I'm really very annoyed about your description of us / me !!! I can assure you I keep myself very clean and tidy. I am not a hag with dirty clothes or dirty personal hygiene !!! How dare you suggest all this. I do not stalk or trash anyone here either. You are using the Internet to hide behind. Do you speak to people you know like this ? I might have bags under my eyes, but that's due to insomnia, ill health and nothing else. I really have taken umbrage with you and the things you have said. 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


Her filthy mouth and snide comments remind me of very immature, young people, who want to appear "grown up" by throwing out either vulgar language or statements purely for the "shock value". I'll give her credit though she did leave out the tweenage insult, "you're fat and ugly". Hiding behind a computer seems to be quite the pastime doesn't it?

It's a waste of time to point out her rudeness, she doesn't get it and never will.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, for every nasty name call there are hundreds of us who know it is she who is nasty. 



Newbie61 said:


> Re maggie20736 post.
> I'm really angry that she has accused us the way she did. I'm also upset, and I don't mind admitting it. I have a fairly thick skin ( needed it with the things that have happened to me and my family over the last few years ) but this has needled me !!! 😡😡
> She seemed to think her post was funny !!! Well I don't find it or her amusing 👎🏻


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Newbie61 said:


> Re maggie20736 post.
> I'm really angry that she has accused us the way she did. I'm also upset, and I don't mind admitting it. I have a fairly thick skin ( needed it with the things that have happened to me and my family over the last few years ) but this has needled me !!! 😡😡
> She seemed to think her post was funny !!! Well I don't find it or her amusing 👎🏻


Just use the "report issue" option when you see any member exhibiting this type of behavior. That's what it's there for.


----------



## bane

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Just use the "report issue" option when you see any member exhibiting this type of behavior. That's what it's there for.


I have just done that. Thank you for reminding me. 👍


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Newbie61 said:


> I have just done that. Thank you for reminding me. 👍


No worries. I sometimes forget that it's there also. It would not be there if it wasn't meant to be used.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

books said:


> Loki makes a good guard cat.... maybe we should employ him in the attic. He would work for *peanut butter* and chin scritches!


Your cat eats peanut butter??? What! He thinks he's part squirrel?? Now, of course, I'll try it and see if mine likes it too. Never occurred to me that a feline might like a nut or its butter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

misellen said:


> Do you ever eat oatmeal with butter, salt and pepper instead of syrup?


I've heard it _can_ be eaten that way, but - since I already _have_ the syrup - why would I?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your cat eats peanut butter??? What! He thinks he's part squirrel?? Now, of course, I'll try it and see if mine likes it too. Never occurred to me that a feline might like a nut or its butter.


I spoke to a former coworker a few days ago. She and her husband were sitting on the sofa having a beer and munching on some Wasabi Peas. One of the peas landed on the floor and their cat Tommy thought it would make for an interesting munchie. Said cat ran around the living room yowling his head off for several minutes.


----------



## cindye6556

WindingRoad said:


> And you still stayed up all night here. LOL Some people just can't get multitasking


Yep, no sleep for this chick. I spent the night stalking YKW.


----------



## bane

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I spoke to a former coworker a few days ago. She and her husband were sitting on the sofa having a beer and munching on some Wasabi Peas. One of the peas landed on the floor and their cat Tommy thought it would make for an interesting munchie. Said cat ran around the living room yowling his head off for several minutes.


Lol. My dil cat used to like curry and Doritos 😏


----------



## chrisjac

cindye6556 said:


> Yep, no sleep for this chick. I spent the night stalking YKW.


And how did that go for you?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cindye6556 said:


> They also sell little needle gripper disks in the quilting notions section. I have a couple in my needle case. Rubber bands seem to vanish around this house.


Unfortunately, over time all the rubber thingies dry out. Not so the colourful silicone bracelets; those - intact or cut into smaller bits - are what I keep with my interchangeables, near where I need to open screw-top containers, etc. I also have one clipped to my backpack, just in case I need to open something away from home.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I spoke to a former coworker a few days ago. She and her husband were sitting on the sofa having a beer and munching on some Wasabi Peas. One of the peas landed on the floor and their cat Tommy thought it would make for an interesting munchie. Said cat ran around the living room yowling his head off for several minutes.


Thanks for sending me into a laughing-to-tears fit! Poor kitty!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Nelly 58 said:


> Lovely hat Amy. You do seem to be a very good speed knitter. I couldn't make that in a week what with every thing else I've got on.
> How about making a video of yourself knitting and then I can pick up some tips


AmyKnits YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo1wHbBiKxcZ7LeAD7kx7uA/videos


----------



## maggie20736

WindingRoad said:


> We are biddies try to get it correct. So you don't like it that someone tattled on you. Too f'ing bad. It wasn't the rat turds BTW is was calling someone's house filthy. It's none of your business. As it's none of your business if we stay up all nite, shower or brush our teeth. In case you haven't figured it out yet. YOU ain't running this show. Get over yourself.


I could care less that someone tattled. Hahaha, You ain't running this show, I believe that job belongs to the Admin!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... then why whinge??


maggie20736 said:


> I could care less that someone tattled. Hahaha, You ain't running this show, I believe that job belongs to the Admin!


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> And how did that go for you?


So so. But enough Cuban coffee I'm good for at least another 10-12 hours.


----------



## maggie20736

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I reposted your remark before it was removed, yes I reported it. The "report issue" option is there for a reason, it's not labeled as "whining". Any member can use that option if they feel the issue should be reported. Perhaps you should take this issue up with admin to express your concerns regarding this option.


I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


----------



## Bobglory

Lostie said:


> Going to give that a good go. They are such beauties that I really need to conquer it. Thank you!


You are welcome.

The last time I had blood work done I asked the phlebotomist if she was going to toss the blue rubber thingy she put around my arm. She looked at me with that "I didn't peg you for a junkie" look.

I explained that it would be fantastic to use as a gripper when fastening my cords to my interchangeable tips.

I showed her my knitting, demonstrated why I wanted it and she gave it to me. I cut it into sections about 2 1/2 in long and it works great!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


You are free to use the report issue any time you feel it is necessary, just as all members are. You are also free to take up the "report issue" option with admin. I'm sure your input will be valued.


----------



## misellen

Katsch said:


> Correct the "all over patterned sweaters" as stated by Amy are the true classics and will always be fashionable. They will have minor changes as all fashion does but will always be classic and stylish.
> There have been some very accomplished knitters on KP who have knit such a sweater and posted for all to enjoy.


I am anxious for the day I have the courage to knit an all over Fair Isle sweater. For now I stick to hats and mitts etc.


----------



## misellen

cindye6556 said:


> Out of all the things I miss from home besides the food is Publix.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

cindye6556 said:


> Well rat turds. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: My new favorite expression :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> I don't eat pepper...


Well phooey on you. Just eat it with salt and butter then.


----------



## misellen

Bobglory said:


> Not to mention the lil bambino ........ Tuck and roll little one .... tuck and roll.


When will we get pictures of the baby bump?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

misellen said:


> Well phooey on you. Just eat it with salt and butter then.


Thinking back to babyhood, I remember watching my grandmother making my oatmeal - Gerber's - and there was no sugar or syrup or fruit in it. Just water, a pat of butter and a sprinkle of salt. So, yes, I have eaten oatmeal with butter and salt ... as a pre-schooler. Guess I should try it again, but minus the added salt; it's hard to avoid ingesting too much salt these days.


----------



## cah

misellen said:


> Well phooey on you. Just eat it with salt and butter then.


That's how I like it. Salt, butter, and a little cream.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

For Maggie:

Si prega di eseguire la scansione di nuovo sotto il tuo roccia.


----------



## misellen

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've heard it _can_ be eaten that way, but - since I already _have_ the syrup - why would I?


Just for a change of pace. I tried it out of curiosity and found I liked it. I still like it with syrup but sometimes I am not in the mood for the sweet stuff.


----------



## WindingRoad

maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


Knock yourself out... You seem to know what each of us have posted in the last few months. That should keep you busy for quite awhile. Could you start soon I'm kinda bored with your punk attitude.


----------



## vikicooks

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I only use wifi for the TV in my bedroom...perhaps because I know too much about it to trust or depend on it.
> 
> What most people don't realize is that when you get service from your internet service provider...that unit (modem/router) also broadcasts a public wifi hot spot, that anyone can connect to. It's not a security risk but if people in your neighborhood connect to that, it can slow down your connection. I disable that function in mine but have activated it when a neighbor lost their internet during an "outage" with their company. Most of the time I ask customers if they'd like me to disable that and explain why it can negatively impact their connection.
> 
> One woman called me hysterical, we had disabled her public wifi hot spot. She had to activate it due to a death in her family and relatives coming into town. Then she found people standing in her front yard connecting their phones to her hot spot! They had used up so much of her bandwith that she couldn't open emails. I shut it down and told her to get her garden hose and spray the mooches down.


I thought that having a password protected your wifi ?


----------



## bane

maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


Wrong. I do not ' live to fight '. I really have better things to do with my life. You don't know me, so don't presume anything !! 😡


----------



## misellen

Newbie61 said:


> Lol. My dil cat used to like curry and Doritos 😏


My avatar steals potato chips. He also likes vegetarian stew made with turnips, cabbage and carrots.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

vikicooks said:


> I thought that having a password protected your wifi ?


Just your home wifi network, not the hotspot.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Knock yourself out... You seem to know what each of us have posted in the last few months. That should keep you busy for quite awhile. Could you start soon I'm kinda bored with your punk attitude.


Wow, she took my advice and logged off! She really does speak Italian. Must have been the polite way I worded it.


----------



## bane

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thinking back to babyhood, I remember watching my grandmother making my oatmeal - Gerber's - and there was no sugar or syrup or fruit in it. Just water, a pat of butter and a sprinkle of salt. So, yes, I have eaten oatmeal with butter and salt ... as a pre-schooler. Guess I should try it again, but minus the added salt; it's hard to avoid ingesting too much salt these days.


My late dad was brought up in Northern Ireland and his mum used the aga to make porridge overnight. She only ever used water and salt. My dad made the best ever porridge for me as I was growing up.. 😀👍


----------



## WindingRoad

maggie20736 said:


> I could care less that someone tattled. Hahaha, You ain't running this show, I believe that job belongs to the Admin!


First hand knowledge?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> First hand knowledge?


Apparently so.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Haha! 


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> For Maggie:
> 
> Si prega di eseguire la scansione di nuovo sotto il tuo roccia.


----------



## misellen

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wow, she took my advice and logged off! She really does speak Italian. Must have been the polite way I worded it.


I am afraid to ask for a translation :-D


----------



## Lostie

Bobglory said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> The last time I had blood work done I asked the phlebotomist if she was going to toss the blue rubber thingy she put around my arm. She looked at me with that "I didn't peg you for a junkie" look.
> 
> I explained that it would be fantastic to use as a gripper when fastening my cords to my interchangeable tips.
> 
> I showed her my knitting, demonstrated why I wanted it and she gave it to me. I cut it into sections about 2 1/2 in long and it works great!


The rubber band just worked!


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> For Maggie:
> 
> Si prega di eseguire la scansione di nuovo sotto il tuo roccia.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:

Or she had to go to Google translate, and to the dictionary to look up thesaurus.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! 


Lostie said:


> The rubber band just worked!


----------



## bane

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wow, she took my advice and logged off! She really does speak Italian. Must have been the polite way I worded it.


I had to google this out of curiosity. 😀


----------



## cah

misellen said:


> I am afraid to ask for a translation :-D


It's clean! Go google the translation.


----------



## Artbarn

maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


Oh my. Back to projecting.

http://psychologydictionary.org/projection/


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lostie said:


> The rubber band just worked!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cah said:


> It's clean! Go google the translation.


Of course it's clean! Our Rocky doesn't stoop to the level of some others!!


----------



## Bobglory

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wow, she took my advice and logged off! She really does speak Italian. Must have been the polite way I worded it.


Well, you did say please. I thought it was worded very nicely.


----------



## Designer1234

maggie20736 said:


> Hahaha, I would think that stalking a KPer would be considered "stirring the pot". Your gang does not like anyone pointing out their Amyknit obsession! You all just can't get enough!


let it go, Maggie20736 - you are just making it worse. And you are much more nastier than anyone you blame everything on.


----------



## Katsch

cindye6556 said:


> So so. But enough Cuban coffee I'm good for at least another 10-12 hours.


My hubs loves his coffee from Nicaragua.


----------



## Katsch

misellen said:


> I am anxious for the day I have the courage to knit an all over Fair Isle sweater. For now I stick to hats and mitts etc.


I have not knit one myself but would give it a go.


----------



## BBatten17

maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


I think that's exactly what you do with us! Go ahead and report our nasty posts, that is, if you can find any. Who's stalking who here? You seem more concerned about what we are doing than anyone else. You really need to get a life.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cah said:


> It's clean! Go google the translation.


I would not have posted if it was anything but clean.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Of course it's clean! Our Rocky doesn't stoop to the level of some others!!


Thank you, very much Jessica-Jean.


----------



## knittingcanuk

trish2222 said:


> Thanks everyone for the appreciation of my mum's expertise. I'm proud of her talent.


As you should be. Her work is beautiful.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

trish2222 said:


> Thanks everyone for the appreciation of my mum's expertise. I'm proud of her talent.


I'm a tad late in complimenting your mother's talent. Beautiful and look so good on your handsome father. (no I'm NOT hitting on him)


----------



## Louette

jvallas said:


> Gosh, I'd better quit contributing. I don't go research every answer I give here, yet when I'm not 100% on the nose, I don't remember anyone ever ridiculing me.


It never stops ! I too should quit giving advice. I ve been knitting well over 50 years I'm certainly no expert! I don't want or deserve ridicule as I'm pretty sure you as well as others don't deserve.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... tell that to the member who was accused of having a filthy house.


Louette said:


> It never stops ! I too should quit giving advice. I ve been knitting well over 50 years I'm certainly no expert! I don't want or deserve ridicule as I'm pretty sure you as well as others don't deserve.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## momforthree

trish2222 said:


> Thanks everyone for the appreciation of my mum's expertise. I'm proud of her talent.


You have all the reasons to be proud of her talent. Obviously, it runs in the family...


----------



## vlesca

beautiful hats, very funny combination of colors


----------



## kponsw

maggie20736 said:


> I should start reporting all of your gang's nasty comments to Admin, wah,wah,wah. What you Biddies won't admit, is that you live for a good fight on KP! That is what gets you up in the morning, you probably go straight to KP and check on Amyknits latest comments or topics and start your stalking and PM's. Cyberbullies. How many hours a week do you all devote to AK?


Don't you have anything better to do than chase people around on the internet trying to pick fights? My goodness, how many hours a week to you devote to this? Really seems like a lot. Maybe you could take up knitting instead.


----------



## cindye6556

kponsw said:


> Don't you have anything better to do than chase people around on the internet trying to pick fights? My goodness, how many hours a week to you devote to this? Really seems like a lot. Maybe you could take up knitting instead.


Can't or doesn't see the forest for the trees. Or a case of pot calling the kettle bla k.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Well said! 


kponsw said:



> Don't you have anything better to do than chase people around on the internet trying to pick fights? My goodness, how many hours a week to you devote to this? Really seems like a lot. Maybe you could take up knitting instead.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Double post


kponsw said:


> Don't you have anything better to do than chase people around on the internet trying to pick fights? My goodness, how many hours a week to you devote to this? Really seems like a lot. Maybe you could take up knitting instead.


----------



## ebell57

AmyKnits said:


> Stranded Color Work, Scandinavian Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting, Charted Color Knitting, Color Motif Knitting, Faroese Color Knitting, Color-Coded Pattern Knitting, Lice Patterned Knitting, Damask Knitting, Swedish Knitting, Nordic Knitting, Selbu Knitting, Icelandic Knitting, Korsnas, Lopapeysa (Lopi), Lusekofte, Delsbo, Bjuraker, Nattrojer, Bohus, Korsnas, Tvaandsstickning, Halsingland Knitting, Islanders, Twined Knitting, Fisherman's Color Knitting, Color Knitting....... and many more.
> 
> All names for using multiple colors in a project.
> 
> While I appreciate the history of these styles/techniques, I realize I am no expert in identifying the differences and labeling each piece I knit accurately. I will leave the "labeling" to those who claim to be "experts" on the subject! As long as I get to do the knitting and wear my new hat out on the slopes on Saturday!😄
> 
> I knit this hat to match my ski outfit. I used some baby alpaca in my stash to knit this one. The pattern was well written (no errors) and was a quick, easy knit. I knitted it this afternoon because the sweater I knitted this week is still wet, waiting to be sewn after blocking. 🙄
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> 
> Thanks for looking!


It's very pretty, I like the colors you chose. Do you think it will be warm enough for skiing? Most people I know wear helmets when skiing, will your hat fit over a helmet? If it does , I am going to knit this hat too.


----------



## chrisjac

RubyRed said:


> It's very pretty, I like the colors you chose. Do you think it will be warm enough for skiing? Most people I know wear helmets when skiing, will your hat fit over a helmet? If it does , I am going to knit this hat too.


Good questions


----------



## momforthree

kponsw said:


> Don't you have anything better to do than chase people around on the internet trying to pick fights? My goodness, how many hours a week to you devote to this? Really seems like a lot. Maybe you could take up knitting instead.


kponsw, I asked her ( page 22) to apologize to Knitting in the Rockys, telling her that this would be the only way she could fix the wrong she did, but instead of apology, she goes ahead with attacking people. 
I was thinking that I should respond her, that I don't chase anybody, I don't have bags under my eyes, I sleep enough, and yes, I took my shower, washed my teeth, my hair is done, I am NOT in wrinkled pajamas( by the way, I sleep in ironed night gown... ) I am dressed up... 
But then responding her, it is to lower to her level...


----------



## Cyber Granny

Well said Anna, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## LizR

maryann1701 said:


> Well said Anna, you hit the nail on the head.


Hi maryann. May I be the one of the first to wish you a very happy birthday. According to google it is already January 17 in Durban. I hope you have a wonderful day.

I remembered from when you said your birthday is the same day as my one year anniversary of joining KP.


----------



## Bobglory

Lostie said:


> The rubber band just worked!


Fantastic!


----------



## Artbarn

LizR said:


> Hi maryann. May I be the one of the first to wish you a very happy birthday. According to google it is already January 17 in Durban. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> I remembered from when you said your birthday is the same day as my one year anniversary of joining KP.


Well, thanks for the heads-up, Liz.

And I will be the second to say have a wonderful, happy birthday, Maryann!


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> Well, thanks for the heads-up, Liz.
> 
> And I will be the second to say have a wonderful, happy birthday, Maryann!


Make it three! A sweet Birthday Maryann!


----------



## Bobglory

Happy Birthday Maryann!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GinnyG51

Sooo pretty...


----------



## momforthree

maryann1701 said:


> Well said Anna, you hit the nail on the head.


Thank you Maryann and Happy Birthday to you ! 
Today is my elder son's Birthday, he is 34.


----------



## chrisjac

annacovasa said:


> Thank you Maryann and Happy Birthday to you !
> Today is my elder son's Birthday, he is 34.


Happy Birthday son!


----------



## kponsw

A very happy birthday to you, Maryann!


----------



## momforthree

LizR said:


> Hi maryann. May I be the one of the first to wish you a very happy birthday. According to google it is already January 17 in Durban. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> I remembered from when you said your birthday is the same day as my one year anniversary of joining KP.


Happy joining anniversary to KP ! Hope you will find this place pleasentful!


----------



## momforthree

chrisjac said:


> Happy Birthday son!


Thank you very much Christine!


----------



## LizR

annacovasa said:


> Happy joining anniversary to KP ! Hope you will find this place pleasentful!


Thank you Anna you are always so very kind. I am very happy to be member of KP and finding such a wonderful group of like minded, compassionate women who post here regularly. It has been a year of constantly learning new things. Thank you all


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> Thank you Anna you are always so very kind. I am very happy to be member of KP and finding such a wonderful group of like minded, compassionate women who post here regularly. It has been a year of constantly learning new things. Thank you all


Nice anniversary Lizzie!


----------



## momforthree

LizR said:


> Thank you Anna you are always so very kind. I am very happy to be member of KP and finding such a wonderful group of like minded, compassionate women who post here regularly. It has been a year of constantly learning new things. Thank you all


Thank you for the nice of words of appreciation!
I am glad you are enjoying our company, and you right, here we are learning new things constantly. We have here so many knowledgeable people, ready to help all the time. They are also generous with compliments, encouragements. 
...and let's not talk about what it is not perfect here. It is a "paradise" indeed, but a knitting one...


----------



## Katsch

Happy Birthday Maryann!


----------



## Hilary4

Happy birthday Maryann!

And happy KP anniversary, Liz!


----------



## books

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your cat eats peanut butter??? What! He thinks he's part squirrel?? Now, of course, I'll try it and see if mine likes it too. Never occurred to me that a feline might like a nut or its butter.


Every morning, I have a bagel with Peanut butter. One morning, I left a napkin with a smear of PB on it. Of course, Loki found it and licked his chops for about twenty minutes. Now, he begs for PB. I don't let him have any.... he's 12 pounds already.... all muscles, but the vet said don't let him get any bigger.


----------



## ute4kp

misellen said:


> My avatar steals potato chips. He also likes vegetarian stew made with turnips, cabbage and carrots.


How cute is that!


----------



## books

It's late and I have to go to bed... otherwise, I will have bags under my eyes. Maryann... A great big Happy Birthday to you... and Liz, Happy Anniversary on KP!


----------



## LEE1313

Love the hat Amy.
Have fun skiing.


----------



## AmyKnits

LEE1313 said:


> Love the hat Amy.
> Have fun skiing.


Thanks! We had such a great time we are "taking the hat" out on the slopes again tomorrow! Staying right at our ski house this weekend!

The kids thought it was cute and it WAS toasty warm.

To those of you who asked (perhaps non-skiers?)...... We all wear helmets with some kind of hat/headwear underneath... A helmet doesn't provide warmth (not enough for me, anyways!!) ... Just protection.

Thanks for all the lovely comments!


----------



## chrisjac

Today is the 17th, isn't it? I've lost track


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> Today is the 17th, isn't it? I've lost track


Yes it is.


----------



## chrisjac

cindye6556 said:


> Yes it is.


Oh good.


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> Oh good.


What befuddled you??


----------



## chrisjac

cindye6556 said:


> What befuddled you??


Certain things that I've seen and read. I had to make sure I had the right date. Oh well.


----------



## ute4kp

Jan 9 2016 school group selfie. Holiday Valley has a lot of cross country trails and lodging.


----------



## Cyber Granny

chrisjac said:


> Today is the 17th, isn't it? I've lost track


Yes it surely is I should know as its my birthday and have received many PM's and good wishes from my many KP friends, I thank you one and all for the wishes and I will be enjoying my day sitting at home as the weather isnt too great here today, I will be crocheting a pair of bed socks and knitting a pair of fingerless mitts.

Its just a pity my day is spoiled by some people that have to fabricate stories to get themselves noticed, I just hope the minions see the light today and become EB as we do have their EB number waiting for them.

Edit; Happy KP anniversary Liz


----------



## Cyber Granny

LEE1313 said:


> Love the hat Amy.
> Have fun skiing.


How can she ski, she s supposed to be pregnant, dont you remember the thread announcing the big news, irresponsible of her to ski all be it in a new hat.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Have a good one, Maryann! Happy Birthday!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Congrats LizR on surviving one year on KP!! 


LizR said:


> Hi maryann. May I be the one of the first to wish you a very happy birthday. According to google it is already January 17 in Durban. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> I remembered from when you said your birthday is the same day as my one year anniversary of joining KP.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yes, definitely!! I used to love school trips!! 


chrisjac said:


> Today is the 17th, isn't it? I've lost track


----------



## Caxton

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks! We had such a great time we are "taking the hat" out on the slopes again tomorrow! Staying right at our ski house this weekend!
> 
> The kids thought it was cute and it WAS toasty warm.
> 
> To those of you who asked (perhaps non-skiers?)...... We all wear helmets with some kind of hat/headwear underneath... A helmet doesn't provide warmth (not enough for me, anyways!!) ... Just protection.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments!


Your hat is very nice as I stated earlier in the post.

I just cannot understand why you would constantly lie about things and create such a fantasy life. You appear to have a loving husband and family and the comforts in life so do you really need to do this ?

You complain that some people follow you around on KP and yet you seem to want them to do so by telling all of the lies and inviting people to catch you out and make you look a fool.

You should also remember that some of the people on KP really like you and enjoy seeing your work but by creating these fantasies you are lying to them too and that is beyond cruel.

I find it very sad that you would use a picture of your own daughter and her friend on a school trip to include in your fantasy...shocking behaviour from a mum. The label is clearly there on your daughters coat for all to see and I thought that you would be bright enough to spot that.

You reap what you sow Amy.


----------



## altogirl

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks! We had such a great time we are "taking the hat" out on the slopes again tomorrow! Staying right at our ski house this weekend!
> 
> The kids thought it was cute and it WAS toasty warm.
> 
> To those of you who asked (perhaps non-skiers?)...... We all wear helmets with some kind of hat/headwear underneath... A helmet doesn't provide warmth (not enough for me, anyways!!) ... Just protection.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments!


Gorgeous girls!


----------



## trish2222

Happy birthday Maryann and happy KP anniversary Liz :thumbup: 

I'll not repeat any more that's already been said on this page but instead here's my overall opinion of the intention of this topic - :roll: 

Water off a duck's back as Jessica-Jean often says...


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thanks Trish.


----------



## kathycapp

GardenGirl said:


> Your hat's technique by any other name would look as sweet!
> There is an undeniable overlap in techniques from different geographical/historical settings, so even the so-called experts do not always agree. It's not worth bleating over, that's for sure, but that's a specialty department of the Knitting Police, so you're wise to keep your head down!


Couldn't have said it better! Love the hat! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cyber Granny

altogirl said:


> Gorgeous girls!


That they may be, but for a mother to use them in a lie, unforgivable. Havnt you read the whole post, she with her new hat is supposed to be skiing, pregnant and all (another lie) now showing off the skiing weekend using and old photo, unbelievable, what she wont do for attention, all I can say is thank god I dont work with her in the lunch line,I would have resigned the next day.


----------



## LizR

maryann1701 said:


> Yes it surely is I should know as its my birthday and have received many PM's and good wishes from my many KP friends, I thank you one and all for the wishes and I will be enjoying my day sitting at home as the weather isnt too great here today, I will be crocheting a pair of bed socks and knitting a pair of fingerless mitts.
> 
> Its just a pity my day is spoiled by some people that have to fabricate stories to get themselves noticed, I just hope the minions see the light today and become EB as we do have their EB number waiting for them.
> 
> Edit; Happy KP anniversary Liz


A very good morning to you Maryann. I hope your day has been wonderful. And thank you for my anniversary wishes.


----------



## LizR

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Congrats LizR on surviving one year on KP!!


Thank you gr8. Loving all my new national and international friends here. I have trouble sleeping past 5 or 6 in the morning so I usually am on when you are all logged in.


----------



## WindingRoad

Caxton said:


> Your hat is very nice as I stated earlier in the post.
> 
> I just cannot understand why you would constantly lie about things and create such a fantasy life. You appear to have a loving husband and family and the comforts in life so do you really need to do this ?
> 
> You complain that some people follow you around on KP and yet you seem to want them to do so by telling all of the lies and inviting people to catch you out and make you look a fool.
> 
> You should also remember that some of the people on KP really like you and enjoy seeing your work but by creating these fantasies you are lying to them too and that is beyond cruel.
> 
> I find it very sad that you would use a picture of your own daughter and her friend on a school trip to include in your fantasy...shocking behaviour from a mum. The label is clearly there on your daughters coat for all to see and I thought that you would be bright enough to spot that.
> 
> You reap what you sow Amy.


Sweetie ya know I love ya but people do keep their ski tickets on their jackets and get a new one each time. Some can have 6/7 on there. I used to ski. Skiing is expensive and some people like to show off. Also, there are several zippers on a parka. Usually both pockets for hands, maybe another breast pocket and the closing zipper.

On another issue YKW never said it was she who's expecting. And she did qualify that.

Not trying to defend her but if we want the whole truth we have to make sure we keep what we been told truthful. KWIM


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

How does one go from being on KP at 5pm (eastern time) to Holiday Valley - a one hour drive from "Buffalo" and arrive in time to take a photograph while there is still sunlight?

Now that's amazing!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

WindingRoad said:


> Sweetie ya know I love ya but people do keep their ski tickets on their jackets and get a new one each time. Some can have 6/7 on there. I used to ski. Skiing is expensive and some people like to show off. Also, there are several zippers on a parka. Usually both pockets for hands, maybe another breast pocket and the closing zipper.
> 
> On another issue YKW never said it was she who's expecting. And she did qualify that.
> 
> Not trying to defend her but if we want the whole truth we have to make sure we keep what we been told truthful. KWIM


Except..the time factor I noted in my post. Daylight savings doesn't mean you can actually save daylight, after the sun has set.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

I agree with what you said WR.* if we want the whole truth we have to make sure we keep what we been told truthful.*


WindingRoad said:


> Sweetie ya know I love ya but people do keep their ski tickets on their jackets and get a new one each time. Some can have 6/7 on there. I used to ski. Skiing is expensive and some people like to show off. Also, there are several zippers on a parka. Usually both pockets for hands, maybe another breast pocket and the closing zipper.
> 
> On another issue YKW never said it was she who's expecting. And she did qualify that.
> 
> Not trying to defend her but if we want the whole truth we have to make sure we keep what we been told truthful. KWIM


----------



## fortunate1

Selfies....


----------



## cindye6556

Maryann1701

Happy,Happy Birthday! May you have a wonderful and fun filled day.

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## cindye6556

LizR

Congratulations on your 1 year anniversary! May you celebrate many more with the EBs.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

fortunate1 said:


> Selfies....


Obviously! During daylight too. What was that line from the Wizard of Oz...."pay no attention to that man behind the curtain"?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

LizR said:


> A very good morning to you Maryann. I hope your day has been wonderful. And thank you for my anniversary wishes.


For you!

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=fred+and+barney+happy+anniversary&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

edited


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> For you!
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=fred+and+barney+happy+anniversary&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


Hey, remember you have to remove the "s" for it to be a "live" link.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cindye6556 said:


> Hey, remember you have to remove the "s" for it to be a "live" link.


Thanks! I always forget that.


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Wonderful colors--fabulous design and knitting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lil rayma

maryann1701 said:


> Yes it surely is I should know as its my birthday and have received many PM's and good wishes from my many KP friends, I thank you one and all for the wishes and I will be enjoying my day sitting at home as the weather isnt too great here today, I will be crocheting a pair of bed socks and knitting a pair of fingerless mitts.
> 
> Its just a pity my day is spoiled by some people that have to fabricate stories to get themselves noticed, I just hope the minions see the light today and become EB as we do have their EB number waiting for them.
> 
> Edit; Happy KP anniversary Liz


A very happy birthday, Maryann. Hope your day is extraordinary!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, it was an uneventful day until my grandson got a gash down the shin from the surfboard keel and had to go have stitches.


----------



## chrisjac

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, it was an uneventful day until my grandson got a gash down the shin from the surfboard keel and had to go have stitches.


Dear lord, I hope he's ok. I can't tell you how many times we went in for stitches with my two jocks. They actually will brag to their friends afterwards.


----------



## Caxton

WindingRoad said:


> Sweetie ya know I love ya but people do keep their ski tickets on their jackets and get a new one each time. Some can have 6/7 on there. I used to ski. Skiing is expensive and some people like to show off. Also, there are several zippers on a parka. Usually both pockets for hands, maybe another breast pocket and the closing zipper.
> 
> On another issue YKW never said it was she who's expecting. And she did qualify that.
> 
> Not trying to defend her but if we want the whole truth we have to make sure we keep what we been told truthful. KWIM


Do you not think that Amy would have taken a selfie of herself and posted it though if she were there ?


----------



## WindingRoad

Caxton said:


> Also I have never mentioned Amy being pregnant or not ever.
> 
> Do you not think that Amy would have taken a selfie of herself and posted it though if she were there ?


With what she's done to other's pics here I don't think she's gonna post a real pic of herself.


----------



## Cyber Granny

chrisjac said:


> Dear lord, I hope he's ok. I can't tell you how many times we went in for stitches with my two jocks. They actually will brag to their friends afterwards.


He was joking that he was going to tell his new friends in NZ (they emigrate next week) that a shark bit him, but when he came to me after the hospital he says No the gash isnt big enough to be done by a shark, but dont worry the photos have been circulated to all the mates already


----------



## Patian

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks! We had such a great time we are "taking the hat" out on the slopes again tomorrow! Staying right at our ski house this weekend!
> 
> The kids thought it was cute and it WAS toasty warm.
> 
> To those of you who asked (perhaps non-skiers?)...... We all wear helmets with some kind of hat/headwear underneath... A helmet doesn't provide warmth (not enough for me, anyways!!) ... Just protection.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments!


For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


----------



## chrisjac

Patian said:


> For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


As a non-skier ( I was a scuba diver) I can ask you . A hat under the helmet is not advised? How do you keep warm under the helmet? thanks
Christine


----------



## Cyber Granny

Patian said:


> For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


Dont worry about YKW as she hasnt been skiing her daughter went on a skiing school outing last week


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Patian said:


> For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


Thank you! My helmet is the most important part of my snowboarding gear. It's not a "fashion statement" it's a vital part of safety.


----------



## mombr4

Beautiful hat.


----------



## AmyKnits

Patian said:


> For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet which is meant for protection...

As I stated.... I also wear a helmet as do all the members of my family, as you can see in the photo of my daughter with a head/face covering under her helmet as well. If you do not wear a hat under your helmet... Fine too! We have a lot of knitting police here... Not interested in them or the skiing police.

Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄

I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!! If you enjoy an argument... You shall love it here! It sounds as though you might enjoy the Attic as well! Please explain that most of us post from our phones... Not tied to a home PC or laptop! I had no idea some "computer experts" had to post while sitting at home ONLY! I thought computer "experts" knew about mobile devices.🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄.

Monitoring my every move.... Not flattering, just super creepy!

Back to UNWATCH. Enjoy your day, all! I'm sure Patian will be happy to answer any further questions... I will be out! I do not have time for hundreds of pages of discussions.... There are lots here that do! I'm sure you will find many to sit here 24/7 and scrutinize photos and add their expert opinions. Enjoy!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Patian said:


> For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


I skied for over 40 years and never wore a helmet. I don't wear one when I'm on a motorcycle either if it's not required.


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!!


Amy you might want to edit your post some. She said you shouldn't wear a hat under a helmet and I'm the one who said there could be multiple tickets attached to a jacket.


----------



## chrisjac

AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!!


This crowd wishes you well.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!!


You were on KP, nearly non stop yesterday, from early am until 5pm. Sometimes with only minutes between log off and logging back on. Were you in the lodge all day long or actually skiing?? Sunset yesterday, in the Buffalo area, was about 5:10 pm. You drove an hour and it was still sunlight...good trick. Nice selfie that your daughter took of herself and her friend. No idea when it was taken, just that YOU were not there.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac said:


> This crowd wishes you well.


Oh don't worry...she'll be back for her things. She never sends for them you know. Give it 3, 4, perhaps 12 minutes.


----------



## books

Since this topic was started for pure attention.... it really doesn't matter whether she was skiing all day, or in her closet.


----------



## galaxycraft

Edits to slam ----- :roll: Snap snap


----------



## galaxycraft

Oh another edit ---- :roll: :XD: jerk


----------



## liliacraftparty

Beautiful Pattern!


----------



## cah

books said:


> Since this topic was started for pure attention.... it really doesn't matter whether she was skiing all day, or in her closet.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft

Another being slammed just for a response.
Never learns to leave the original post alone. Needs to continuously dig and slam. Pffftttt ...


----------



## Patian

AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet which is meant for protection...
> 
> As I stated.... I also wear a helmet as do all the members of my family, as you can see in the photo of my daughter with a hat under her helmet as well. If you do not wear a hat under your helmet... Fine too! We have a lot of knitting police here... Not interested in them or the skiing police.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!! If you enjoy an argument... You shall love it here! It sounds as though you might enjoy the Attic as well! Please explain that most of us post from our phones... Not tied to a home PC or laptop!
> 
> Back to UNWATCH. Enjoy your day, all! I'm sure Patian will be happy to answer any further questions... I will be out! I do not have time for hundreds of pages of discussions.... There are lots here that do! I'm sure you will find many to sit here 24/7 and scrutinize photos and add their expert opinions. Enjoy!!


Amy, I am not here to answer for your questions - I'll leave that up to you. I noticed that you, in your original posting, indicated you were going to take the hat for an outing on the ski slopes and I pointed out that you, if you were wise, would not be skiing in a wool hat and that you should be wearing a helmet "for protection". You hastened to inform me, as well as others, that you do wear helmets and I applaud your decision.

I speak from a wealth of experience - the first time I wore a helmet I took a bad fall and landed on my back with my head snapping back against the slope. For the one and only time in my life I left the ski slope on a toboggan, having suffered a concussion. I shudder to think what might have happened had I not been wearing my helmet.

As for being warm enough, when it's extremely cold I wear a balaclava - surely you've heard of those?


----------



## books

Just for pointing out that a helmet is needed. For Safety Reasons. Wow!


----------



## galaxycraft

Had logged off --- Yet -- logged back on to edit again ---- Go get a life jerk.


AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet which is meant for protection...
> 
> As I stated.... I also wear a helmet as do all the members of my family, as you can see in the photo of my daughter with a hat under her helmet as well. If you do not wear a hat under your helmet... Fine too! We have a lot of knitting police here... Not interested in them or the skiing police.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!! If you enjoy an argument... You shall love it here! It sounds as though you might enjoy the Attic as well! Please explain that most of us post from our phones... Not tied to a home PC or laptop! I had no idea some "computer experts" had to post while sitting at home ONLY! I thought computer "experts" knew about mobile devices.🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> Back to UNWATCH. Enjoy your day, all! I'm sure Patian will be happy to answer any further questions... I will be out! I do not have time for hundreds of pages of discussions.... There are lots here that do! I'm sure you will find many to sit here 24/7 and scrutinize photos and add their expert opinions. Enjoy!!


----------



## chrisjac

books said:


> Let her make an ass of herself.... Show people her true colors. edited for lousy typing.


She keeps saying back to unwatch. What does that mean if she keeps on saying it?


----------



## galaxycraft

And yet again to log on to add--- jerk ---- You put it out there to read.


AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet which is meant for protection...
> 
> As I stated.... I also wear a helmet as do all the members of my family, as you can see in the photo of my daughter with a hat under her helmet as well. If you do not wear a hat under your helmet... Fine too! We have a lot of knitting police here... Not interested in them or the skiing police.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!! If you enjoy an argument... You shall love it here! It sounds as though you might enjoy the Attic as well! Please explain that most of us post from our phones... Not tied to a home PC or laptop! I had no idea some "computer experts" had to post while sitting at home ONLY! I thought computer "experts" knew about mobile devices.🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄.
> 
> *Monitoring my every move.... Not flattering, just super creepy!*
> 
> Back to UNWATCH. Enjoy your day, all! I'm sure Patian will be happy to answer any further questions... I will be out! I do not have time for hundreds of pages of discussions.... There are lots here that do! I'm sure you will find many to sit here 24/7 and scrutinize photos and add their expert opinions. Enjoy!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Knew the thing wouldn't last beyond 2 weeks of 'nice' --- twerp --- don't let Karma catch up to you on the slopes.


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> Knew the thing wouldn't last beyond 2 weeks of 'nice' --- twerp --- don't let Karma catch up to you on the slopes.


What do we have here , 5 edits? If that's the case, she beat her record yesterday of 3.


----------



## galaxycraft

HAH! Hour is up -- no more editing allowed.


----------



## galaxycraft

12:30 pm it's time --- hurry up and get on the slopes --- not much daylight left.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... Good advice - she will not like you for pointing this out to her. In fact, you'll probably end up being a target.



Patian said:


> Amy, your hat is cute and the knitting looks great - but I question why you (and presumably the rest of your family) would venture out on a ski slope wearing only a knit hat! Around here - and I'm including all of the Western ski slopes - helmets are mostly required and I wouldn't dream of setting a ski on the snow without one.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Totally unnecessary - the KP member was only giving health and safety advice. You're so touchy - or should that be 'highly strung'? ... very highly, IMO!



AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet which is meant for protection...
> 
> As I stated.... I also wear a helmet as do all the members of my family, as you can see in the photo of my daughter with a head/face covering under her helmet as well. If you do not wear a hat under your helmet... Fine too! We have a lot of knitting police here... Not interested in them or the skiing police.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!! If you enjoy an argument... You shall love it here! It sounds as though you might enjoy the Attic as well! Please explain that most of us post from our phones... Not tied to a home PC or laptop! I had no idea some "computer experts" had to post while sitting at home ONLY! I thought computer "experts" knew about mobile devices.🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄.
> 
> Monitoring my every move.... Not flattering, just super creepy!
> 
> Back to UNWATCH. Enjoy your day, all! I'm sure Patian will be happy to answer any further questions... I will be out! I do not have time for hundreds of pages of discussions.... There are lots here that do! I'm sure you will find many to sit here 24/7 and scrutinize photos and add their expert opinions. Enjoy!!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> 12:30 pm it's time --- hurry up and get on the slopes --- not much daylight left.


You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.


----------



## John's old lady

galaxycraft said:


> You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.


Well, it seems as though she is-logged on again at least. What exactly does UNWATCH mean to her. Any ideas? :shock:


----------



## galaxycraft

John's old lady said:


> Well, it seems as though she is-logged on again at least. What exactly does UNWATCH mean to her. Any ideas? :shock:


Like ususal --- watches and then pounces for blood. Pffttt the pathetic little creature. Creates then cries. Boo Hoooo............


----------



## chrisjac

John's old lady said:


> Well, it seems as though she is-logged on again at least. What exactly does UNWATCH mean to her. Any ideas? :shock:


That's been my question since the last page.


----------



## John's old lady

galaxycraft said:


> Like ususal --- watches and then pounces for blood. Pffttt the pathetic little creature. Creates then cries. Boo Hoooo............


Ha-ha. I don't think she can get blood from any of 'us biddies'-our skin to too tough. ;-)


----------



## Cindy S

AmyKnits said:


> Great! A skier! Then you can explain to all the others why we often have multiple passes on our jackets (season passes for different resorts/school ski team/day passes) and how you keep your head warm under your helmet which is meant for protection...
> 
> As I stated.... I also wear a helmet as do all the members of my family, as you can see in the photo of my daughter with a head/face covering under her helmet as well. If you do not wear a hat under your helmet... Fine too! We have a lot of knitting police here... Not interested in them or the skiing police.
> 
> Please explain that most often we will take a photo during the day and perhaps share AFTER we are finished skiing and not actually while ON the hill! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
> 
> I am off! Enjoy! Best of luck to you with "this" crowd!! If you enjoy an argument... You shall love it here! It sounds as though you might enjoy the Attic as well! Please explain that most of us post from our phones... Not tied to a home PC or laptop! I had no idea some "computer experts" had to post while sitting at home ONLY! I thought computer "experts" knew about mobile devices.🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄.
> 
> Monitoring my every move.... Not flattering, just super creepy!
> 
> Back to UNWATCH. Enjoy your day, all! I'm sure Patian will be happy to answer any further questions... I will be out! I do not have time for hundreds of pages of discussions.... There are lots here that do! I'm sure you will find many to sit here 24/7 and scrutinize photos and add their expert opinions. Enjoy!!


 :shock: :shock: Snark much?

edit to add definition for snark:

[snahrk] Slang.

Spell Syllables

verb (used without object)

1.

to be critical in a rude or sarcastic way: 
to snark about the neighbors.

noun

2.

rude or sarcastic criticism.


----------



## Patian

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... Good advice - she will not like you for pointing this out to her. In fact, you'll probably end up being a target.


Oh well, she can hand out advice, but taking it - not so much.


----------



## Cindy S

Patian said:


> Oh well, she can hand out advice, but taking it - not so much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

Amy..I personally have decided..I could give a rat's a$$ that you're a liar.. loser..mental case! 

After your nasty post on disgos topic yesterday..you have proven what a despicable creature you are! YOU turned the topic he was referring to, into a free for all! Everyone thought it was kind and in sincerity, until you reared your poisonous spit! Then no one thought it was anything but a joke on his part?!

Yesterday he attempted to clear the confusion, AGAIN...YOU tried to turn it into a free for all!! No snarks by anyone until yours!! 

You are making more and more aware of your pathetic, NEED to cause chaos and drama...knock it off..no one cares ..its became old news...poor Amy..you are knocking yourself off your pedestal.. Long fall..hard landing...

Give it a rest princess..


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> 12:30 pm it's time --- hurry up and get on the slopes --- not much daylight left.


13:03


galaxycraft said:


> You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.


14:16
You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.
Quickly losing daylight.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Patian said:


> Oh well, she can hand out advice, but taking it - not so much.


You've got it spot on!


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> 12:30 pm it's time --- hurry up and get on the slopes --- not much daylight left.





galaxycraft said:


> 13:03 You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.





galaxycraft said:


> 14:16
> You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.
> Quickly losing daylight.


15:00 it's time ---
You know it isn't safe to be on the phone and skiing at the same time.
Quickly losing daylight. Just about an hour and a half left.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Patian said:


> Oh well, she can hand out advice, but taking it - not so much.


No, she _can_ take advice, though it's not often (ever?) that she verbally acknowledges having taken it. Shortly after taking it, she makes as though she'd always known how to (fill-in-the-blank).

Snark? A lot.

Sad? Very.

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## galaxycraft

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, she _can_ take advice, though it's not often (ever?) that she verbally acknowledges having taken it. Shortly after taking it, she makes as though she'd always known how to (fill-in-the-blank).
> 
> Snark? A lot.
> 
> Sad? Very.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.


Got that right ....


----------



## cindye6556

Patian said:


> For your information, I have been skiing all of my life, and as stated before, would never think of venturing out without a helmet. Wearing a hat under the helmet does not work (too bulky) and as for it being "just protection", in my opinion it is the most important part of my ski gear!


Would you, yourself or recommend someone ski when 7 1/2 months pregnant?


----------



## galaxycraft

Not skiing ---- giving bad advice on how to knit socks. :roll:


----------



## Cindy S

.


----------



## chrisjac

cindye6556 said:


> Would you, yourself or recommend someone ski when 7 1/2 months pregnant?


Not pregnant......................


----------



## cindye6556

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Totally unnecessary - the KP member was only giving health and safety advice. You're so touchy - or should that be 'highly strung'? ... very highly, IMO!
> :thumbdown:


You would think with YKW being a medical professional she'd be aware of health and safety, and the necessity for protecting one's noggin.


----------



## galaxycraft

YKW ---- Time to get off the phone and get off the slopes ---- night is falling quickly!


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Today is the 17th, isn't it? I've lost track


Yes, it's the 17th, not the 9th.

And while I'm here, I'd like to point out that one does not wear a hat either over or under a helmet, unless one wants to look ridiculous. The helmet is supposed to be snug to one's head if it's to work correctly as a safety item. Many of us (I've been skiing for over 40 years, and wearing a helmet for at least 15 years) wear a very thin balaclava under our helmets, so that the wind can't get to our ears. Helmets, by the way, are great for warmth. I'm much warmer wearing a helmet than any ski hat I've ever worn.


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> Yes, it's the 17th, not the 9th.
> 
> And while I'm here, I'd like to point out that one does not wear a hat either over or under a helmet, unless one wants to look ridiculous. The helmet is supposed to be snug to one's head if it's to work correctly as a safety item. Many of us (I've been skiing for over 40 years, and wearing a helmet for at least 15 years) wear a very thin balaclava under our helmets, so that the wind can't get to our ears. Helmets, by the way, are great for warmth. I'm much warmer wearing a helmet than any ski hat I've ever worn.


2nd time I've heard the word balaclava from two honest skiers. That answers my first question. Thanks.


----------



## Artbarn

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, it was an uneventful day until my grandson got a gash down the shin from the surfboard keel and had to go have stitches.


Hope it's just minor, Maryann.


----------



## Patian

Artbarn said:


> Yes, it's the 17th, not the 9th.
> 
> And while I'm here, I'd like to point out that one does not wear a hat either over or under a helmet, unless one wants to look ridiculous. The helmet is supposed to be snug to one's head if it's to work correctly as a safety item. Many of us (I've been skiing for over 40 years, and wearing a helmet for at least 15 years) wear a very thin balaclava under our helmets, so that the wind can't get to our ears. Helmets, by the way, are great for warmth. I'm much warmer wearing a helmet than any ski hat I've ever worn.


Everything you said is right on!


----------



## galaxycraft

http://blog.skis.com/wear-ski-hat-underneath-ski-helmet-2/
Should You Wear a Ski Hat Underneath a Ski Helmet?

Ah yes, this is a trend that has been seen out on the mountains very often lately, especially from freeskiers and pros. 
*The truth on this trend is that its more about fashion than function to wear a hat underneath your helmet*.

*All helmets should be lined and insulated enough to keep your head warm; they are typically warmer than hats themselves.*

Some people still choose to wear a hat under their helmet either for the fashion aspect or because they truly get that cold, and theres nothing wrong with this. 
Just make sure your helmet still fits properly and is worn correctly to protect your head. 
Many people who wear a hat underneath their helmet tend to wear their helmet too far back on their head, thus exposing their forehead and preventing it from being protecting in a crash or bump. 
Your helmet should sit low on your forehead and have little to no gap between it and your ski goggles.

My suggestion here if you are just *looking for added warmth under your helmet would be a skull liner or helmet liner*, such as the Seirus Micro Dome or the Turtle Fur Polartec Windbloc Skull Cap. 
*These will provide maximum warmth with minimum bulk, while ensuring that your helmet will still fit properly on your head*.


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> YKW ---- Time to get off the phone and get off the slopes ---- night is falling quickly!


Must have been such a tiring day on the slopes.
Logged on and off this forum all afternoon and even posted in The Attic! 
Jan 17, 16 15:39


AmyKnits said:


> I wish I could offer a simple and easy (easier) solution, but there really isn't one.... (That I am aware of)
> 
> When adding a different stitch, using a different technique (in this case, fair isle), etc. you will inevitably likely change the gauge. The only way to account for the change is to knit a swatch.
> 
> *In the case of socks.... I don't actually knit (or recommend) a swatch*... Socks are so small and knitted in the round, so *it makes more sense to start knitting, see what gauge you are getting/how it fits and make adjustments*. *(It would take more time to knit a swatch than just start the sock with your "best educated guess" cast on number and needle* IMO... If it works, you have part of your sock knitted, if not, you will have to knit again.... Same difference when it is a sock!)
> 
> In short, I do what you did!😁😁😉😉😖😖😳😳


Real Great Advice - huh? :roll:
And didn't even read and comprehend the OP.


----------



## Artbarn

fortunate1 said:


> Amy!! We all know you're still reading this..
> 
> So..you have sunk to a new all time low!! Thought that was impossible, but you did!!
> 
> You claim disgo is a "friend", you admire him..but..on his very sincere post YOU had to blow through with your insults! YOI couldn't let the man have one moment in the " spotlight"!!
> YOU tried so hard to make it a cat fight!!
> 
> He is not well!! Do you not get that you scum??!!
> 
> If this is how you treat those you admire..I am soooo glad I am NOT on that list!


So true. She doesn't admire anyone but herself. She only uses people.


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> 2nd time I've heard the word balaclava from two honest skiers. That answers my first question. Thanks.


You're welcome. :wink:


----------



## rujam

I can't believe it, 41 pages about a hat, then everyone seems to be mouthing off. I'll not follow this thread any more.


----------



## WindingRoad

rujam said:


> I can't believe it, 41 pages about a hat, then everyone seems to be mouthing off. I'll not follow this thread any more.


Did some one ask you to?


----------



## galaxycraft

rujam said:


> I can't believe it, 41 pages about a hat, then everyone seems to be mouthing off. I'll not follow this thread any more.


Then you missed the snarks and stabs that the OP made and then had deleted, right on page 1 - that helped start it all.


----------



## rujam

WindingRoad said:


> Did some one ask you to?


You are so rude.


----------



## Cindy S

Artbarn said:


> So true. She doesn't admire anyone but herself. She only uses people.


Well then I guess we will have to give her credit for admiring scum from the bottom of the barrel, won't we?


----------



## WindingRoad

rujam said:


> You are so rude.


A simple question. Can't you answer it? All you had to do is compliment AK and slide over the other. That is doable. Do you really think you're leaving will change anything about the thread. And if you didn't notice AK seems to be able to hold her own.


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> Did some one ask you to?


OMG WR, this is soooooo rude! I can't BELIEVE you asked that rude question. OMG OMG OMG
:lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> OMG WR, this is soooooo rude! I can't BELIEVE you asked that rude question. OMG OMG OMG
> :lol:


I know mea culpa mea culpa. I'm just so sick of people bitching all the time. Just read what you like and leave the rest. Oh and if you're gonna leave we don't need to know. We might notice you're gone and we might not. The world won't fall off it's axis either way.


----------



## fortunate1

So much for reading..anyone that can read should be able to tell where, why, and who started the crap!!

Nope not with Princess LillyWhite.. They can not comprehend Amy insults, and insults!! When ya get enough of it, you eventually insult back!


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> So much for reading..anyone that can read should be able to tell where, why, and who started the crap!!
> 
> Nope not with Princess LillyWhite.. They can not comprehend Amy insults, and insults!! When ya get enough of it, you eventually insult back!


I look at this way. Why on God's green earth does anyone worry about what anyone on the other end of an internet connection thinks? Really???


----------



## Caxton

WindingRoad said:


> I look at this way. Why on God's green earth does anyone worry about what anyone on the other end of an internet connection thinks? Really???


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caxton

WindingRoad said:


> I know mea culpa mea culpa. I'm just so sick of people bitching all the time. Just read what you like and leave the rest. Oh and if you're gonna leave we don't need to know. We might notice you're gone and we might not. The world won't fall off it's axis either way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, she _can_ take advice, though it's not often (ever?) that she verbally acknowledges having taken it. Shortly after taking it, she makes as though she'd always known how to (fill-in-the-blank).
> 
> Snark? A lot.
> 
> Sad? Very.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.


Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?

May I be EB#369?


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?
> 
> May I be EB#369?


How interesting. What brought about your change of mind?
Just curious.


----------



## SweetPandora

chrisjac said:


> How interesting. What brought about your change of mind?
> Just curious.


It happened quite sometime ago, in fact, I posted in the Attic about it. I sat one day and read, literally, for about 8 hours. I realized I had been duped into believing the "poor me" scenario. I mostly choose to stay out of the fray (now), because she will never respond to me ever again, after I politely told her she was disgusting for some of the things she was posting. Up to that point, I had never been anything but kind to her, and actually supported her, however having the mantra of "read the posts, you don't know the whole story" repeated to me so many times caused me to do exactly that, read and learn.

When she vilified an unborn child, and ridiculed another poster for being a widow, that was the last straw. I have no inclination to support someone with a black soul. I can only hope that others who rush to her defense as I used to do would open their eyes to the truth.

And now, I shall go back to reading KP, learning from the kind folks here, and quietly enjoying the creative spirit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Caxton said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I _love_ your new avatar!!


----------



## SweetPandora

chrisjac said:


> How interesting. What brought about your change of mind?
> Just curious.


I just noticed you are in PA. What part of PA, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> It happened quite sometime ago, in fact, I posted in the Attic about it. I sat one day and read, literally, for about 8 hours. I realized I had been duped into believing the "poor me" scenario. I mostly choose to stay out of the fray, because she will never respond to me ever again, after I politely told her she was disgusting for some of the things she was posting. Up to that point, I had never been anything but kind to her, and actually supported her, however having the mantra of "read the posts, you don't know the whole story" repeated to me so many times caused me to do exactly that, read and learn.
> 
> When she vilified an unborn child, and ridiculed another poster for being a widow, that was the last straw. I have no inclination to support someone with a black soul. I can only hope that others who rush to her defense as I used to do would open their eyes to the truth.
> 
> And now, I shall go back to reading KP, learning from the kind folks here, and quietly enjoying the creative spirit.


Good to know, Pandora. Many of us have gone through a learning experience. Why don't you join us in the Attic and see if you'd like to join the growing ranks? We'd like to get to know you and you might just have some fun


----------



## SweetPandora

chrisjac said:


> Good to know, Pandora. Many of us have gone through a learning experience. Why don't you join us in the Attic and see if you'd like to join the growing ranks?


Thank you. I do pop in there from time to time to read, however this is eagle nesting time in my area, and I moderate a chat room, so I have to be mindful of the time I spend on line. Even though I "could" spend all day on the computer, I'd rather not

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> I just noticed you are in PA. What part of PA, if you don't mind me asking?


Think Springfield, Upper Darby?


----------



## Mamainastitch

Just love this lamb hat. Such pretty colors too. Well done!


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> Thank you. I do pop in there from time to time to read, however this is eagle nesting time in my area, and I moderate a chat room, so I have to be mindful of the time I spend on line. Even though I "could" spend all day on the computer, I'd rather not
> 
> :thumbup:


Ohhh, would love to hear more of that!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SweetPandora said:


> Thank you. I do pop in there from time to time to read, however this is *eagle nesting time* in my area, and I moderate a chat room, so I have to be mindful of the time I spend on line. Even though I "could" spend all day on the computer, I'd rather not
> 
> :thumbup:


Are there any nest-cams for others to watch?


----------



## Katsch

SweetPandora said:


> It happened quite sometime ago, in fact, I posted in the Attic about it. I sat one day and read, literally, for about 8 hours. I realized I had been duped into believing the "poor me" scenario. I mostly choose to stay out of the fray (now), because she will never respond to me ever again, after I politely told her she was disgusting for some of the things she was posting. Up to that point, I had never been anything but kind to her, and actually supported her, however having the mantra of "read the posts, you don't know the whole story" repeated to me so many times caused me to do exactly that, read and learn.
> 
> When she vilified an unborn child, and ridiculed another poster for being a widow, that was the last straw. I have no inclination to support someone with a black soul. I can only hope that others who rush to her defense as I used to do would open their eyes to the truth.
> 
> And now, I shall go back to reading KP, learning from the kind folks here, and quietly enjoying the creative spirit.


Thank you SweetPandora and the unborn baby she vilified I believe is my unborn grand baby. I appreciate you taking the time to read and see the truth. There are many more wonderful kind and caring people on KP then not


----------



## SweetPandora

chrisjac said:


> Ohhh, would love to hear more of that!


I have a link to the cam, should I send it via PM,or is it ok to post here?


----------



## SweetPandora

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are there any nest-cams for others to watch?


I have a link to the cam, should I send it via PM,or is it ok to post here?


----------



## cah

SweetPandora said:


> I have a link to the cam, should I send it via PM,or is it ok to post here?


Post here!! I'd love to see it too!


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> I have a link to the cam, should I send it via PM,or is it ok to post here?


Post it here! We are not the knitting police.


----------



## SweetPandora

Katsch said:


> Thank you SweetPandora and the unborn baby she vilified I believe is my unborn grand baby. I appreciate you taking the time to read and see the truth. There are many more wonderful kind and caring people on KP then not


Yes, I do believe it was your unborn grandchild she vilified in her post. I didn't want to identify you without being positive. It was at that time I realized there is some sort of deficiency in her soul.


----------



## SweetPandora

Here is a link to the cam:

http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/

To join the chat room, use this link to choose a user ID.Once you've set up your ID, and login for the first time, there is a checkbox under your ID and password to remain logged in if you so choose.

http://www.ustream.tv/

I hope to see some of you there!


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> Yes, I do believe it was your unborn grandchild she vilified in her post. I didn't want to identify you without being positive. It was at that time I realized there is some sort of deficiency in her soul.


And I am possibly the widow?


----------



## SweetPandora

chrisjac said:


> And I am possibly the widow?


I'm not sure. Let me go back and try to find the posts.


----------



## LizR

SweetPandora said:


> Here is a link to the cam:
> 
> http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/
> 
> To join the chat room, use this link to choose a user ID.Once you've set up your ID, and login for the first time, there is a checkbox under your ID and password to remain logged in if you so choose.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/
> 
> I hope to see some of you there!


How exciting.I would love to be part of this.


----------



## books

chrisjac said:


> And I am possibly the widow?


No, I remember that day. It was About Mo and her husband. Welcome Pandora. The eagles sound fascinating. Thank you for posting. I sorry that Amy is not the person that you thought she was.


----------



## SweetPandora

books said:


> No, I remember that day. It was About Mo and her husband. Welcome Pandora. The eagles sound fascinating. Thank you for posting. I sorry that Amy is not the person that you thought she was.


Yes,books, you are right. That is the situation I was speaking of when she was ridiculing a widow and calling her a liar.


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> Yes,books, you are right. That is the situation I was speaking of when she was ridiculing a widow and calling her a liar.


Oh yes, That was awful.

If the usual happens, You will probably receive a PM calling you a turncoat or such thing. Not to worry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SweetPandora said:


> Here is a link to the cam:
> 
> http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/
> 
> To join the chat room, use this link to choose a user ID.Once you've set up your ID, and login for the first time, there is a checkbox under your ID and password to remain logged in if you so choose.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/
> 
> I hope to see some of you there!


Thank you for the camera link. I'll pop in and out to see them, but I won't be joining the chat room. I don't like chat rooms in general, especially when I'm almost ignorant of the subject. I just like to watch the birds.


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> Here is a link to the cam:
> 
> http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/
> 
> To join the chat room, use this link to choose a user ID.Once you've set up your ID, and login for the first time, there is a checkbox under your ID and password to remain logged in if you so choose.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/
> 
> I hope to see some of you there!


I signed up. I had something like this in California. I fell in love with it.


----------



## SweetPandora

For those who want to check out the eagles nest, here's a little background. 

Pittsburgh has three bald eagles nests, one on each of the three rivers near the city. The Allegheny and the Monongahela (the Mon) Rivers end at "The Point" in Pittsburgh and join to form the Ohio River.

The link for the cam I posted is for the nest on the Mon, and is called the Hays nest because that's the neighborhood where the nest is located. This is the 4th season for this nest. Season 1 fledged one eaglet, identified as H1. Season 2 fledged three eaglets, known as H2, H3, and H4. (PA doesn't name wildlife, only uses letter and number designations for identification) Season 3 was unsuccessful as 2 eggs were laid but both were lost due to extreme temperatures. The current season is just starting - nest improvements and mating are taking place, but we don't expect eggs until around mid-February.

The Harmar nest is on the Allegheny River and also lost both eggs last season due to extreme temperatures. The season prior, they fledged 1or 2 eaglets.

The Crescent nest (5 minutes from my home, so I get to see them flying lots of times!) is on the Ohio River and is reported to have been there since 2009, though not "officially" recognized by the game commission that far back. 2 fledglings last year, and 2 the year prior. 

The Hays nest is unique in that it is located in a completely urban area - above a scrapyard, three sets of railroad tracks and a heavily traveled city street. It is also located in an area that was heavily polluted many years ago due to the steel and other industries lcoated along the river. The nest is a testament to the successful clean up of waterways in the area. The environment is healing, finally!

Sorry to be so long-winded! They are another passion of mine, along with yarn, of course


----------



## jbandsma

SweetPandora said:


> I just noticed you are in PA. What part of PA, if you don't mind me asking?


Although I now live in SC I was born and raised in Evans City, home of Night of the Living Dead. My mother was born in Mars..


----------



## cah

SweetPandora said:


> Here is a link to the cam:
> 
> http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/
> 
> To join the chat room, use this link to choose a user ID.Once you've set up your ID, and login for the first time, there is a checkbox under your ID and password to remain logged in if you so choose.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/
> 
> I hope to see some of you there!


Thank you! I bookmarked it. I thought I heard a train in the background, and I guess I did. I can't wait to see some activity!


----------



## bostonbean2

Caxton said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Caxton, haven't seen you in a while. How have you been?


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> And I am possibly the widow?


I think it is Mo she is referring to.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SweetPandora said:


> For those who want to check out the eagles nest, here's a little background. ...
> 
> Sorry to be so long-winded! They are another passion of mine, along with yarn, of course


Be as long-winded as you please! I love to hear impassioned folks speaking of their passion.

There is (or was? I haven't checked lately) a pair of webcams on a falcon's nest in Nottingham UK. It's bookmarked on the desktop my darling uses, so I don't get to look often anymore. Gotta search for it for my new laptop.

ETA: http://www.ntu.ac.uk/sustainability/biodiversity/falcons/index.html?campaignid=falcons

I guess it's too early in the season for them to be there yet.


----------



## cindye6556

jbandsma said:


> Although I now live in SC I was born and raised in Evans City, home of Night of the Living Dead. My mother was born in Mars..


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Now your tag line makes sense.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> I think it is Mo she is referring to.


Yep, got it!


----------



## ute4kp

Great Horned Owl cam

http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/46/Great_Horned_Owls/?utm_source=Cornell+Lab+eNews&utm_campaign=7c83a8f034-Cornell_Lab_eNews_2015_01_21&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_47588b5758-7c83a8f034-277910717

Eagle cam

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles?utm_source=crowd-live-backend&utm_medium=visit-channel&utm_campaign=notifications

Falcon cam

http://rfalconcam.com/rfc-main/streamView.php
------
I just saw an owl in the eagle nest...it just flew away.


----------



## SweetPandora

We've got Peregrine Falcons living on a ledge outside the Cathedral of Learning, part of the University of Pittsburgh campus. They're been there for many years. The female, Dorothy, is 17. She is believed to have passed away sometime this past fall.


----------



## Mercygirl76

SweetPandora said:


> It happened quite sometime ago, in fact, I posted in the Attic about it. I sat one day and read, literally, for about 8 hours. I realized I had been duped into believing the "poor me" scenario. I mostly choose to stay out of the fray (now), because she will never respond to me ever again, after I politely told her she was disgusting for some of the things she was posting. Up to that point, I had never been anything but kind to her, and actually supported her, however having the mantra of "read the posts, you don't know the whole story" repeated to me so many times caused me to do exactly that, read and learn.
> 
> When she vilified an unborn child, and ridiculed another poster for being a widow, that was the last straw. I have no inclination to support someone with a black soul. I can only hope that others who rush to her defense as I used to do would open their eyes to the truth.
> 
> And now, I shall go back to reading KP, learning from the kind folks here, and quietly enjoying the creative spirit.


Your story echoes so many of the rest of us Biddies. Welcome!


----------



## ute4kp

SweetPandora said:


> We've got Peregrine Falcons living on a ledge outside the Cathedral of Learning, part of the University of Pittsburgh campus. They're been there for many years. The female, Dorothy, is 17. She is believed to have passed away sometime this past fall.


Ohhh....sweet Dorothy.


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> We've got Peregrine Falcons living on a ledge outside the Cathedral of Learning, part of the University of Pittsburgh campus. They're been there for many years. The female, Dorothy, is 17. She is believed to have passed away sometime this past fall.


If you would like to be # 369, go to the Attic and join up on Enlightened Biddies. We would love to welcome you.


----------



## SweetPandora

ute4kp said:


> Ohhh....sweet Dorothy.


She's sorely missed, believe me. She raised and fledged so many young, so she lives on.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

EB List updated. 



SweetPandora said:


> Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?
> 
> May I be EB#369?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

EB No. 369 allocated to Sweet Pandora. 


chrisjac said:


> If you would like to be # 369, go to the Attic and join up on Enlightened Biddies. We would love to welcome you.


----------



## lil rayma

SweetPandora said:


> For those who want to check out the eagles nest, here's a little background.
> 
> Pittsburgh has three bald eagles nests, one on each of the three rivers near the city. The Allegheny and the Monongahela (the Mon) Rivers end at "The Point" in Pittsburgh and join to form the Ohio River.
> 
> The link for the cam I posted is for the nest on the Mon, and is called the Hays nest because that's the neighborhood where the nest is located. This is the 4th season for this nest. Season 1 fledged one eaglet, identified as H1. Season 2 fledged three eaglets, known as H2, H3, and H4. (PA doesn't name wildlife, only uses letter and number designations for identification) Season 3 was unsuccessful as 2 eggs were laid but both were lost due to extreme temperatures. The current season is just starting - nest improvements and mating are taking place, but we don't expect eggs until around mid-February.
> 
> The Harmar nest is on the Allegheny River and also lost both eggs last season due to extreme temperatures. The season prior, they fledged 1or 2 eaglets.
> 
> The Crescent nest (5 minutes from my home, so I get to see them flying lots of times!) is on the Ohio River and is reported to have been there since 2009, though not "officially" recognized by the game commission that far back. 2 fledglings last year, and 2 the year prior.
> 
> The Hays nest is unique in that it is located in a completely urban area - above a scrapyard, three sets of railroad tracks and a heavily traveled city street. It is also located in an area that was heavily polluted many years ago due to the steel and other industries lcoated along the river. The nest is a testament to the successful clean up of waterways in the area. The environment is healing, finally!
> 
> Sorry to be so long-winded! They are another passion of mine, along with yarn, of course


So interesting. I will be watching. Thanks.


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> EB No. 369 allocated to Sweet Pandora.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

SweetPandora said:


> We've got Peregrine Falcons living on a ledge outside the Cathedral of Learning, part of the University of Pittsburgh campus. They're been there for many years. The female, Dorothy, is 17. She is believed to have passed away sometime this past fall.


My son's HS biology teacher had a Falcon named Top Gun. He let my son fly the bird. What a thrill.


----------



## Caxton

bostonbean2 said:


> Hi Caxton, haven't seen you in a while. How have you been?


I am fine Bean thanks for asking.


----------



## fortunate1

Thanks for the cam links! I will be peeking in.bird watching without the cold to deal with..I like it..


----------



## chrisjac

Caxton said:


> I am fine Bean thanks for asking.


Where have you been? missed you girl!


----------



## John's old lady

lil rayma said:


> So interesting. I will be watching. Thanks.


Me too. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mercygirl76

SweetPandora said:


> Here is a link to the cam:
> 
> http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/
> 
> To join the chat room, use this link to choose a user ID.Once you've set up your ID, and login for the first time, there is a checkbox under your ID and password to remain logged in if you so choose.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/
> 
> I hope to see some of you there!


Thanks for posting this!!!!! It is soooo awesome!


----------



## Mercygirl76

SweetPandora said:


> For those who want to check out the eagles nest, here's a little background.
> 
> Pittsburgh has three bald eagles nests, one on each of the three rivers near the city. The Allegheny and the Monongahela (the Mon) Rivers end at "The Point" in Pittsburgh and join to form the Ohio River.
> 
> The link for the cam I posted is for the nest on the Mon, and is called the Hays nest because that's the neighborhood where the nest is located. This is the 4th season for this nest. Season 1 fledged one eaglet, identified as H1. Season 2 fledged three eaglets, known as H2, H3, and H4. (PA doesn't name wildlife, only uses letter and number designations for identification) Season 3 was unsuccessful as 2 eggs were laid but both were lost due to extreme temperatures. The current season is just starting - nest improvements and mating are taking place, but we don't expect eggs until around mid-February.
> 
> The Harmar nest is on the Allegheny River and also lost both eggs last season due to extreme temperatures. The season prior, they fledged 1or 2 eaglets.
> 
> The Crescent nest (5 minutes from my home, so I get to see them flying lots of times!) is on the Ohio River and is reported to have been there since 2009, though not "officially" recognized by the game commission that far back. 2 fledglings last year, and 2 the year prior.
> 
> The Hays nest is unique in that it is located in a completely urban area - above a scrapyard, three sets of railroad tracks and a heavily traveled city street. It is also located in an area that was heavily polluted many years ago due to the steel and other industries lcoated along the river. The nest is a testament to the successful clean up of waterways in the area. The environment is healing, finally!
> 
> Sorry to be so long-winded! They are another passion of mine, along with yarn, of course


So very interesting! Truly a testament to the earth healing itself.

My paternal grandmother's family was from Monongahela and Donora, PA.


----------



## Caxton

chrisjac said:


> Where have you been? missed you girl!


I have not been anywhere, I just haven't been on KP that much recently. Hope you are ok Chris.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Artbarn said:


> Hope it's just minor, Maryann.


Yes thank goodness, required 5 stitches, gash about 5" long but leg very badly bruised today and battling to walk with ease.


----------



## chrisjac

Caxton said:


> I have not been anywhere, I just haven't been on KP that much recently. Hope you are ok Chris.


I'm great! Having some fun designing things.


----------



## Cyber Granny

SweetPandora said:


> Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?
> 
> May I be EB#369?


Welcome Pandora, so glad you have seen the light. Welcome to the EB club.


----------



## lins

rujam said:


> You are so rude.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lins

cah said:


> OMG WR, this is soooooo rude! I can't BELIEVE you asked that rude question. OMG OMG OMG
> :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> :thumbup:


Both sides of the fence again I see.


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> :thumbup:


Both sides of the fence again I see.


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> Both sides of the fence again I see.


I beg your pardon?


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> I beg your pardon?


You gave the thumbs up to 2 different POV?


----------



## lins

SweetPandora said:


> Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?
> 
> May I be EB#369?


Could you please explain to me who you're referring to? Thanks.


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> You gave the thumbs up to 2 different POV?


I agreed with two women that thought you were rude because you were.
Where does the fence come in?


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> I agreed with two women that thought you were rude because you were.
> Where does the fence come in?


One of them was being sarcastic. That's where the fence comes in. And you don't even realize either. LOL How was I rude. I asked a simple question.


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> I agreed with two women that thought you were rude because you were.
> Where does the fence come in?


BTW when you refer to a person(s) who is the correct pronoun not that.


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> One of them was being sarcastic. That's where the fence comes in. And you don't even realize either. LOL How was I rude. I asked a simple question.


No my dear, you were rude. Own it.


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> No my dear, you were rude. Own it.


I will not. You didn't get one of the posts. Own that.


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> BTW when you refer to a person(s) who is the correct pronoun not that.


Really? Well aren't you just the purrrrrffect little kitten. That's what I like about you, you just never make mistakes because you are soooo purrrrrffect. 
Oh and that you can't wait to jump in when someone doesn't post to your (cough, cough) excellence, well that just makes it the cat's MEOW!


----------



## lins

AmyKnits said:


> Stranded Color Work, Scandinavian Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting, Charted Color Knitting, Color Motif Knitting, Faroese Color Knitting, Color-Coded Pattern Knitting, Lice Patterned Knitting, Damask Knitting, Swedish Knitting, Nordic Knitting, Selbu Knitting, Icelandic Knitting, Korsnas, Lopapeysa (Lopi), Lusekofte, Delsbo, Bjuraker, Nattrojer, Bohus, Korsnas, Tvaandsstickning, Halsingland Knitting, Islanders, Twined Knitting, Fisherman's Color Knitting, Color Knitting....... and many more.
> 
> All names for using multiple colors in a project.
> 
> While I appreciate the history of these styles/techniques, I realize I am no expert in identifying the differences and labeling each piece I knit accurately. I will leave the "labeling" to those who claim to be "experts" on the subject! As long as I get to do the knitting and wear my new hat out on the slopes on Saturday!😄
> 
> I knit this hat to match my ski outfit. I used some baby alpaca in my stash to knit this one. The pattern was well written (no errors) and was a quick, easy knit. I knitted it this afternoon because the sweater I knitted this week is still wet, waiting to be sewn after blocking. 🙄
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Well done!


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> Really? Well aren't you just the purrrrrffect little kitten. That's what I like about you, you just never make mistakes because you are soooo purrrrrffect.
> Oh and that you can't wait to jump in when someone doesn't post to your (cough, cough) excellence, well that just makes it the cat's MEOW!


I know.


----------



## fortunate1

lins said:


> Well done!


Really..not well done. Sorry, she refuses to give credit to what style, or country of origin..kind of insultive , I think.


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> Really..not well done. Sorry, she refuses to give credit to what style, or country of origin..kind of insultive , I think.


And rude.....


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> One of them was being sarcastic. That's where the fence comes in. And you don't even realize either. LOL How was I rude. I asked a simple question.


I better go back to sarcasm school. I'm not doing it right if nobody is getting it. :wink:


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> I know.


Well good, that's what you need to work on.


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> I better go back to sarcasm school. I'm not doing it right if nobody is getting it. :wink:


The one who needed it got it. KWIM.. She just loves to get on my case. That doesn't seem to be working well now does it.


----------



## fortunate1

cah said:


> I better go back to sarcasm school. I'm not doing it right if nobody is getting it. :wink:


I just thought how rude to tell someone they were rude!

Winding road.. Why does she live on you??


----------



## lins

fortunate1 said:


> Really..not well done. Sorry, she refuses to give credit to what style, or country of origin..kind of insultive , I think.


I was referring to the hat she posted?


----------



## fortunate1

lins said:


> I was referring to the hat she posted?


My apologies.. I read the post you quoted..


----------



## lins

fortunate1 said:


> My apologies.. I read the post you quoted..


Thank-you.


----------



## fortunate1

lins said:


> Thank-you.


You are welcome😊


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> The one who needed it got it. KWIM.. She just loves to get on my case. That doesn't seem to be working well now does it.


So why is it not working for me? Whatever that's supposed to mean?

I said what I meant to say. 
You jumped in and said to me, "both sides of the fence" again?

I wasn't even talking to you. You should have locked your gate.


----------



## lins

fortunate1 said:


> You are welcome😊


Cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> So why is it not working for me? Whatever that's supposed to mean?
> 
> I said what I meant to say.
> You jumped in and said to me, "both sides of the fence" again?
> 
> I wasn't even talking to you. You should have locked your gate.


But I didn't.


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> But I didn't.


You didn't what?


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> You didn't what?


You can't even follow your own posts let alone any others. OMG.


----------



## lins

WindingRoad said:


> You can't even follow your own posts let alone any others. OMG.


lins wrote:
:thumbup:

(And it wasn't to YOU!)

You wrote.

Both sides of the fence again I see.


----------



## Nelly 58

Unless I've missed it then I'm still waiting for a comment / answer from when I posted on page 22. Has anybody noticed one &#128520;


----------



## Hilary4

Nelly 58 said:


> Unless I've missed it then I'm still waiting for a comment / answer from when I posted on page 22. Has anybody noticed one 😈


Hardly speed knitting but here she is:


----------



## Nelly 58

Hilary4 said:


> Hardly speed knitting but here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that wasn't what I was expecting. Thought she might speed up a bit. How does she get so many items made then. Thought I was going to see something a bit special. Nice knitting though


----------



## Hilary4

Nelly 58 said:


> Well that wasn't what I was expecting. Thought she might speed up a bit. How does she get so many items made then. Thought I was going to see something a bit special. Nice knitting though


Aah, but that was 2 years ago - she must be turbo-charged by now!


----------



## Nelly 58

Hilary4 said:


> Aah, but that was 2 years ago - she must be turbo-charged by now!


You think? Ha ha 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Interesting to read her location is 'On a Winding Road' ...


WindingRoad said:


> The one who needed it got it. KWIM.. She just loves to get on my case. That doesn't seem to be working well now does it.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Marylou12

Beautiful! Love the ribbing


----------



## lins

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Interesting to read her location is 'On a Winding Road' ...
> 
> :thumbdown:


Glad you find it interesting.


----------



## SweetPandora

lins said:


> Could you please explain to me who you're referring to? Thanks.


If you read the thread, you'll figure it out. Have a great yarn day.


----------



## lins

SweetPandora said:


> If you read the thread, you'll figure it out. Have a great yarn day.


I did, that's why I am asking.
I just can't figure out which person here is supposed to be pathetic. 
It's a valid question.

Re:your post.
[Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?]

You have yourself a great yarn day too.


----------



## Aunty M

lins said:


> I did, that's why I am asking.
> I just can't figure out which person here is supposed to be pathetic.
> It's a valid question.
> 
> Re:your post.
> [Actually, pathetic comes to mind. Can you even imagine living for one day in that skin?]
> 
> You have yourself a great yarn day too.


This is just my interpretation, but I think it may be AK. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## lins

Aunty Sheryl said:


> This is just my interpretation, but I think it may be AK. Could be wrong, though.


Because she posted that she knit a hat?


----------



## Aunty M

lins said:


> Because she posted that she knit a hat?


I have stepped away from the ongoing battle (for lack of a better term), so I can't and won't be able to answer this question for you, as I have no desire to perhaps make it worse, sorry.
Hopefully someone will.


----------



## lins

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I have stepped away from the ongoing battle (for lack of a better term), so I can't and won't be able to answer this question for you, as I have no desire to perhaps make it worse, sorry.
> Hopefully someone will.


You're right. I guess it's better to stay away from certain threads. 
I saw a nice hat and before long it was a people knocking the heck out of it.

I wonder if that's what being an enlighted biddy means.

Anyway, it was a very nice hat.

Cheers.


----------



## galaxycraft

.No longer important at this point.


----------



## lins

galaxycraft said:


> Curiosity killed the cat.


Curiosity is a good trait necessary to gain knowledge.


----------



## lins

galaxycraft said:


> .No longer important at this point.


Yes, this was a much better choice of words. 
Have a happy day.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Good - glad you're glad. 


lins said:


> Glad you find it interesting.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... do your research.


lins said:


> You're right. I guess it's better to stay away from certain threads.
> I saw a nice hat and before long it was a people knocking the heck out of it.
> 
> I wonder if that's what being an enlighted biddy means.
> 
> Anyway, it was a very nice hat.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## lins

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Good - glad you're glad.


Gee, are you really.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit.

Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.



lins said:


> Curiosity is a good trait necessary to gain knowledge.


----------



## lins

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
> 
> Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


Doesn't wisdom comes from knowledge?

Cherry tomatoes might be good in a fruit salad.
I might try it, for fun.


----------



## SweetPandora

lins said:


> Because she posted that she knit a hat?


No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.

Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.

Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.

And so much more.

These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.

I wish you a lovely day.


----------



## BBatten17

SweetPandora said:


> No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.
> 
> Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.
> 
> Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.
> 
> And so much more.
> 
> These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.
> 
> I wish you a lovely day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Added unnecessary commentaries to include slams, belittling, taunting, etc . aimed at others right from the get go.
Just look for yourself ...... most are still there.

Editing after the original post reply is sent --- to include added slams, belittling, taunting, etc . aimed at others.
Couldn't leave a simple pleasant reply alone ---- had to jab, kick, and scratch for that blood it seeks.
Hence, knows what it is doing, malice of forethought.
Just look for yourself ..... most is still there.


----------



## cindye6556

SweetPandora said:


> No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.
> 
> Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.
> 
> Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.
> 
> And so much more.
> 
> These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.
> 
> I wish you a lovely day.


Well said.

There's that and so much, much, more. The belittling of other knitter's work, their choices of fiber, the "goddess complex", the do as I say, because I'm the expert in all things knitting related, never mind when someone points out to her an error, and those doing so have been at their craft for 40+ years. Then there is the name calling, and page upon page of rants. But my favorite is to have topics or posts completely deleted, and denial of ever having said or posted such horrible things.


----------



## lins

SweetPandora said:


> No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.
> 
> Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.
> 
> Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.
> 
> And so much more.
> 
> These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.
> 
> I wish you a lovely day.


Yes, you are very well indeed entitled to your opinion. I was only interested in the posters hat. I was just surprised how it turned kind of ugly.

This lady seems to bring out a lot of anger in some of you and I am sorry for you, those others and especially her. It seems fruitless. No one seems to be learning anything positive.

It's what happens here sometimes.

You have a great day too.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

SweetPandora said:


> No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.
> 
> Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.
> 
> Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.
> 
> And so much more.
> 
> These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.
> 
> I wish you a lovely day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora

lins said:


> Yes, you are very well indeed entitled to your opinion. I was only interested in the posters hat. I was just surprised how it turned kind of ugly.
> 
> This lady seems to bring out a lot of anger in some of you and I am sorry for you, those others and especially her. It seems fruitless. No one seems to be learning anything positive.
> 
> It's what happens here sometimes.
> 
> You have a great day too.


The assumption you've made in your reply is that I feel anger toward her, and that's incorrect. I've never been anything but kind, friendly, and supportive to her, until the situations I mentioned above regarding the baby, and the widowhood. I feel extreme pity, not anger.

As far as learning anything positive, we have thousands of knowledgeable, helpful, and kind individuals here. I hope you're able to glean what you need from them, and avoid the rest.


----------



## lins

SweetPandora said:


> The assumption you've made in your reply is that I feel anger toward her, and that's incorrect. I've never been anything but kind, friendly, and supportive to her, until the situations I mentioned above regarding the baby, and the widowhood. I feel extreme pity, not anger.
> 
> As far as learning anything positive, we have thousands of knowledgeable, helpful, and kind individuals here. I hope you're able to glean what you need from them, and avoid the rest.


I guess I will have to remain ignorant about this whole situation because I just don't have enough time left to read back years of her posts and quite frankly it's not interesting to me.
The reactions to her are somewhat interesting.

Yes, we do have thousands of people here that are helpful and fun. 
It's a good place, most of the time.

Take care, Lin


----------



## k moore

things have been said right or wrong let it be in the past the sun came out today and was a new day for everyone Please lets enjoy today let the past posts disappear Make this a great day Find time to enjoy your knitting. Feel free to post your progress without being afraid of someone saying something nasty. none of us are perfect, i know im not especially in knitting, im just learning


----------



## Cyber Granny

k moore said:


> things have been said right or wrong let it be in the past the sun came out today and was a new day for everyone Please lets enjoy today let the past posts disappear Make this a great day Find time to enjoy your knitting. Feel free to post your progress without being afraid of someone saying something nasty. none of us are perfect, i know im not especially in knitting, im just learning


Yes the sun did come out today, but some people are always a moon beam in others lives. You say "let the past posts disappear" we would love for a someone to disappear. You are still new in comparison to others, wait until you have been belittled, picked on etc and you will change your tune towards certain people, its some thing you never forget. Maybe one day you will become an EB, we still have vacancies.


----------



## runswithscissors

Wonderful whimsical hat. Love your comment that it was a quick knit - I have knitted for 55 years and I would not attempt some of the things you whip up. You are a talented knitter - my mother taught me to knit (she is now 94) and she taught knitting for 4-H for many years - I thought I was a very good (excellent, expert) knitter and I was SNOBBY about it. With age came the wisdom that I knit - period. I love seeing your work and don't care a hoot what the technique is called - please keep posting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
> 
> Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


I'd never heard that before, but it's perfect!! Thank you.


----------



## Katsch

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
> 
> Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


Love it!


----------



## lins

runswithscissors said:


> Wonderful whimsical hat. Love your comment that it was a quick knit - I have knitted for 55 years and I would not attempt some of the things you whip up. You are a talented knitter - my mother taught me to knit (she is now 94) and she taught knitting for 4-H for many years - I thought I was a very good (excellent, expert) knitter and I was SNOBBY about it. With age came the wisdom that I knit - period. I love seeing your work and don't care a hoot what the technique is called - please keep posting.


Does your mother (94) still knit?

My mom was great knitter and crocheter. I wish I had paid more attention.


----------



## edithann

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
> 
> Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


A new one to me..great saying! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## k moore

Very true. I am knew to this group. Everyone has been very helpful. I love learning from everyone. I am not trying to get caught in the past. I have no knowledge of the past. I am not passing judgement on anyone. I enjoy you and was just trying to lighten the mood here. Perhaps I'm stepping where I don't belong. I'm sorry someone posted something hurtful. Please allow me to learn from you and have a enjoyable day


----------



## WindingRoad

SweetPandora said:


> No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.
> 
> Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.
> 
> Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.
> 
> And so much more.
> 
> These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.
> 
> I wish you a lovely day.


Thank you for reminding us. Some things are unforgivable. They just are.


----------



## WindingRoad

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Interesting to read her location is 'On a Winding Road' ...
> 
> :thumbdown:


I've seen it. And it's just another dig at me. But I'm like Mr. Tyson. "You can call me a nerd or a Geek and I'll take it as a compliment and just move on" Loosely quoted. You can see it on the thread Now I believe here. And a few more.


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> Doesn't wisdom comes from knowledge?
> 
> Cherry tomatoes might be good in a fruit salad.
> I might try it, for fun.


Not necessarily.


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> You're right. I guess it's better to stay away from certain threads.
> I saw a nice hat and before long it was a people knocking the heck out of it.
> 
> I wonder if that's what being an enlighted biddy means.
> 
> Anyway, it was a very nice hat.
> 
> Cheers.


It sure is. Do you also wonder where we got the nickname. I didn't think so.


----------



## WindingRoad

lins said:


> Gee, are you really.


Yeah she's real.


----------



## runswithscissors

Yes, she does. She likes hat and mitten sets.


----------



## Patian

SweetPandora said:


> No, because of the vilification of the unborn grandchild of another poster, implying that the child would be less than good and pure, simply because of whom the grandmother is.
> 
> Because of the vile comments to another poster regarding her status as a widow.
> 
> Because of new and "inexperienced" knitter having started in 2011, yet having posted reviews of patterns on other sites as far back as 2007, possibly further back than that.
> 
> And so much more.
> 
> These are my reasons for my opinion. Yours may differ, and of course, you are free to form your own opinions, however, please take the necessary time to read back over the past several years to have all the facts at hand.
> 
> I wish you a lovely day.


Thank you Sweet Pandora for putting things into perspective. I guess everyone has to become "enlightened" at their own speed - I'm so happy I have seen the light!


----------



## runswithscissors

lins said:


> Does your mother (94) still knit?
> 
> My mom was great knitter and crocheter. I wish I had paid more attention.


Yes, she likes to make hat and mitten sets.


----------



## lins

runswithscissors said:


> Yes, she likes to make hat and mitten sets.


That's just wonderful. I bet they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## kacey66

Love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Paula Plant

very nice


----------



## BrightMoon

Wonderful


----------



## vikicooks

I am going to knit that hat.


----------



## LizR

vikicooks said:


> I am going to knit that hat.


It works up quickly. I gave mine to a friend who likes sheep stuff.


----------



## vikicooks

LizR said:


> It works up quickly. I gave mine to a friend who likes sheep stuff.


Is this the pattern with the sheep dogs, also?


----------



## LizR

vikicooks said:


> Is this the pattern with the sheep dogs, also?


There is an adapted pattern/chart including two sheep dogs on Ravelry. I downloaded the chart for my next hat. Some members have also knit one of the sheep in black yarn which is something else I would like to do.
My friend got my hat a few days ago and she was thrilled.

As you can see I chose Spring colors for the hat I made. The original pattern looks more wintry to me.


----------



## Lynncard12

Very cute! It will look adorable on you


----------



## BBatten17

vikicooks said:


> Is this the pattern with the sheep dogs, also?


Here's a link to the chart with the sheep dogs 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/border-collie--sheep-hat-chart


----------



## knitsiptink

We seem to have some "Amy-haters" on this forum. I think those who do not have something nice to say should keep it to themselves. You are welcome to your own opinions but this forum is not the place for them. If you don't like what Amy writes here; DON'T READ IT!! And certainly don't comment...


----------



## galaxycraft

Cari LaRiviere said:


> We seem to have some "Amy-haters" on this forum. I think those who do not have something nice to say should keep it to themselves. You are welcome to your own opinions but this forum is not the place for them. If you don't like what Amy writes here; DON'T READ IT!! And certainly don't comment...


2 way street for Everyone! Haters, Lovers, Instigators, and Defenders. --

Ditto - right back atcha.
If you don't like what OTHERS writes here; DON'T READ IT!! And certainly don't comment...

Doo Cee Doo - Ring Around The Mulberry Bush.
:roll:

And this is page 51 --- Talking about The Hat as well as other things.

'Nuf Said.


----------



## WindingRoad

Cari LaRiviere said:


> We seem to have some "Amy-haters" on this forum. I think those who do not have something nice to say should keep it to themselves. You are welcome to your own opinions but this forum is not the place for them. If you don't like what Amy writes here; DON'T READ IT!! And certainly don't comment...


So let me see if I understand you. If I don't like something I shouldn't read it. Does that plan of action apply to you also. Or are you taking a pass?


----------



## SweetPandora

Cari LaRiviere said:


> We seem to have some "Amy-haters" on this forum. I think those who do not have something nice to say should keep it to themselves. You are welcome to your own opinions but this forum is not the place for them. If you don't like what Amy writes here; DON'T READ IT!! And certainly don't comment...


Cari, I have no quarrel with you, but your advice is a two way street. Amy has alienated dozens and dozens, perhaps hundreds of posters here, including folks that used to be friends of hers, such as me. She vilified an unborn child simply because she has issues with the unborn child's grandmother. She also ridiculed and taunted another poster about being a widow and being alone. There has been ugliness on BOTH sides. Please understand that AmyKnits is not a victim here, nor is she innocent in how she is treated.

Those were the last two issues that caused me (and others) to stop supporting Amy. The straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak.

I wish you a peaceful evening.


----------



## vikicooks

LizR said:


> There is an adapted pattern/chart including two sheep dogs on Ravelry. I downloaded the chart for my next hat. Some members have also knit one of the sheep in black yarn which is something else I would like to do.
> My friend got my hat a few days ago and she was thrilled.
> 
> As you can see I chose Spring colors for the hat I made. The original pattern looks more wintry to me.


I like the colors you used; I like the colors the OP used. I think it is a really cute pattern; I haven't worked off a chart in 40 years- only God knows how it'll turn out!


----------



## chrisjac

SweetPandora said:


> Cari, I have no quarrel with you, but your advice is a two way street. Amy has alienated dozens and dozens, perhaps hundreds of posters here, including folks that used to be friends of hers, such as me. She vilified an unborn child simply because she has issues with the unborn child's grandmother. She also ridiculed and taunted another poster about being a widow and being alone. There has been ugliness on BOTH sides. Please understand that AmyKnits is not a victim here, nor is she innocent in how she is treated.
> 
> Those were the last two issues that caused me (and others) to stop supporting Amy. The straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful evening.


Thanks for speaking out. It is sorely needed.


----------



## LizR

vikicooks said:


> I like the colors you used; I like the colors the OP used. I think it is a really cute pattern; I haven't worked off a chart in 40 years- only God knows how it'll turn out!


It really is quite a simple color chart. You are knitting stocking stitch in the round and each row on the pattern is therefore read from right to left. I should have caught the floats a little more carefully and more often as a couple of my large sheep puckered a little. Will do better with the next one.
Good luck. You will be fine.


----------



## knitsiptink

I guess it's just that if I'm reading comments here, I expect them to be positive and not to be drawn into some kind of feud. Luckily, I've never encountered this before and haven't seen anything negative from Amy (until partway thru the post where some retaliative snippiness came out)So I guess, if everyone thinks it's ok to use this forum for such things; I will stop. So unfortunate....


----------



## BBatten17

SweetPandora said:


> Cari, I have no quarrel with you, but your advice is a two way street. Amy has alienated dozens and dozens, perhaps hundreds of posters here, including folks that used to be friends of hers, such as me. She vilified an unborn child simply because she has issues with the unborn child's grandmother. She also ridiculed and taunted another poster about being a widow and being alone. There has been ugliness on BOTH sides. Please understand that AmyKnits is not a victim here, nor is she innocent in how she is treated.
> 
> Those were the last two issues that caused me (and others) to stop supporting Amy. The straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful evening.


Beautifully stated, Pandora. Those that don't know the history haven't a clue.


----------



## WindingRoad

Cari LaRiviere said:


> I guess it's just that if I'm reading comments here, I expect them to be positive and not to be drawn into some kind of feud. Luckily, I've never encountered this before and haven't seen anything negative from Amy (until partway thru the post where some retaliative snippiness came out)So I guess, if everyone thinks it's ok to use this forum for such things; I will stop. So unfortunate....[/quote
> 
> Have you heard of the cop who stated. "I've never unbuckled a dead person" Seems he just hadn't been to enough car accidents.


----------



## Patian

SweetPandora said:


> Cari, I have no quarrel with you, but your advice is a two way street. Amy has alienated dozens and dozens, perhaps hundreds of posters here, including folks that used to be friends of hers, such as me. She vilified an unborn child simply because she has issues with the unborn child's grandmother. She also ridiculed and taunted another poster about being a widow and being alone. There has been ugliness on BOTH sides. Please understand that AmyKnits is not a victim here, nor is she innocent in how she is treated.
> 
> Those were the last two issues that caused me (and others) to stop supporting Amy. The straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful evening.


I couldn't have put it better!


----------



## fortunate1

I downloaded the chart with the collies last night. My McNab is a herder, extremely close to border collie in appearance. Same black and white, so I simply must make this hat! Then hide it when friends that have collies come around or be knitting them until I die!


----------



## Hilary4

fortunate1 said:


> I downloaded the chart with the collies last night. My McNab is a herder, extremely close to border collie in appearance. Same black and white, so I simply must make this hat! Then hide it when friends that have collies come around or be knitting them until I die!


Funny - our Zephyr is only 1/4 border collie and looks like the labrador that makes up the rest - but he is an innate herder, especially small children: he just circles them so that they can't move!


----------



## vikicooks

LizR said:


> It really is quite a simple color chart. You are knitting stocking stitch in the round and each row on the pattern is therefore read from right to left. I should have caught the floats a little more carefully and more often as a couple of my large sheep puckered a little. Will do better with the next one.
> Good luck. You will be fine.


I did counted cross stitch for years- loved working off charts. I don't know why now I think I can't do it. Getting old, I guess. I am feeling old tonight, anyways.


----------



## Caxton

LizR said:


> It works up quickly. I gave mine to a friend who likes sheep stuff.


I am going to make this hat but I will use colours that you have used in your Avatar picture. I love the idea of the whole picture effect of grass and sky colours, really lovely and your work looks great too.


----------



## LizR

Caxton said:


> I am going to make this hat but I will use colours that you have used in your Avatar picture. I love the idea of the whole picture effect of grass and sky colours, really lovely and your work looks great too.


Thank you Caxton. My friend is from Wales too and it is sheep country since most of the coal mines shut down in our area. The hat is a reminder of the spring days of our youth during lambing time. I was thrilled when the pattern was posted back in April even though I didn't knit it for a few months.

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your vacation. Is it next month? The dress you made is so pretty.


----------



## LizR

vikicooks said:


> I did counted cross stitch for years- loved working off charts. I don't know why now I think I can't do it. Getting old, I guess. I am feeling old tonight, anyways.


This is a sad time for you so I'm sure that is contributing to how you are feeling. Some days I feel old and other days I'm 16 again. Once you get started you will be fine.


----------



## bp42168

Please will someone tell me how to print out this pattern. I have tried many times. If possible, PM. me and I will provide my e-mail address. Thank you so much. I really want to make this hat.


----------



## LizR

bp42168 said:


> Please will someone tell me how to print out this pattern. I have tried many times. If possible, PM. me and I will provide my e-mail address. Thank you so much. I really want to make this hat.


I had to sign on to the Shetlandwoolweek site and the free pattern was emailed to me.

http://donnasmithdesigns.blogspot.com/

http://www.shetlandwoolweek.com/freepattern


----------



## galaxycraft

Cari LaRiviere said:


> I guess it's just that if I'm reading comments here, I expect them to be positive and not to be drawn into some kind of feud. Luckily, I've never encountered this before and haven't seen anything negative from Amy (until partway thru the post where some retaliative snippiness came out)So I guess, if everyone thinks it's ok to use this forum for such things; I will stop. So unfortunate....


Here are just a few from recent postings.
The first one was it invading a topic in the Pictures Section at Page 15 with it's hatred.
Belittling someone else's work and never mind that it was for a preemie.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384188-13.html#8559726


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BBatten17 said:


> Beautifully stated, Pandora. Those that don't know the history haven't a clue.


And it seems that those who don't already know do not _want_ to know. So be it.


----------



## Caxton

LizR said:


> Thank you Caxton. My friend is from Wales too and it is sheep country since most of the coal mines shut down in our area. The hat is a reminder of the spring days of our youth during lambing time. I was thrilled when the pattern was posted back in April even though I didn't knit it for a few months.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your vacation. Is it next month? The dress you made is so pretty.


My dad was a miner Liz. Thank you for the compliment about the dress but I was not happy with the straps so I am going to change them. I am going to Fuerteventura on Feb 3th for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LizR

Caxton said:


> My dad was a miner Liz. Thank you for the compliment about the dress but I was not happy with the straps so I am going to change them. I am going to Fuerteventura on Feb 3th for a couple of weeks.


Isn't is nice with knitting or crochet that you can change details with relative ease.
So you will be basking in the sun is just a few days. Enjoy!


----------



## Katsch

SweetPandora said:


> Cari, I have no quarrel with you, but your advice is a two way street. Amy has alienated dozens and dozens, perhaps hundreds of posters here, including folks that used to be friends of hers, such as me. She vilified an unborn child simply because she has issues with the unborn child's grandmother. She also ridiculed and taunted another poster about being a widow and being alone. There has been ugliness on BOTH sides. Please understand that AmyKnits is not a victim here, nor is she innocent in how she is treated.
> 
> Those were the last two issues that caused me (and others) to stop supporting Amy. The straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful evening.


I appreciate your words Sweetpandora but in all honesty nothing Amy could say will derail my happiness for my unborn grand baby. This baby will be raised well by two loving parents and grandparents. My responses to Amy have nothing to do with my grand baby. She can say whatever she likes but the truth will always shine through.


----------



## galaxycraft

Katsch said:


> I appreciate your words Sweetpandora but in all honesty nothing Amy could say will derail my happiness for my unborn grand baby. This baby will be raised well by two loving parents and grandparents. My responses to Amy have nothing to do with my grand baby. She can say whatever she likes but the truth will always shine through.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## juliepugs

Nanknit said:


> I was only asking for the correct technical knitting terms so I could do my own research. I wasn't asking for you to describe every aspect of your hat, just what correctly named technique you used . I certainly didn't expect to be 'talked down to' for asking. Sheesh!!!! I guess I had better crawl back where I came from.


Please, please don't be that way, I think all this discussion is very informative. At least for me, when I hear of a technique that I would like to try and look it up and not find it at least I will have some sort of reference to keep looking under different names depending on the original source, before this discussion I thought all of these were each individual techniques. Thank goodness they are just different names. 
Love all the info. 
jak


----------



## WindingRoad

juliepugs said:


> Please, please don't be that way, I think all this discussion is very informative. At least for me, when I hear of a technique that I would like to try and look it up and not find it at least I will have some sort of reference to keep looking under different names depending on the original source, before this discussion I thought all of these were each individual techniques. Thank goodness they are just different names.
> Love all the info.
> jak


Please Please don't tell someone how to feel.


----------



## juliepugs

WindingRoad said:


> Please Please don't tell someone how to feel.


Please, Please be snotty some place else....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illusionsbydonna

No matter what the term is it's an adorable hat.. Happy skiing!


----------



## gillyc

SweetPandora said:


> Cari, I have no quarrel with you, but your advice is a two way street. Amy has alienated dozens and dozens, perhaps hundreds of posters here, including folks that used to be friends of hers, such as me. She vilified an unborn child simply because she has issues with the unborn child's grandmother. She also ridiculed and taunted another poster about being a widow and being alone. There has been ugliness on BOTH sides. Please understand that AmyKnits is not a victim here, nor is she innocent in how she is treated.
> 
> Those were the last two issues that caused me (and others) to stop supporting Amy. The straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful evening.


Wait a minute!
I was watching that thread. AK, after much provocation stated that she hoped the unborn child never read its grandmother's posts and realise how nasty she is. 
Also, the retort to the widow was after needling from her also, and after apparently changing her mind about what she had previously posted.
I'm not on either side but I do like accuracy.


----------



## fortunate1

gillyc said:


> Wait a minute!
> I was watching that thread. AK, after much provocation stated that she hoped the unborn child never read its grandmother's posts and realise how nasty she is.
> Also, the retort to the widow was after needling from her also, and after apparently changing her mind about what she had previously posted.
> I'm not on either side but I do like accuracy.


Aw..convenience of not reading the entire lead up to why the future gma was upset at AK. You would have to read several different topics t know the whole story..


----------



## Artbarn

gillyc said:


> Wait a minute!
> I was watching that thread. AK, after much provocation stated that she hoped the unborn child never read its grandmother's posts and realise how nasty she is.
> Also, the retort to the widow was after needling from her also, and after apparently changing her mind about what she had previously posted.
> I'm not on either side but I do like accuracy.


Wait a minute yourself. I was watching that thread, too. You are twisting the facts.


----------



## MissNettie

I love the hat. Just one question. How can you have a flock of sheep without a Border Collie? That is why Little Bo Peep lost her sheep. She did not have a Border Collie.  :-D


----------



## LizR

MissNettie said:


> I love the hat. Just one question. How can you have a flock of sheep without a Border Collie? That is why Little Bo Peep lost her sheep. She did not have a Border Collie.  :-D


Indeed. There is a new chart on Ravelry which now has not one but two border collies. A black sheep is also a nice feature many members have added to their hats.


----------



## vikicooks

LizR said:


> Indeed. There is a new chart on Ravelry which now has not one but two border collies. A black sheep is also a nice feature many members have added to their hats.


I love the pattern with the dogs!


----------



## LizR

vikicooks said:


> I love the pattern with the dogs!


Yes it is cute. I would like to make that one next.
How are things Vicki. I have been thinking of you.


----------



## WindingRoad

gillyc said:


> Wait a minute!
> I was watching that thread. AK, after much provocation stated that she hoped the unborn child never read its grandmother's posts and realise how nasty she is.
> Also, the retort to the widow was after needling from her also, and after apparently changing her mind about what she had previously posted.
> I'm not on either side but I do like accuracy.


Yes two wrongs make a right. YKW doesn't have to lose it. She's above us. Remember?


----------



## vikicooks

LizR said:


> Yes it is cute. I would like to make that one next.
> How are things Vicki. I have been thinking of you.


We adopted a new cat today;a 10 year old rescue from a hoarding situation.she has a crossed eye, no teeth, walks kind of sideways and has a tilted head. Just our kind of cat! Lilgirl is not very happy .


----------



## WindingRoad

juliepugs said:


> Please, Please be snotty some place else....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Again please please don't tell people what to do.


----------



## lil rayma

vikicooks said:


> We adopted a new cat today;a 10 year old rescue from a hoarding situation.she has a crossed eye, no teeth, walks kind of sideways and has a tilted head. Just our kind of cat! Lilgirl is not very happy .


Awwww. Poor baby. You are so sweet to give her a good home.


----------



## LizR

vikicooks said:


> We adopted a new cat today;a 10 year old rescue from a hoarding situation.she has a crossed eye, no teeth, walks kind of sideways and has a tilted head. Just our kind of cat! Lilgirl is not very happy .


What a wonderful gift you are giving to your new pet. I know you will make her happy and I hope Lilgirl will change her mind about her new adopted sister.


----------



## Artbarn

vikicooks said:


> We adopted a new cat today;a 10 year old rescue from a hoarding situation.she has a crossed eye, no teeth, walks kind of sideways and has a tilted head. Just our kind of cat! Lilgirl is not very happy .


Bless you for taking care of this poor animal.


----------



## SweetPandora

gillyc said:


> Wait a minute!
> I was watching that thread. AK, after much provocation stated that she hoped the unborn child never read its grandmother's posts and realise how nasty she is.
> Also, the retort to the widow was after needling from her also, and after apparently changing her mind about what she had previously posted.
> I'm not on either side but I do like accuracy.


I am offering my reasoning for no longer defending Amy. These are my opinions, simply stated.

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## k moore

Thank you for adopting your new fur baby. She sounds like she had a rough life so far. Feeling love from you must feel like heaven to her


----------



## juliepugs

WindingRoad said:


> Again please please don't tell people what to do.


Grow up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MissNettie said:


> I love the hat. Just one question. How can you have a flock of sheep without a Border Collie? That is why Little Bo Peep lost her sheep. She did not have a Border Collie.  :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

juliepugs said:


> Grow up!!!!!!!!


Try being a kid again you might like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Try being a kid again you might like it.


 :thumbup:

Some people drank too much of the Kook-aid.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Some people drank too much of the Kook-aid.


Seems so. Fuddy duddy comes to mind. No SOH what so ever.

Sarcasm is the body's natural defence against stupid.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Seems so. Fuddy duddy comes to mind. No SOH what so ever.
> 
> Sarcasm is the body's natural defence against stupid.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k moore

Really ?? Sorry


----------



## WindingRoad

k moore said:


> Really ?? Sorry


?????


----------



## trish2222

vikicooks said:


> We adopted a new cat today;a 10 year old rescue from a hoarding situation.she has a crossed eye, no teeth, walks kind of sideways and has a tilted head. Just our kind of cat! Lilgirl is not very happy .


That's a lovely thing you've done - especially taking an older cat. They're so much harder to re-home. Lilgirl will come round eventually.


----------



## fortunate1

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Or McNab. My little one herds cats, kids and me! She gets on one side of me and directs me the way she wants me to go.😀


----------



## kmansker

Thank you for the "lice" stitching advise. I have never heard of this and your hat is beautiful.


----------



## Dee D

Nanknit said:


> I believe that correct terminology helps everyone to 'be on the same page'.
> 
> I live in Australia and have problems with the way people from the US refer to their yarn and knitting items/terms. We call all yarn wool, even if it isn't made with any wool content, our needle sizes are metric and we refer to the thickness of our yarns by Ply. DK....that is 8ply over here. Fingering weight is 4ply etc etc. US hanks are our skeins.....Confusing? You bet!!!
> 
> That is why it is essential to get the terminology correct when giving instructional information in answer to people's queries. How can you discuss a technique when you don't get the name of that technique correct so EVERYONE knows what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes....it is important!!!!!!!


So. who decides which is correct? At the least, designers should mention if the pattern is written in UK or US style. Didn't know there were knitting police.


----------

